# The Parade Of Shame -- Palin's Corporate Sponsors



## Madeline

> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com



I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.

Get this fuckwhit off the air.


----------



## The Infidel

I plan on writing every one of them and saying thanks..... I will buy more of your products now.


----------



## Immanuel

The Infidel said:


> I plan on writing every one of them and saying thanks..... I will buy more of your products now.



You beat me to it.  

Immie


----------



## uscitizen

I don't think I buy any of those products anyway so I will boycott them.


----------



## Madeline

It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.

For now.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


Moron, you object to the show because?


----------



## CMike

Immanuel said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on writing every one of them and saying thanks..... I will buy more of your products now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


+2

Thanks for posting the list OP


----------



## boedicca

Runs deep the SPDS it does.


----------



## Liability

"Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._


----------



## CMike

Also there was nothing political or controversial about the show.


----------



## uscitizen

Palin is controversial.


----------



## Avatar4321

You could just choose not to watch it.


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.



No thanks to Democrats or Republicans.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

I particularly enjoy seeing Google and Crayola on the list.

GOOG is truly EVUL, but who amongst us suspected the truly diabolical agenda of the seductive Crayola Crayon?


----------



## Liability

Avatar4321 said:


> You could just choose not to watch it.



No no.  That would never do.  Libs must impose their taste and determinations on the rest of us!  It's in the rules.


----------



## CMike

uscitizen said:


> Palin is controversial.



So?

The show isn't. It's about the majesty of Alaska.


----------



## The Infidel

Im sure TLC will be rethinking their decision to go with Palin....



They should've done it sooner!


Have you seen the ratings for that show? 

5 million viewers.... wow!
&#039;Sarah Palin&#039;s Alaska&#039; Breaks TLC Ratings Record - Live Feed

Even Huppy POS said it!
'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Ratings Break TLC Records

But they could'nt help but take the typical jab... 

_Not all of the 5 million who tuned in were fans, though, as an Alaskan environmentalist accused Palin and her family of violating the states' wildlife guidelines by fishing too close to a group of bears._

 Fukin' babies!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Soros already has a petition drive  going on you can just sign on with  him

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/142080-who-is-behind-the-s-palen-boycott-drive.html


----------



## The Infidel

Ooooo..... Spooky Dude


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that. I read the show had the highest ratings ever for a TLC premier.


----------



## hortysir

Nothing like primal hate to drive a boycott


----------



## The Infidel

I love Sunchips!!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Madeline said:


> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.


Oh noes! Madeline has dropped the hammer! Bye Bye "Sarah Palins' Alaska". 


Let us know what their responses are will ya'? (if you actually _*do*_ send e-mails)


----------



## Avatar4321

The Infidel said:


> I love Sunchips!!!!



Me too. They are tasty. 

Definitely not going to give up sunchips to boycott Sarah. Especially since i think she is a pretty swell woman.


----------



## The Infidel

Avatar4321 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Sunchips!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. They are tasty.
> 
> Definitely not going to give up sunchips to boycott Sarah. Especially since i think she is a pretty swell woman.
Click to expand...


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

Why boycott them? We need Sarah Palin to be exposed to that Alaskan Artic air on a constant basis!


----------



## California Girl




----------



## Retread Ol' 37

California Girl said:


>



Looks like it was written on a window that probably was manufactured by one of the sponsors of this show. I need to move out of my house.


----------



## California Girl

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was written on a window that probably was manufactured by one of the sponsors of this show. I need to move out of my house.
Click to expand...


Or, you could just remove the windows. Whichever is most convenient. 

Personally, I'm tempted to write to each company and thank them for sponsoring the show.

What is really funny about this boycott shit though... companies expect it now, it has absolutely no impact. They rarely achieve anything - mainly because people don't actually boycott their products. But it gives the hysterical whiners something to focus on... and entertains the rest of us.


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.



I hope you don't blame the wolf cull on Governor Palin. She was obligated by Alaskan law as the head of state to implement predator control.

By law the Governor of Alaska must do this. It's a state constitutional mandate. 

This is designed so that First Nations and others have an ample yearly harvest of foods.


----------



## California Girl

tinydancer said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't blame the wolf cull on Governor Palin. She was obligated by Alaskan law as the head of state to implement predator control.
> 
> By law the Governor of Alaska must do this. It's a state constitutional mandate.
> 
> This is designed so that First Nations and others have an ample yearly harvest of foods.
Click to expand...


Please don't bring facts into Maddie's rant. She hates those pesky little things.


----------



## Sheldon

> Volkswagen Group of America:


My grandma and grandpa's first car as a married couple was a VW. The Bugatti Veyron is *the* shit.



> Target Corporation:


Used to work there in HS.


> Bally Total Fitness Inc.


An ex had a membership. It was her fucking religion. 


> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:


My first car was a Corolla.


> Yahoo!


Yahoo!Sports is my go-to site for sporting news.


> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)


Uh-uh. Garden Salsa sunchips are so delicious. I will kill a bag on munchies.


> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)


 Mach 3, twice a week.


> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)


I used to use Degree, until I discovered Old Spice Red Zone.


> Sprint


An ex's carrier.


> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)


Aunt uses them. I had to help her clean after Christmas. BTW, Madeline, Merry Christmas. 


> Disney


Oh Jebus, how many Disney films have I seen? Both Fantasias have blown my stoned mind SEVERAL times.


> Google


I use this shit everyday. Every. Day.


> Bose


My headphones, that I've had for going on 5 years. I recommend Bose to everyone.


> Walgreens


I live a few blocks from one, where I buy my cigs.


> Lowes


Friend used to work there.


> T Mobile


Aunt's family uses them.


> Crayola


My childhood wouldn't have been what it was without crayons. My mom has stacks of my filled drawing pads.


> Martini & Rossi


I think I've gotten drunk off this.


> Ilovealpacas.com


How can ANYONE hate on a site that awesome... alpacas?


----------



## tinydancer

California Girl said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't blame the wolf cull on Governor Palin. She was obligated by Alaskan law as the head of state to implement predator control.
> 
> By law the Governor of Alaska must do this. It's a state constitutional mandate.
> 
> This is designed so that First Nations and others have an ample yearly harvest of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't bring facts into Maddie's rant. She hates those pesky little things.
Click to expand...


I witnessed the most ludicrous arguments against this law. Anywhere from "why don't the natives just go to the grocery store" right across the board to "the huntersshould be forced to hunt the wolves on foot".

Crazy. Just crazy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know........this TLC show isn't really anything other than the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's  campaign ad made into 8 1 hour shows.

Know what I really like best about this show?  It proves that the dumb bitch really ISN'T as outdoorsy as she claims to be.

I wonder...........did she confuse the brown bears with grizzlies because she didn't know the difference, or was it just a cleverly placed bunch of bullshit to promote her talking points?

I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> You know........this TLC show isn't really anything other than the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's  campaign ad made into 8 1 hour shows.
> 
> Know what I really like best about this show?  It proves that the dumb bitch really ISN'T as outdoorsy as she claims to be.
> 
> I wonder...........did she confuse the brown bears with grizzlies because she didn't know the difference, or was it just a cleverly placed bunch of bullshit to promote her talking points?
> 
> I'm thinking the latter.



We elected a guy who doesn't know how many states there are in our union.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Still don't change the fact that Palin is useless in the wilderness.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Still don't change the fact that Palin is useless in the wilderness.



As is Obama in politics. Such is life.


----------



## Si modo

I am amazed at what gets Madeline all torqued up.  Real life must be alien to her.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't change the fact that Palin is useless in the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is Obama in politics. Such is life.
Click to expand...


zing!


----------



## WillowTree

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


Fuck You!


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck You!
Click to expand...


Maddie is just ensuring you are not subjected to any unsuitable programing, WillyT. Just like a good lefty should.... except.... she's actually not a lefty.... she thinks she's a Republican. You gotta see the funny side of it, huh?


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> Still don't change the fact that Palin is useless in the wilderness.



So put her in the White House. That way you can put her to better use... lol


----------



## WillowTree

Si modo said:


> I am amazed at what gets Madeline all torqued up.  Real life must be alien to her.



You must send her a fruitcake for Christmas!


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck You!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddie is just ensuring you are not subjected to any unsuitable programing, WillyT. Just like a good lefty should.... except.... she's actually not a lefty.... she thinks she's a Republican. You gotta see the funny side of it, huh?
Click to expand...


She reminds me of someone named Sybil.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie is just ensuring you are not subjected to any unsuitable programing, WillyT. Just like a good lefty should.... except.... she's actually not a lefty.... she thinks she's a Republican. You gotta see the funny side of it, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She reminds me of someone named Sybil.
Click to expand...


Really? I see more of a Nancy Pelosi wannabe. A bully who thinks she has the right to dictate what is appropriate viewing for people in their own homes. Yep, that's a real Republican idea! 

Maddie is the least Republican Republican I have ever come across.... She makes Joke Dorkey look positively right wing.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie is just ensuring you are not subjected to any unsuitable programing, WillyT. Just like a good lefty should.... except.... she's actually not a lefty.... she thinks she's a Republican. You gotta see the funny side of it, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reminds me of someone named Sybil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I see more of a Nancy Pelosi wannabe. A bully who thinks she has the right to dictate what is appropriate viewing for people in their own homes. Yep, that's a real Republican idea!
> 
> Maddie is the least Republican Republican I have ever come across.... She makes Joke Dorkey look positively right wing.
Click to expand...


Have you read "Sybil"?


----------



## Madeline

> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Jill Bratina
> Vice President, Corporate Communications
> Volkswagen Group of America
> 2200 Ferdinand Porsche Dr.
> Herndon, VA 20171
> Phone: +1 703 364 7250
> jill.bratina@vw.com
> 
> Target Corporation:
> Gregg W. Steinhafel
> Chairman, Chief Executive Officer and President, Target Corp.
> CORPORATE HEADQUARTERS*
> 1000 Nicollet Mall
> Minneapolis, Minnesota 55403
> United States
> Phone: 612-304-6073
> Fax: 612-370-5502
> 
> 
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Mike Sheehan
> Chief Executive Officer and Director, Bally Total Fitness Holding Corp.
> 8700 West Bryn Mawr Avenue
> Chicago, Illinois 60631
> United States
> Phone: 773-380-3000
> Fax: 773-399-1120
> 
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> 
> Use the hotlink at....
> 
> Toyota Help
> 
> Yahoo!
> Carol Bartz, CEO
> Yahoo! Inc.
> 701 First Avenue
> Sunnyvale, CA 94089
> Tel: (408) 349-3300
> Fax: (408) 349-3301
> 
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> 5903 Grafton Road
> Valley City, OH 44280
> United States
> Founded in 1937
> Phone:
> 330-225-2600
> Fax:
> 330-273-4617
> 
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> PO Box 660634
> Dallas, TX 75266-0634Phone 1-800-352-4477
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Contact Us | Frito-Lay
> 
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> 
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Email Us
> 
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> 
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact form | Unilever Global
> 
> Nationwide
> 
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://www.nationwide.com/contact-us/mailform.x?language=en
> 
> Sprint
> Dan Hesse, CEO
> 5208 Belleview Ave. S. C.
> 
> Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> H. Fisk Johnson, CEO
> 1525 Howe Street
> Racine, Wisconsin 53403-5011
> United States
> Phone: 262-260-2000
> Fax: 262-260-6004
> 
> Disney
> Use the email contact form here....
> 
> The Walt Disney Family Museum
> 
> Chase
> Corporate Media Relations
> Jennifer Zuccarelli
> jennifer.r.zuccarelli@jpmchase.com
> 
> Google
> Eric Schmidt, CEO
> 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Phone: +1 650-253-0000
> Fax: +1 650-253-0001
> 
> Bose
> The Mountain
> Framingham, MA 01701
> (508) 879-7330
> 
> Intuit
> Corporate Headquarters
> 2632 Marine Way
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Harry Pforzheimer
> Chief Communications Officer
> 650-944-5383 office
> 650-799-3103 cell
> 
> Walgreens
> 200 Wilmot Road
> Deerfield, IL 60015
> (847) 914-2500
> 
> Lowes
> (336) 658-4000
> 
> Blue dog food
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Blue Buffalo Dog Food and Cat Food - Contact Us
> 
> T Mobile
> Philipp Humm
> President and CEO
> T-Mobile Customer Relations P.O. Box 37380
> Albuquerque, NM 87176-7380.
> 1-800-866-2453
> 
> Crayola
> Mike Perry, CEO
> 1100 Church Lane
> Easton, PA 18044-0431
> Phone:
> 610-253-6271
> Fax:
> 610-250-576
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact Us (Ask A Question)
> 
> Sensodyne
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://us.sensodyne.com/Contact.aspx
> 
> Kayak.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> KAYAK Need help with KAYAK?
> 
> Martini & Rossi
> (Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
> 2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
> Phone:305-573-8511
> Fax: 305-573-7507
> 
> Breathe Right
> Use the email contact form....
> 
> https://www.breatheright.com/contact_us.aspx
> 
> Ilovealpacas.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> AFCNA Office



Be a consumer and a citizen, and get this abomination off the air.


----------



## Madeline

First replies so far:



> "P&G North America" <pg_naconsumerrelations@mailnj.custhelp.com> to me
> show details 9:07 AM (1 hour ago)
> Thanks for contacting P&G.
> 
> We rely heavily on consumer comments regarding our advertisements, and feedback like yours will help us decide how to approach future advertising efforts.  Please be assured I'm letting our marketing team know how you feel about Sarah Palin.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Nancy
> P&G Team





> noreply@unilever.com to me
> show details 8:38 AM (1 hour ago)
> Dear Madeline ********,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Your query has been passed to the relevant department and we expect to get back to you as soon as possible.
> 
> We will respect your privacy and will not send you unsolicited emails.





> Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc. We appreciate your consideration and hope to have your email addressed as quickly as possible. Our current office hours are Monday through Friday from 5 AM to 6 PM and Saturday 7 AM to 4 PM Pacific Time. If you need immediate assistance, we recommend you contact the Customer Relations Manager at your local Toyota dealership.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

*Useful idiot*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For other uses, see Useful idiot (disambiguation).
_In political jargon, the term useful idiot was used to describe Soviet sympathizers in Western countries. The implication is that though the person in question naïvely thinks themselves an ally of the Soviets or other ideologies, they are actually held in contempt by them, and were being cynically used_.* The term is now used more broadly to describe someone who is perceived to be manipulated by a political movement, terrorist group, hostile government, or business, whether or not the group is Communist in nature.*


----------



## boedicca

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........this TLC show isn't really anything other than the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's  campaign ad made into 8 1 hour shows.
> 
> Know what I really like best about this show?  It proves that the dumb bitch really ISN'T as outdoorsy as she claims to be.
> 
> I wonder...........did she confuse the brown bears with grizzlies because she didn't know the difference, or was it just a cleverly placed bunch of bullshit to promote her talking points?
> 
> I'm thinking the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We elected a guy who doesn't know how many states there are in our union.
Click to expand...



And he wears mommy pants and throws like a girl.

Face it, one of the reasons the Lefties have their knickers in a twist over Palin is that she is muy mas macho than The One.


----------



## boedicca

WillowTree said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed at what gets Madeline all torqued up.  Real life must be alien to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must send her a fruitcake for Christmas!
Click to expand...



Wouldn't that qualify as encouraging Cannibalism?


----------



## Dr.House

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


You're going to boycott Google?




This will break them....lol


----------



## boedicca

The real sacrifice for Maddy will be to boycott Crayola.

However will she write letters to the Offending Corporations if she can't use a Large Blue Crayon?


----------



## bodecea

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...



Oh Pul-leeze!   It's just a reality show.   Who cares if she's on the air or not.   You don't like?   Don't watch.   Simple solution.


----------



## Madeline

We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.



We should be grateful we have guardians like Maddie to protect us from bad things, like tv programs. If not for her, we would have to turn the channel!


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Jill Bratina
> Vice President, Corporate Communications
> Volkswagen Group of America
> 2200 Ferdinand Porsche Dr.
> Herndon, VA 20171
> Phone: +1 703 364 7250
> jill.bratina@vw.com
> 
> Target Corporation:
> Gregg W. Steinhafel
> Chairman, Chief Executive Officer and President, Target Corp.
> CORPORATE HEADQUARTERS*
> 1000 Nicollet Mall
> Minneapolis, Minnesota 55403
> United States
> Phone: 612-304-6073
> Fax: 612-370-5502
> 
> 
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Mike Sheehan
> Chief Executive Officer and Director, Bally Total Fitness Holding Corp.
> 8700 West Bryn Mawr Avenue
> Chicago, Illinois 60631
> United States
> Phone: 773-380-3000
> Fax: 773-399-1120
> 
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> 
> Use the hotlink at....
> 
> Toyota Help
> 
> Yahoo!
> Carol Bartz, CEO
> Yahoo! Inc.
> 701 First Avenue
> Sunnyvale, CA 94089
> Tel: (408) 349-3300
> Fax: (408) 349-3301
> 
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> 5903 Grafton Road
> Valley City, OH 44280
> United States
> Founded in 1937
> Phone:
> 330-225-2600
> Fax:
> 330-273-4617
> 
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> PO Box 660634
> Dallas, TX 75266-0634Phone 1-800-352-4477
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Contact Us | Frito-Lay
> 
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> 
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Email Us
> 
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> 
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact form | Unilever Global
> 
> Nationwide
> 
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://www.nationwide.com/contact-us/mailform.x?language=en
> 
> Sprint
> Dan Hesse, CEO
> 5208 Belleview Ave. S. C.
> 
> Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> H. Fisk Johnson, CEO
> 1525 Howe Street
> Racine, Wisconsin 53403-5011
> United States
> Phone: 262-260-2000
> Fax: 262-260-6004
> 
> Disney
> Use the email contact form here....
> 
> The Walt Disney Family Museum
> 
> Chase
> Corporate Media Relations
> Jennifer Zuccarelli
> jennifer.r.zuccarelli@jpmchase.com
> 
> Google
> Eric Schmidt, CEO
> 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Phone: +1 650-253-0000
> Fax: +1 650-253-0001
> 
> Bose
> The Mountain
> Framingham, MA 01701
> (508) 879-7330
> 
> Intuit
> Corporate Headquarters
> 2632 Marine Way
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Harry Pforzheimer
> Chief Communications Officer
> 650-944-5383 office
> 650-799-3103 cell
> 
> Walgreens
> 200 Wilmot Road
> Deerfield, IL 60015
> (847) 914-2500
> 
> Lowes
> (336) 658-4000
> 
> Blue dog food
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Blue Buffalo Dog Food and Cat Food - Contact Us
> 
> T Mobile
> Philipp Humm
> President and CEO
> T-Mobile Customer Relations P.O. Box 37380
> Albuquerque, NM 87176-7380.
> 1-800-866-2453
> 
> Crayola
> Mike Perry, CEO
> 1100 Church Lane
> Easton, PA 18044-0431
> Phone:
> 610-253-6271
> Fax:
> 610-250-576
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact Us (Ask A Question)
> 
> Sensodyne
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://us.sensodyne.com/Contact.aspx
> 
> Kayak.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> KAYAK Need help with KAYAK?
> 
> Martini & Rossi
> (Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
> 2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
> Phone:305-573-8511
> Fax: 305-573-7507
> 
> Breathe Right
> Use the email contact form....
> 
> https://www.breatheright.com/contact_us.aspx
> 
> Ilovealpacas.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> AFCNA Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a consumer and a citizen, and get this abomination off the air.
Click to expand...


Holy shit.  It's rare that I agree with bodey, but she nailed you with her reply.

I am not much of a fan of Gov. Palin, but WTF is wrong with her having a show promoting (a) Alaska and (b) her own political ambitions?

If you don't like it, don't tune in.  But your personal dislikes don't dictate what others may watch -- nor should they.

I will make sure to support the sponsors.

Soros is a dick.


----------



## Immanuel

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be grateful we have guardians like Maddie to protect us from bad things, like tv programs. If not for her, we would have to turn the channel!
Click to expand...


I must say that I have not seen the program and ha*d* no intention of tuning in, but then maybe it is worth it to watch just to see what all the fuss is about.  

Immie


----------



## Dr.House

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be grateful we have guardians like Maddie to protect us from bad things, like tv programs. If not for her, we would have to turn the channel!
Click to expand...


Book burning is next....


----------



## GHook93

LOL, that is a pretty respectable group of business. None like Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac that gave Obama a boat load!

Where the the health insurers that are backing her? Oh that is right they like to back Obama who gave them a windfall. Only Chase Bank! Where are all the banks that look huge bailouts? Oh wait they support the corporate welfare providers _cough cough_the Democrats _cough cough_!Why all the retailers (maybe because she is good for business no?). Look at the NON-BAILOUT auto manufacturers, that make their cars stateside? Could that be because Palin is good for the manufactureing sector!

Yahoo and Google, too mega giant employers of thousands of high paying jobs stateside! Could they view Palin as good for large employers like them!

So let see, large employers, large US manufacturers, No WALL STREET Crooks, no bailout babies, no corrupt insurance companies, no Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, and really no controversal companies! Yep there is a lot to complain about!


----------



## California Girl

Dr.House said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be grateful we have guardians like Maddie to protect us from bad things, like tv programs. If not for her, we would have to turn the channel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Book burning is next....
Click to expand...


Yep. People like Maddie make me sick. Fucking asssholes who think they get to decide what other people watch on tv. Jeeez, I really despise this attitude of 'I know what is best for everyone' shit.... reminds me of politicians.


----------



## GHook93

For every dumbass like you there are 1000 Palin supporter that will use these products because of her and 10,000 people like me that don't give a fuck who they support (heck they could be back Nancy Fucking Pelosi) and will use these products because they fit my need, are quality products and have been marketed to me!


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Be a consumer and a citizen, and get this abomination off the air.



Be an American and mind your own fucking business.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Madeline

> Liability wrote:
> 
> Holy shit. It's rare that I agree with bodey, but she nailed you with her reply.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of Gov. Palin, but WTF is wrong with her having a show promoting (a) Alaska and (b) her own political ambitions?
> 
> If you don't like it, don't tune in. But your personal dislikes don't dictate what others may watch -- nor should they.
> 
> I will make sure to support the sponsors.
> 
> Soros is a dick.



I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.

If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.

It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.


----------



## kiwiman127

The Infidel said:


> Im sure TLC will be rethinking their decision to go with Palin....
> 
> 
> 
> They should've done it sooner!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the ratings for that show?
> 
> 5 million viewers.... wow!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Breaks TLC Ratings Record - Live Feed
> 
> Even Huppy POS said it!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Ratings Break TLC Records
> 
> But they could'nt help but take the typical jab...
> 
> _Not all of the 5 million who tuned in were fans, though, as an Alaskan environmentalist accused Palin and her family of violating the states' wildlife guidelines by fishing too close to a group of bears._
> 
> Fukin' babies!



I suspect that the same people who have kept _Bristol on Dancing With The Stars_
by voting and constantly voting often are now watching Sarah.  I bet most of these people never watched The Learning Channel before.
My sister, who is pretty far right wing and has contributed to Palin's PAC told me she gets emails tellling her to vote for Bristoi on DWTS and that she also received emails telling her to watch TLC.
As I often watch the TLC, I watched a little bit of it.  It was OK, but not up to snuff compared other shows I have watched regarding Alaska. So, I went back to the basketball game I was watching, which was much more entertaining.


----------



## GHook93

*Let's see what I use**:*

Volkswagen Group of America -  Nope

Target Corporation: - I use frequetly! They have great products, great prices and great stories. I actually prefer them over Walmart.

Bally Total Fitness Inc - I have had a membership to Bally's since I was 15!

Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc. - My wife has a Toyota Minivan!

Yahoo - I use frequently!

Troy-Built (owned by MTD) - Not sure!

Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips) - I buy their chips for my family frequently!

Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors) - The do more then Gillette, I guarantee you Madcow will be happily buying their products while you do an unsuccessful boycott! I buy a ton of their shit!

Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant) - Not sure what else they do.

Nationwide - Nope

Sprint - Nope  

S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products) - I buy a ton of their products for my kids!

Disney - We just got back from a 10 day trip to Disney World in October, we go see all the movies, buy a ton of them, shop frequently in the Disney store and buy a ton of their crap! Hell i wish my wife would boycott them!

Chase - Have a student loan and credit card with them! Used to have an auto loan with them!

Google - Use them Daily!

Bose - Stateside Manufacturer - I have speakers, headphones and other crap from them

Intuit - Not sure but its possible!

Walgreens - I buy all my medication from them!

Lowes - Its either them or home depot when I need that type of product! It's 50/50

Blue dog food - Don't have a dog

T Mobile - Nope

Crayola - I have little kids! Oh yea do I buy Crayola

Sensodyne - LOL this is my toothpaste!

Kayak.com - Don't know them!

Martini & Rossi - Nope

Breathe Right - Nope

Ilovealpacas.com - I have no idea who they are!


It appears I use most of these products; howevr, I won't be joining your brain-dead boycott!!!


----------



## GHook93

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a consumer and a citizen, and get this abomination off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be an American and mind your own fucking business.
Click to expand...


Let's see, why is Madeline's motivation for wanting to boycott Palin?
Because she is a child molester, murderer, drug deal, bank robbery, rapest, child pornographer? NOPE
Because she is a ponsi scam artist, con artist or invester that screwed up the economy? NOPE
Because she is a communist? NOPE
Because she is a racist, sexist or antiAmerican? NOPE
Because she hates America? NOPE
Because she is an Islamo Fascist? NOPE
Because she is a bad person? NOPE

Her sole motivation is because she is a HIGHLY successful, rich, conservative woman, with a large backing and base who *DISAGREES WITH MADELINE!!!*

Her sole motivation is to use Stalinist techniques of silencing the opposition!


----------



## Dr.House

Madeline said:


> I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  *IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, *and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.
> 
> If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.
> 
> It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.



Can you expand on how some unelected (and unelectable) pundit hosting a TV show about Alaska is a danger to our freedom and way of life?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Liability wrote:
> 
> Holy shit. It's rare that I agree with bodey, but she nailed you with her reply.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of Gov. Palin, but WTF is wrong with her having a show promoting (a) Alaska and (b) her own political ambitions?
> 
> If you don't like it, don't tune in. But your personal dislikes don't dictate what others may watch -- nor should they.
> 
> I will make sure to support the sponsors.
> 
> Soros is a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.
> 
> If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.
> 
> It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.
Click to expand...


That's true. Maddie has the right to be a fucking idiot.... but, it is not compulsory. Perhaps someone could mention that to her.... she has me on ignore.


----------



## GHook93

kiwiman127 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure TLC will be rethinking their decision to go with Palin....
> 
> 
> 
> They should've done it sooner!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the ratings for that show?
> 
> 5 million viewers.... wow!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Breaks TLC Ratings Record - Live Feed
> 
> Even Huppy POS said it!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Ratings Break TLC Records
> 
> But they could'nt help but take the typical jab...
> 
> _Not all of the 5 million who tuned in were fans, though, as an Alaskan environmentalist accused Palin and her family of violating the states' wildlife guidelines by fishing too close to a group of bears._
> 
> Fukin' babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the same people who have kept _Bristol on Dancing With The Stars_
> by voting and constantly voting often are now watching Sarah.  I bet most of these people never watched The Learning Channel before.
> My sister, who is pretty far right wing and has contributed to Palin's PAC told me she gets emails tellling her to vote for Bristoi on DWTS and that she also received emails telling her to watch TLC.
> As I often watch the TLC, I watched a little bit of it.  It was OK, but not up to snuff compared other shows I have watched regarding Alaska. So, I went back to the basketball game I was watching, which was much more entertaining.
Click to expand...


This is what I'm talking about. For every one person that say I won't vote for Bristol (regardless if she can dance or not), because of Sarah Palin, there are 1,000 that vote for her because she is a Palin (regardless if she can dance or not)!

I assume the same with the Palin sponsors!!!


----------



## GHook93

Why not just Boycott her show?

Oh wait you probably did and they still got 6 million viewers! LOL!

It really must get under your skin that Palin get $1 million an episode for this successful show and there are 9 episodes! So in 2010 she will get $9 million for just living her life (no income tax in AK), it might have been 1 month worth of work!

LOL, I correction I think your motivation is that your jealous! She is a millionaire, has a loyal and gigantic following, gets paid god awful lot of money to do speech and public appearances and is still drop dead modelesqe gorgeous, even after having 4 kids and one very late in life!


----------



## boedicca

Some people spend far too muchtime worrying about other people's personal choices.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


Because it's never enough for you leftists to just ignore people you dislike and disagree with.  You have to silence them and make sure that NO ONE ever hears anything but you and your opinions, right?

Why don't you just do what you people always advise the right to do when we object to increasing violence, sex, and bad language on primetime TV:  change the fucking channel?

So much for the vaunted leftie support for free speech, huh?  Hypocrite.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.



. . . Because Mad and her ilk are working hard to change that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> First replies so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "P&G North America" <pg_naconsumerrelations@mailnj.custhelp.com> to me
> show details 9:07 AM (1 hour ago)
> Thanks for contacting P&G.
> 
> We rely heavily on consumer comments regarding our advertisements, and feedback like yours will help us decide how to approach future advertising efforts.  Please be assured I'm letting our marketing team know how you feel about Sarah Palin.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Nancy
> P&G Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noreply@unilever.com to me
> show details 8:38 AM (1 hour ago)
> Dear Madeline ********,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Your query has been passed to the relevant department and we expect to get back to you as soon as possible.
> 
> We will respect your privacy and will not send you unsolicited emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc. We appreciate your consideration and hope to have your email addressed as quickly as possible. Our current office hours are Monday through Friday from 5 AM to 6 PM and Saturday 7 AM to 4 PM Pacific Time. If you need immediate assistance, we recommend you contact the Customer Relations Manager at your local Toyota dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In other words, they sent you a bunch of form replies and blew you off.  Big shock.


----------



## Cecilie1200

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all react to the bad acts of others as we see fit, bodecea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be grateful we have guardians like Maddie to protect us from bad things, like tv programs. If not for her, we would have to turn the channel!
Click to expand...


Think how tired our thumbs would be from all the button-pushing on the remote, if not for Mad.


----------



## kiwiman127

GHook93 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure TLC will be rethinking their decision to go with Palin....
> 
> 
> 
> They should've done it sooner!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the ratings for that show?
> 
> 5 million viewers.... wow!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Breaks TLC Ratings Record - Live Feed
> 
> Even Huppy POS said it!
> 'Sarah Palin's Alaska' Ratings Break TLC Records
> 
> But they could'nt help but take the typical jab...
> 
> _Not all of the 5 million who tuned in were fans, though, as an Alaskan environmentalist accused Palin and her family of violating the states' wildlife guidelines by fishing too close to a group of bears._
> 
> Fukin' babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the same people who have kept _Bristol on Dancing With The Stars_
> by voting and constantly voting often are now watching Sarah.  I bet most of these people never watched The Learning Channel before.
> My sister, who is pretty far right wing and has contributed to Palin's PAC told me she gets emails tellling her to vote for Bristoi on DWTS and that she also received emails telling her to watch TLC.
> As I often watch the TLC, I watched a little bit of it.  It was OK, but not up to snuff compared other shows I have watched regarding Alaska. So, I went back to the basketball game I was watching, which was much more entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. For every one person that say I won't vote for Bristol (regardless if she can dance or not), because of Sarah Palin, there are 1,000 that vote for her because she is a Palin (regardless if she can dance or not)!
> 
> I assume the same with the Palin sponsors!!!
Click to expand...


It doesn't hurt having organizations emailing folks who are on lists from organizations that support Palin telling them how they can push the Palins into the limelight even more so by voting for Bristol or watching Sarah's show.
It's also great for the advertisers as it expands their audience too.  They must love these organizations as it is helping them put money into their pockets.
It's a win-win for the Palins and the advertisers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Liability wrote:
> 
> Holy shit. It's rare that I agree with bodey, but she nailed you with her reply.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of Gov. Palin, but WTF is wrong with her having a show promoting (a) Alaska and (b) her own political ambitions?
> 
> If you don't like it, don't tune in. But your personal dislikes don't dictate what others may watch -- nor should they.
> 
> I will make sure to support the sponsors.
> 
> Soros is a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.
> 
> If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.
> 
> It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.
Click to expand...


Why is it that lefties always have to jump to "legal"?  Just because it's legal to look like a meddling, controlling fool doesn't make it a good idea.  It's also legal to be a hypocrite, but given how much time you spend with your panties in a twist over other people's alleged "hypocrisy", I would think you wouldn't be salivating to expose your own.

What the fuck happened to "if you don't like it, then just don't do it yourself.  Don't impose your beliefs on me", the refrain I've heard you warble a million times?  What if I WANT to watch Sarah Palin's show?  Who the fuck are YOU to take it away from me because you've decided it doesn't deserve to be on the air?

I'd say you should be ashamed of yourself, except you've proven so many times you don't have any shame.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Because Mad and her ilk are working hard to change that.
Click to expand...


I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.

Which of YOUR rights have I ever tried to eliminate, Cecilie?  Meanwhile, I can list a ton of YOUR RIGHTS and mine that Palin bitch would eliminate.....yet it's me you are hacked off at?

BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability wrote:
> 
> Holy shit. It's rare that I agree with bodey, but she nailed you with her reply.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of Gov. Palin, but WTF is wrong with her having a show promoting (a) Alaska and (b) her own political ambitions?
> 
> If you don't like it, don't tune in. But your personal dislikes don't dictate what others may watch -- nor should they.
> 
> I will make sure to support the sponsors.
> 
> Soros is a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.
> 
> If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.
> 
> It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that lefties always have to jump to "legal"?  Just because it's legal to look like a meddling, controlling fool doesn't make it a good idea.  It's also legal to be a hypocrite, but given how much time you spend with your panties in a twist over other people's alleged "hypocrisy", I would think you wouldn't be salivating to expose your own.
> 
> What the fuck happened to "if you don't like it, then just don't do it yourself.  Don't impose your beliefs on me", the refrain I've heard you warble a million times?  What if I WANT to watch Sarah Palin's show?  Who the fuck are YOU to take it away from me because you've decided it doesn't deserve to be on the air?
> 
> I'd say you should be ashamed of yourself, except you've proven so many times you don't have any shame.
Click to expand...


This crackpot wants to be president, Cecilie.  I'm not hating on some random chick from Peoria, yanno.  I am not here, urging people to vote her kid offa "Dancing With The Stars", nor do I give a damn if she's on it.  I DO care that TLC is allowing Palin free informercial-style advertising for 8 weeks and I DO care that this wolf killing, oil company whore be kept away from those who appreciate nature, as Palin sees only dollar signs.

God forbid any of us ever do anything about issues that matter to us, right?  Best we all just form a daily circlejerk here on USMB and bitch at one another, eh?

Actually putting yourself out there to do more is liable to meet with "someone's" disapproval, and evidentially you think none of us could withstand *that*.   Am I right?

Fuck apathy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Because Mad and her ilk are working hard to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.
Click to expand...



"Your ilk" would be people like you, who think freedom only applies to themselves and the things they want to do, and everyone else should just shut up and submit to their superior knowledge of what's good for them.



Madeline said:


> Which of YOUR rights have I ever tried to eliminate, Cecilie?  Meanwhile, I can list a ton of YOUR RIGHTS and mine that Palin bitch would eliminate.....yet it's me you are hacked off at?



This is probably too complicated for you, but when you eliminate one person's right to freedom of speech, you eliminate EVERYONE'S right to freedom of speech.  It may shock you, but it really is possible to stand up for what's right without it being a matter of my own personal benefit, but I guess that requires a degree less selfishness and self-absorption to grasp.



Madeline said:


> BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.



I'm not surprised that you have so much free time to waste on pointlessly and hypocritically trying to control other people's lives.  Ever consider finding something productive to do?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a free country, The Infidel and Immie.
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Because Mad and her ilk are working hard to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.
> 
> Which of YOUR rights have I ever tried to eliminate, Cecilie?  Meanwhile, I can list a ton of YOUR RIGHTS and mine that Palin bitch would eliminate.....yet it's me you are hacked off at?
> 
> BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.
Click to expand...


And I have balanced yours with emails in support of their sponsorship. I'll hit the phones tomorrow.... My work will then be done. 

You are trying to eliminate other people's right to watch the program they choose. That is unAmerican..... and you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## manu1959

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


is she not entitled to her opinion an ability to make a living in your world.....you should be happy...she is one of the "rich" you need to tax to pay for all your programs....

without the evil rich you will have no one to vilify and and tax....


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Because Mad and her ilk are working hard to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your ilk" would be people like you, who think freedom only applies to themselves and the things they want to do, and everyone else should just shut up and submit to their superior knowledge of what's good for them.
> 
> I have not asked anyone who disagrees with me to forebear to make their thoughts known to these companies, Cecilie.  Feel free to do just what I have, and tell the companies what you'd prefer to see them do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of YOUR rights have I ever tried to eliminate, Cecilie?  Meanwhile, I can list a ton of YOUR RIGHTS and mine that Palin bitch would eliminate.....yet it's me you are hacked off at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is probably too complicated for you, but when you eliminate one person's right to freedom of speech, you eliminate EVERYONE'S right to freedom of speech.  It may shock you, but it really is possible to stand up for what's right without it being a matter of my own personal benefit, but I guess that requires a degree less selfishness and self-absorption to grasp.
> 
> Bullshit.  I am not trying to withhold Palin's rights to free speech...just her abuse of a cable company's willingness to give her a platform.  I want her out of US public life and will endeavor to accomplish this by excersizing my free speech rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you have so much free time to waste on pointlessly and hypocritically trying to control other people's lives.  Ever consider finding something productive to do?
Click to expand...


I am certain my efforts had an impact, however modest.  Others may also make these calls and send these emails.  I hope that they do, and the show loses its sponsors.  I consider this to be a productive use of my time, which last time I looked, belonged to me and was not yours to dictate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything illegal nor encouraging anyone else to do so.  I'm exercising my rights to free speech and I hope to have a modest impact on this bitch's stampede into American public life.  IMO, she's a danger to our freedom and way of life, and whilst you may judge her to be a joke, I don't.
> 
> If I am wasting time, well, it's mine to waste.
> 
> It is nice to see you and bodecea getting along, though, Liability.  Glad I could be of some use, he he he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that lefties always have to jump to "legal"?  Just because it's legal to look like a meddling, controlling fool doesn't make it a good idea.  It's also legal to be a hypocrite, but given how much time you spend with your panties in a twist over other people's alleged "hypocrisy", I would think you wouldn't be salivating to expose your own.
> 
> What the fuck happened to "if you don't like it, then just don't do it yourself.  Don't impose your beliefs on me", the refrain I've heard you warble a million times?  What if I WANT to watch Sarah Palin's show?  Who the fuck are YOU to take it away from me because you've decided it doesn't deserve to be on the air?
> 
> I'd say you should be ashamed of yourself, except you've proven so many times you don't have any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This crackpot wants to be president, Cecilie.  I'm not hating on some random chick from Peoria, yanno.  I am not here, urging people to vote her kid offa "Dancing With The Stars", nor do I give a damn if she's on it.  I DO care that TLC is allowing Palin free informercial-style advertising for 8 weeks and I DO care that this wolf killing, oil company whore be kept away from those who appreciate nature, as Palin sees only dollar signs.
Click to expand...



Ohmigod!  You mean she DARES to aspire to be President without your approval?!  Well, that's DEFINITELY a good reason to revoke her freedom of speech AND TLC's freedom of the press to silence this bitch immediately!  The First Amendment is only for porn and naked male asses on network TV, every good leftist knows THAT!  We can't allow any of this dangerous freedom of political speech nonsense!  Who knows, people might start voting contrary to the expressed wishes of the DNC!  The horror!



Madeline said:


> God forbid any of us ever do anything about issues that matter to us, right?  Best we all just form a daily circlejerk here on USMB and bitch at one another, eh?



You mean like protesting abortion centers that kill millions of babies every year, and pushing for legislation to end the slaughter?  Would that be one of those issues that we should do something about if it matters to us?

Oh, but THAT is a horrific infringement on people's Constitutional rights, and merits a scream of "If you don't like it, just don't do it yourself!" from you.  So basically, your position is, we must have free, unfettered choice in killing our offspring, but television shows should be strictly limited.  I hope you weren't wondering why I called you a hypocrite, Mad.  Just let me upgrade that to "ignorant, repulsive hypocrite".



Madeline said:


> Actually putting yourself out there to do more is liable to meet with "someone's" disapproval, and evidentially you think none of us could withstand *that*.   Am I right?
> 
> Fuck apathy.



I'M not the one advocating silencing my political opponents for fear that someone might actually hear what they have to say, so from here it looks like YOU are the one worried about what "none of us could withstand".  Seems to me it's Sarah Palin putting herself out there and meeting with YOUR disapproval.  I'll ask it again:  why can't you just change the channel, and let people watch what they want?  What other kinds of censorship do you advocate, you champion of Constitutional freedoms, you?


----------



## Madeline

manu1959 said:


> is she not entitled to her opinion an ability to make a living in your world.....you should be happy...she is one of the "rich" you need to tax to pay for all your programs....
> 
> without the evil rich you will have no one to vilify and and tax....



Yes, Palin is entitled to work.  When she "works" on cable tv, I am entitled to object.

That's what "freedom" means; if she'd go back to skinning fish, I would not say a peep about her.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your ilk" would be people like you, who think freedom only applies to themselves and the things they want to do, and everyone else should just shut up and submit to their superior knowledge of what's good for them.
> 
> I have not asked anyone who disagrees with me to forebear to make their thoughts known to these companies, Cecilie.  Feel free to do just what I have, and tell the companies what you'd prefer to see them do.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably too complicated for you, but when you eliminate one person's right to freedom of speech, you eliminate EVERYONE'S right to freedom of speech.  It may shock you, but it really is possible to stand up for what's right without it being a matter of my own personal benefit, but I guess that requires a degree less selfishness and self-absorption to grasp.
> 
> Bullshit.  I am not trying to withhold Palin's rights to free speech...just her abuse of a cable company's willingness to give her a platform.  I want her out of US public life and will endeavor to accomplish this by excersizing my free speech rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you have so much free time to waste on pointlessly and hypocritically trying to control other people's lives.  Ever consider finding something productive to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am certain my efforts had an impact, however modest.  Others may also make these calls and send these emails.  I hope that they do, and the show loses its sponsors.  I consider this to be a productive use of my time, which last time I looked, belonged to me and was not yours to dictate.
Click to expand...


Why not?  You seem to think TLC's use of their time is yours to dictate.  How come YOU can tell other people what they can and can't do, but I can't?  You're telling TLC to get a new show.  I'm telling you to get a goddamned life.  You want I should start a letter-writing and call-in campaign to boycott your hypocrisy and censorship?


----------



## manu1959

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno who all you think are my "ilk", but nevermind that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your ilk" would be people like you, who think freedom only applies to themselves and the things they want to do, and everyone else should just shut up and submit to their superior knowledge of what's good for them.
> 
> I have not asked anyone who disagrees with me to forebear to make their thoughts known to these companies, Cecilie.  Feel free to do just what I have, and tell the companies what you'd prefer to see them do.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably too complicated for you, but when you eliminate one person's right to freedom of speech, you eliminate EVERYONE'S right to freedom of speech.  It may shock you, but it really is possible to stand up for what's right without it being a matter of my own personal benefit, but I guess that requires a degree less selfishness and self-absorption to grasp.
> 
> Bullshit.  I am not trying to withhold Palin's rights to free speech...just her abuse of a cable company's willingness to give her a platform.  I want her out of US public life and will endeavor to accomplish this by excersizing my free speech rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I finally finished calling any company I could not email. Must have taken over an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you have so much free time to waste on pointlessly and hypocritically trying to control other people's lives.  Ever consider finding something productive to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am certain my efforts had an impact, however modest.  Others may also make these calls and send these emails.  I hope that they do, and the show loses its sponsors.  I consider this to be a productive use of my time, which last time I looked, belonged to me and was not yours to dictate.
Click to expand...


the left made her famous....now you have to deal with your creation.....


----------



## Madeline

> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> I'M not the one advocating silencing my political opponents for fear that someone might actually hear what they have to say, so from here it looks like YOU are the one worried about what "none of us could withstand". Seems to me it's Sarah Palin putting herself out there and meeting with YOUR disapproval. I'll ask it again: why can't you just change the channel, and let people watch what they want? What other kinds of censorship do you advocate, you champion of Constitutional freedoms, you?



"Censorship"?  That's a fail; I am not calling for any government action to eject Palin from public life.

Why are you so outraged that someone would fight back against Palin, Cecilie?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she not entitled to her opinion an ability to make a living in your world.....you should be happy...she is one of the "rich" you need to tax to pay for all your programs....
> 
> without the evil rich you will have no one to vilify and and tax....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Palin is entitled to work.  When she "works" on cable tv, I am entitled to object.
> 
> That's what "freedom" means; if she'd go back to skinning fish, I would not say a peep about her.
Click to expand...


So generous of Mad, to allow conservatives the right to exist, so long as they shut up and stop having the gall to publicly disagree with her.  I'm sure we're all comforted to know that Comrade Madeline has decided to settle for just censoring us, rather than actually putting us in the gulag.


----------



## Madeline

manu1959 said:


> the left made her famous....now you have to deal with your creation.....



I'm a Republican, manu.  I just despise this broad.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she not entitled to her opinion an ability to make a living in your world.....you should be happy...she is one of the "rich" you need to tax to pay for all your programs....
> 
> without the evil rich you will have no one to vilify and and tax....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Palin is entitled to work.  When she "works" on cable tv, I am entitled to object.
> 
> That's what "freedom" means; if she'd go back to skinning fish, I would not say a peep about her.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So generous of Mad, to allow conservatives the right to exist, so long as they shut up and stop having the gall to publicly disagree with her.  I'm sure we're all comforted to know that Comrade Madeline has decided to settle for just censoring us, rather than actually putting us in the gulag.
Click to expand...


Fail, fail, fail.....no one is asking you to STFU.


----------



## manu1959

Madeline said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is she not entitled to her opinion an ability to make a living in your world.....you should be happy...she is one of the "rich" you need to tax to pay for all your programs....
> 
> without the evil rich you will have no one to vilify and and tax....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Palin is entitled to work.  When she "works" on cable tv, I am entitled to object.
> 
> That's what "freedom" means; if she'd go back to skinning fish, I would not say a peep about her.
Click to expand...


as i said ...all yall made her famous...deal with your creation.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> I'M not the one advocating silencing my political opponents for fear that someone might actually hear what they have to say, so from here it looks like YOU are the one worried about what "none of us could withstand". Seems to me it's Sarah Palin putting herself out there and meeting with YOUR disapproval. I'll ask it again: why can't you just change the channel, and let people watch what they want? What other kinds of censorship do you advocate, you champion of Constitutional freedoms, you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Censorship"?  That's a fail; I am not calling for any government action to eject Palin from public life.
> 
> Why are you so outraged that someone would fight back against Palin, Cecilie?
Click to expand...


I'm outraged that you're such a hypocrite about it.  You put yourself forward as this big champion of freedom and choice, and as soon as someone chooses to do something you don't agree with, you try to silence them.  Your positions never seem to extend past "this sounds good to get me what I want on this subject", and your convictions are about as deep as your average mud puddle.  

And I have no doubt whatsoever that if some rightwing group started a boycott of some leftwing sacred cow TV show, your response would be, "If you don't like it, just don't watch".  I'm sure if they were trying to get a bookstore to stop carrying, for example, Obama's books, you'd be screeching from the rafters about censorship, regardless of the fact that it wasn't the government doing it.  And don't even waste my time telling me otherwise.

You're a hypocrite.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Palin is entitled to work.  When she "works" on cable tv, I am entitled to object.
> 
> That's what "freedom" means; if she'd go back to skinning fish, I would not say a peep about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So generous of Mad, to allow conservatives the right to exist, so long as they shut up and stop having the gall to publicly disagree with her.  I'm sure we're all comforted to know that Comrade Madeline has decided to settle for just censoring us, rather than actually putting us in the gulag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail, fail, fail.....no one is asking you to STFU.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  You're telling Sarah Palin to shut the fuck up, and I have no doubt that if I dared to put myself forward as a Presidential candidate, you'd be trying to silence me, too.  And the same would go for any woman with the temerity to be publicly conservative.

What did you think your little line of "if she'd go back to skinning fish" was about, anyway?  Do you really think you're going to fool us OR yourself into believing you weren't saying, "if she'd just get out of public life, I'd leave her alone"?

So much for that vaunted feminism, too.  Women only get to choose to represent the positions YOU approve.  Otherwise, they need to get the fuck back to their little lives, right? Why not just tell her to put on an apron and get back to the kitchen, Mad?

Hypocrite.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> I'M not the one advocating silencing my political opponents for fear that someone might actually hear what they have to say, so from here it looks like YOU are the one worried about what "none of us could withstand". Seems to me it's Sarah Palin putting herself out there and meeting with YOUR disapproval. I'll ask it again: why can't you just change the channel, and let people watch what they want? What other kinds of censorship do you advocate, you champion of Constitutional freedoms, you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Censorship"?  That's a fail; I am not calling for any government action to eject Palin from public life.
> 
> Why are you so outraged that someone would fight back against Palin, Cecilie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm outraged that you're such a hypocrite about it.  You put yourself forward as this big champion of freedom and choice, and as soon as someone chooses to do something you don't agree with, you try to silence them.  Your positions never seem to extend past "this sounds good to get me what I want on this subject", and your convictions are about as deep as your average mud puddle.
> 
> And I have no doubt whatsoever that if some rightwing group started a boycott of some leftwing sacred cow TV show, your response would be, "If you don't like it, just don't watch".  I'm sure if they were trying to get a bookstore to stop carrying, for example, Obama's books, you'd be screeching from the rafters about censorship, regardless of the fact that it wasn't the government doing it.  And don't even waste my time telling me otherwise.
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


I'm a hypocrite because you *suppose*  what I might do under certain circumstances if they ever arose?  That's another fail....you dun me well enough to predict my actions on any hypothetical, Cecilie.  As it happens, I approve of almost all forms of free speech and political activism and think the US is best served by an informed and active electorate, even when they take up a POV I dun approve of.

Unlike you, I dun try to shame *anyone*  who tries to get involved into shutting up and doing nothing.  I am not now, and never have been, a fan of apathy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Censorship"?  That's a fail; I am not calling for any government action to eject Palin from public life.
> 
> Why are you so outraged that someone would fight back against Palin, Cecilie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outraged that you're such a hypocrite about it.  You put yourself forward as this big champion of freedom and choice, and as soon as someone chooses to do something you don't agree with, you try to silence them.  Your positions never seem to extend past "this sounds good to get me what I want on this subject", and your convictions are about as deep as your average mud puddle.
> 
> And I have no doubt whatsoever that if some rightwing group started a boycott of some leftwing sacred cow TV show, your response would be, "If you don't like it, just don't watch".  I'm sure if they were trying to get a bookstore to stop carrying, for example, Obama's books, you'd be screeching from the rafters about censorship, regardless of the fact that it wasn't the government doing it.  And don't even waste my time telling me otherwise.
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a hypocrite because you *suppose*  what I might do under certain circumstances if they ever arose?  That's another fail....you dun me well enough to predict my actions on any hypothetical, Cecilie.  As it happens, I approve of almost all forms of free speech and political activism and think the US is best served by an informed and active electorate, even when they take up a POV I dun approve of.
> 
> Unlike you, I dun try to shame *anyone*  who tries to get involved into shutting up and doing nothing.  I am not now, and never have been, a fan of apathy.
Click to expand...


No, you're a hypocrite because I've SEEN what you do under some circumstances, and I see what you're doing under THESE circumstances, and they aren't the same thing.

You're a hypocrite because you're not willing to extend to other people the same rights you claim for yourself.

You're a hypocrite because you claim to believe one thing, and then do the opposite when it's convenient for you.

As it happens, you DON'T support freedom of speech, or you wouldn't be trying to silence Sarah Palin, and openly admitting that the reason she needs to be not ignored, but REMOVED FROM PUBLIC VIEW, is because she espouses views you don't agree with and because she dares to aspire to be President with those offensive views.  Supporting freedom of speech would be changing the channel, not trying to keep people from hearing her.

And as it happens, you DO try to shame people who try to get involved, if they get involved on what you consider the wrong side.  I've SEEN you trying to shame other women for not holding the same feminazi views of women's rights that you do.  But you're right about one thing.  You only try to shame them into espousing the right positions, not into shutting up. When you want them to shut up, you just go for outright censorship.

At least I'm only TELLING you to shut up, Mad.  I'm not out lobbying other people to shut you up for me.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Si modo

manu1959 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/font][/size]
> 
> "Your ilk" would be people like you, who think freedom only applies to themselves and the things they want to do, and everyone else should just shut up and submit to their superior knowledge of what's good for them.
> 
> I have not asked anyone who disagrees with me to forebear to make their thoughts known to these companies, Cecilie.  Feel free to do just what I have, and tell the companies what you'd prefer to see them do.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably too complicated for you, but when you eliminate one person's right to freedom of speech, you eliminate EVERYONE'S right to freedom of speech.  It may shock you, but it really is possible to stand up for what's right without it being a matter of my own personal benefit, but I guess that requires a degree less selfishness and self-absorption to grasp.
> 
> Bullshit.  I am not trying to withhold Palin's rights to free speech...just her abuse of a cable company's willingness to give her a platform.  I want her out of US public life and will endeavor to accomplish this by excersizing my free speech rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you have so much free time to waste on pointlessly and hypocritically trying to control other people's lives.  Ever consider finding something productive to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain my efforts had an impact, however modest.  Others may also make these calls and send these emails.  I hope that they do, and the show loses its sponsors.  I consider this to be a productive use of my time, which last time I looked, belonged to me and was not yours to dictate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the left made her famous....now you have to deal with your creation.....
Click to expand...

They sure did.  And, personal responsibility is not a strong suit of the left.


----------



## boedicca

Maddy is completely unhinged on this topic.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outraged that you're such a hypocrite about it.  You put yourself forward as this big champion of freedom and choice, and as soon as someone chooses to do something you don't agree with, you try to silence them.  Your positions never seem to extend past "this sounds good to get me what I want on this subject", and your convictions are about as deep as your average mud puddle.
> 
> And I have no doubt whatsoever that if some rightwing group started a boycott of some leftwing sacred cow TV show, your response would be, "If you don't like it, just don't watch".  I'm sure if they were trying to get a bookstore to stop carrying, for example, Obama's books, you'd be screeching from the rafters about censorship, regardless of the fact that it wasn't the government doing it.  And don't even waste my time telling me otherwise.
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hypocrite because you *suppose*  what I might do under certain circumstances if they ever arose?  That's another fail....you dun me well enough to predict my actions on any hypothetical, Cecilie.  As it happens, I approve of almost all forms of free speech and political activism and think the US is best served by an informed and active electorate, even when they take up a POV I dun approve of.
> 
> Unlike you, I dun try to shame *anyone*  who tries to get involved into shutting up and doing nothing.  I am not now, and never have been, a fan of apathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're a hypocrite because I've SEEN what you do under some circumstances, and I see what you're doing under THESE circumstances, and they aren't the same thing.
> 
> Examples?
> 
> You're a hypocrite because you're not willing to extend to other people the same rights you claim for yourself.
> 
> Examples?
> 
> You're a hypocrite because you claim to believe one thing, and then do the opposite when it's convenient for you.
> 
> Examples?
> 
> As it happens, you DON'T support freedom of speech, or you wouldn't be trying to silence Sarah Palin, and openly admitting that the reason she needs to be not ignored, but REMOVED FROM PUBLIC VIEW, is because she espouses views you don't agree with and because she dares to aspire to be President with those offensive views.  Supporting freedom of speech would be changing the channel, not trying to keep people from hearing her.
> 
> I said I wanted Palin out of "public life", not "public view".  That may seem to you like a small distinction, but it isn't.  I used to get pretty agitated over Charleton Heston shilling for the NRA but since he never sought elected office, I did nothing about it.
> 
> And as it happens, you DO try to shame people who try to get involved, if they get involved on what you consider the wrong side.  I've SEEN you trying to shame other women for not holding the same feminazi views of women's rights that you do.  But you're right about one thing.  You only try to shame them into espousing the right positions, not into shutting up. When you want them to shut up, you just go for outright censorship.
> 
> Again, what government action have I called for that would censor anyone?
> 
> At least I'm only TELLING you to shut up, Mad.  I'm not out lobbying other people to shut you up for me.
> 
> Palin can say any damned thing she wants -- to the guy next to her at the fish cleaning plant.  When she addresses 5 Million Americans at a pop, I take action.
> 
> Hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Fail.

Again.


----------



## boedicca

Maddy,

This is hardly your Finest Hour.

When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.

*helpfully*

boe


----------



## California Girl

boedicca said:


> Maddy is completely unhinged on this topic.



You are surprised by this? Why? It is SOP for Mad.


----------



## boedicca

Not surprised, just happy to have an occasion to use the Cat Lady Smilie.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe



I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.

Truely, I am.

"The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## ekrem

California Girl said:


> (...)



Do you have anything to contribute, else then to swear and mock Madeline?
You do this in almost every thread she writes in, you become boring.


----------



## manu1959

Madeline said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left made her famous....now you have to deal with your creation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Republican, manu.  I just despise this broad.
Click to expand...


she is no worse than any other politician....


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute, else then to swear and mock Madeline?
> You do this in almost every thread she writes in, you become boring.
Click to expand...


Grow up, silly boy.


----------



## boedicca

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...



Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute, else then to swear and mock Madeline?
> You do this in almost every thread she writes in, you become boring.
Click to expand...

Who the fuck are you?  What is your relevance again?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...


Censorship is evil. But Maddie is happy to censor what everyone else watches because of her irrational fear of Palin.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...

"Evil"


----------



## Si modo

boedicca said:


> Not surprised, just happy to have an occasion to use the Cat Lady Smilie.


I was admiring that smilie, by the way.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute, else then to swear and mock Madeline?
> You do this in almost every thread she writes in, you become boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck are you?  What is your relevance again?
Click to expand...


He's 'Defender of Madeline'. How embarrassing for her.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute, else then to swear and mock Madeline?
> You do this in almost every thread she writes in, you become boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you?  What is your relevance again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's 'Defender of Madeline'. How embarrassing for her.
Click to expand...

I'd think it more embarrassing for him.  If he's a him, that is.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...


Truly is spelled without the "e."  

And "evil" is not a word rationally associated with the politics of Sarah Palin, regardless of how much you happen not to embrace her politics.

Your thread is a clunker, Maddy.

You are so far off base, a blind pitcher in the Special Olympics could pick you off.


----------



## Si modo

119 posts already.  Great promotion for the show, Madeline.

I never heard of the show until this thread, by the way.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.......I think Palin has gotten WAAYYYYY too much time on the television.  Truth be told, the less I see of the Wasilla Chihuahua, the happier I am.

Now, she's got her TLC show.  Do I want it off the air?  No.  Why?  Simple......after seeing the inept way she acted in the outdoors (as well as her liberal sprinkling of her bumperstickers in the dialogue), shows that she's nothing more than a fake who's milking her 15 min of fame for as much as she can.

I'm kinda glad to see her on this show, because after 8 episodes, we're all gonna know how stupid and ill prepared she really is for any office higher than governor of a state.

This show will kill any chance of her getting a presidential nomination.  Good!

I also don't mind that Bristol is still on Dancing With the Stars either.  Why?  Because I can see how uncoordinated she is, as well as see that her mother is encouraging all the teabaggers to keep her on.

Lets me know how corrupt that family REALLY is.


----------



## ekrem

California Girl said:


> Grow up, silly boy.



If you would not have an issue with Madeline, which you have and everyone knows through your trashy behavior in every thread she participates in, you would not have given me an negative reputation for that post I wrote.


----------



## ekrem

Si modo said:


> Who the fuck are you?  What is your relevance again?



I am a member of usmb.com. 
My relevance is of that kind, that it is not challenged by your rhetoric profile.


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, silly boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would not have an issue with Madeline, which you have and everyone knows through your trashy behavior in every thread she participates in, you would not have given me an negative reputation for that post I wrote.
Click to expand...


I negged you for being a baby. Madeline is 57 years old.... She should be able to deal with crap without having whiners bitching on her behalf. Is she that much of a coward? 

And.... FYI... I'm a member of this forum.... I'm allowed to post wherever I choose. If people are paranoid enough to have an issue with it, that is their problem. I don't make other people's problems mine.


----------



## asterism

Boycotts are interesting because they actually help the bottom lines of the targets.  They either polarize supporters, expand a group of detractors, and get the company name in the minds of all.  Of the supporters who plan to boycott, few do.  They feel guilty about buying the products, but that's about it.  Of the supporters who plan to _buy_cott in response, most do.  All others who are neither but received a communication fall into the category of potential customers added due to the target's advertising message.

I'm sure the companies on that list appreciate the free marketing.


----------



## ekrem

California Girl said:


> (...)Is she that much of a coward? (...)



You are stalking her, and you use aggressive language when attacking her. 
I thought you had more class then this.


----------



## CMike

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Is she that much of a coward? (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking her, and you use aggressive language when attacking her.
> I thought you had more class then this.
Click to expand...


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Infidel

asterism said:


> Boycotts are interesting because they actually help the bottom lines of the targets.  They either polarize supporters, expand a group of detractors, and get the company name in the minds of all.  Of the supporters who plan to boycott, few do.  They feel guilty about buying the products, but that's about it.  Of the supporters who plan to _buy_cott in response, most do.  All others who are neither but received a communication fall into the category of potential customers added due to the target's advertising message.
> 
> I'm sure the companies on that list appreciate the free marketing.



Kinda reminds me of this episode of South Park 


Something Wall-Mart This Way Comes (Season 8, Episode 9) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy,
> 
> This is hardly your Finest Hour.
> 
> When one is in a hole, it is best to stop digging.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.
Click to expand...


I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.


----------



## The Infidel

Madeline said:


> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.




I am truely astounded that you find Sarah Palin evil.... 

Truely, I am.


Believe me, there are alot of things I find evil.... she is not even on the radar.


----------



## CMike

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outraged that you're such a hypocrite about it.  You put yourself forward as this big champion of freedom and choice, and as soon as someone chooses to do something you don't agree with, you try to silence them.  Your positions never seem to extend past "this sounds good to get me what I want on this subject", and your convictions are about as deep as your average mud puddle.
> 
> And I have no doubt whatsoever that if some rightwing group started a boycott of some leftwing sacred cow TV show, your response would be, "If you don't like it, just don't watch".  I'm sure if they were trying to get a bookstore to stop carrying, for example, Obama's books, you'd be screeching from the rafters about censorship, regardless of the fact that it wasn't the government doing it.  And don't even waste my time telling me otherwise.
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hypocrite because you *suppose*  what I might do under certain circumstances if they ever arose?  That's another fail....you dun me well enough to predict my actions on any hypothetical, Cecilie.  As it happens, I approve of almost all forms of free speech and political activism and think the US is best served by an informed and active electorate, even when they take up a POV I dun approve of.
> 
> Unlike you, I dun try to shame *anyone*  who tries to get involved into shutting up and doing nothing.  I am not now, and never have been, a fan of apathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're a hypocrite because I've SEEN what you do under some circumstances, and I see what you're doing under THESE circumstances, and they aren't the same thing.
> 
> You're a hypocrite because you're not willing to extend to other people the same rights you claim for yourself.
> 
> You're a hypocrite because you claim to believe one thing, and then do the opposite when it's convenient for you.
> 
> As it happens, you DON'T support freedom of speech, or you wouldn't be trying to silence Sarah Palin, and openly admitting that the reason she needs to be not ignored, but REMOVED FROM PUBLIC VIEW, is because she espouses views you don't agree with and because she dares to aspire to be President with those offensive views.  Supporting freedom of speech would be changing the channel, not trying to keep people from hearing her.
> 
> And as it happens, you DO try to shame people who try to get involved, if they get involved on what you consider the wrong side.  I've SEEN you trying to shame other women for not holding the same feminazi views of women's rights that you do.  But you're right about one thing.  You only try to shame them into espousing the right positions, not into shutting up. When you want them to shut up, you just go for outright censorship.
> 
> At least I'm only TELLING you to shut up, Mad.  I'm not out lobbying other people to shut you up for me.
> 
> Hypocrite.
Click to expand...


+1.

Liberals are such hypocrites. If anyone dares to boycott one of their heroes then they are the greatest champions of free speech, however, they are the first to try and censor someone, not even for what they say, but whom they are.

Sarah Palin's Alaska show is about the wonders of Alaska but the great lefty wants her to STFU, simply because she doesn't like her. The great lefty is just filled with hate and PMS (Palin Meltdown Syndrome)


----------



## Cecilie1200

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, silly boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would not have an issue with Madeline, which you have and everyone knows through your trashy behavior in every thread she participates in, you would not have given me an negative reputation for that post I wrote.
Click to expand...


How much is Mad paying this walking dildo to follow her around with his lips Superglued to her ass?

Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.


----------



## CMike

The Infidel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truely astounded that you find Sarah Palin evil....
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> 
> Believe me, there are alot of things I find evil.... she is not even on the radar.
Click to expand...


Me too.

What exactly has she done that makes her evil in liberals' eyes?


----------



## kiwiman127

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I think Palin has gotten WAAYYYYY too much time on the television.  Truth be told, the less I see of the Wasilla Chihuahua, the happier I am.
> 
> Now, she's got her TLC show.  Do I want it off the air?  No.  Why?  Simple......after seeing the inept way she acted in the outdoors (as well as her liberal sprinkling of her bumperstickers in the dialogue), shows that she's nothing more than a fake who's milking her 15 min of fame for as much as she can.
> 
> I'm kinda glad to see her on this show, because after 8 episodes, we're all gonna know how stupid and ill prepared she really is for any office higher than governor of a state.
> 
> This show will kill any chance of her getting a presidential nomination.  Good!
> 
> I also don't mind that Bristol is still on Dancing With the Stars either.  Why?  Because I can see how uncoordinated she is, as well as see that her mother is encouraging all the teabaggers to keep her on.
> 
> Lets me know how corrupt that family REALLY is.



I don't watch Dancing With The Stars, but my wife does and she's very far to the left.  But, she feels sorry for Bristol as she figures Bristol knows what's going on with the Tea Baggers padding the vote.  She thinks Bristol is probably embarrassed because she knows she should have been voted off three-four weeks ago.  My wife thinks that those who are voting to keep her on are doing an injustice to the poor girl.
I couldn't believe my wife stuck up for a Palin!!!!!


----------



## ekrem

Cecilie1200 said:


> (....)



There are ups and down. You can not win a debate every time or convince others with your stand-point. Sometimes, you will write posts or open threads, which will lead into a defeat.
That was not the reason I engaged into this thread, but the behavior of a specific person. A behavior which is consistent in recent times. 



			
				Cecilie said:
			
		

> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.


I don't have any sexist motivations regarding any usmb.com member. 
Does not really matter, what you think.


----------



## Dr.House

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Is she that much of a coward? (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking her, and you use aggressive language when attacking her.
> I thought you had more class then this.
Click to expand...


Stalking?

Well, she's definitely not a member of the Madeline Fan Club...

doofus...


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Is she that much of a coward? (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking her, and you use aggressive language when attacking her.
> I thought you had more class then this.
Click to expand...

I do think Madeline has a boy who has a crush on her.

Cute, I guess.


----------



## ekrem

Dr.House said:


> Stalking?
> 
> Well, she's definitely not a member of the Madeline Fan Club...
> 
> doofus...



I would define stalking by the frequency of encountering someone in a debate. 
Madeline is not someone I debate much with, she writes more in US domestic-threads. 

Recently, someone said it nicely: "Madeline owns the Internets" to describe how she's become a target of obsession for so many people. 
I sympathize with people whom I believe come under the wheels of the majority. 
Besides that, I like her open personality, independent from political standpoints, which may diverge. 

Most members here are simply partisan. I stand upon that R/D split, so I don't have to follow suit to party-line, which is maybe, why you neg-repped me and now showed up.


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Is she that much of a coward? (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking her, and you use aggressive language when attacking her.
> I thought you had more class then this.
Click to expand...


When I see you berate your beloved Madwoman for calling other women '*****', then I might take your whine about my language seriously. Until then.... not so much. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Dr.House

ekrem said:


> (...)I would define stalking by the frequency of encountering someone in a debate.
> (...)



CG has over 17,000 posts...  What percent were in response to Madeline?

You remain clueless...


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking?
> 
> Well, she's definitely not a member of the Madeline Fan Club...
> 
> doofus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would define stalking by the frequency of encountering someone in a debate.
> Madeline is not someone I debate much with, she writes more in US domestic-threads.
> 
> Recently, someone said it nicely: "Madeline owns the Internets" to describe how she's become a target of obsession for so many people.
> I sympathize with people whom I believe come under the wheels of the majority.
> Besides that, I like her open personality, independent from political standpoints, which may diverge.
> 
> Most members here are simply partisan. I stand upon that R/D split, so I don't have to follow suit to party-line, which is maybe, why you neg-repped me and now showed up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.House

ekrem said:


> (...)
> which is maybe, why you neg-repped me and now showed up.



I negged you because you inaccurately accused another member of stalking another member

You clearly need a new dictionary...


And stop whining...  Sheeesh....


----------



## ekrem

California Girl said:


> When I see you berate your beloved Madwoman for calling other women '*****', then I might take your whine about my language seriously. Until then.... not so much. Fucking idiot.



About the **** issue...
Maybe she hits a nail, when you have that word 'bitch' all over your Profile page. 
Don't know, I won't decide on that issue. 



			
				California Girl said:
			
		

> Fucking idiot


I've witnessed more intensive insults and more intensive debates, and normally, I give contra. 
So, please stop it.


----------



## ekrem

Dr.House said:


> CG has over 17,000 posts...  What percent were in response to Madeline?
> 
> You remain clueless...



I talked of recent times, I know also when it started. 
It was the thread about the 10$ bet.


----------



## Si modo

Dr.House said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> which is maybe, why you neg-repped me and now showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I negged you because you inaccurately accused another member of stalking another member
> 
> You clearly need a new dictionary...
> 
> 
> And stop whining...  Sheeesh....
Click to expand...

I negged him for being a whiner about negs and being a completely pathetic moron.

Seesh, with a dash of cringe, is right.


----------



## Dr.House

ekrem said:


> (...)
> Maybe she hits a nail, when you have that word 'bitch' all over your Profile page.
> (...)



Are you stalking CG?


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see you berate your beloved Madwoman for calling other women '*****', then I might take your whine about my language seriously. Until then.... not so much. Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the **** issue...
> Maybe she hits a nail, when you have that word 'bitch' all over your Profile page.
> Don't know, I won't decide on that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've witnessed more intensive insults and more intensive debates, and normally, I give contra.
> So, please stop it.
Click to expand...


Please define 'all over' my profile page. Because I have it once. One time. "Tricky Bitch". And, your whining ass cowardly love obsession has called me a bitch, and a fucking ****, on a variety of occasions. If you're gonna try for the moral highground at least be factually accurate. You're making a fool of yourself.... Imbecile.


----------



## California Girl

Dr.House said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> Maybe she hits a nail, when you have that word 'bitch' all over your Profile page.
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stalking CG?
Click to expand...


It appears he might be. I don't mind. I'm a grown up.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...

Christ, you are the ultimate fuckin' idiot!

Yeah, i'm sure those corporate executives are really going to give a shit what a loon like you thinks or does.

LMAO!


----------



## ekrem

Si modo said:


> I negged him for being a whiner about negs and being a completely pathetic moron.
> 
> Seesh, with a dash of cringe, is right.



I did not mention your neg-rep, because, you're the one with the lowest class from the 3 I have received neg-rep. Not worth mentioning.


----------



## boedicca

ekrem,

A bit of feedback:   your posts about eggplant were of a much higher quality than anything you've posted here.

*helpfully* 

boe


----------



## Dr.House

ekrem said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I negged him for being a whiner about negs and being a completely pathetic moron.
> 
> Seesh, with a dash of cringe, is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not mention your neg-rep, because, you're the one with the lowest class from the 3 I have received neg-rep. Not worth mentioning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilie1200

ekrem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are ups and down. You can not win a debate every time or convince others with your stand-point. Sometimes, you will write posts or open threads, which will lead into a defeat.
> That was not the reason I engaged into this thread, but the behavior of a specific person. A behavior which is consistent in recent times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any sexist motivations regarding any usmb.com member.
> Does not really matter, what you think.
Click to expand...


Actually, I win all my debates.  Convince people?  Not my job, or of any interest to me.  My job is to present the river of truth.  Whether or not the ignorant drink from it is their problem.

You engaged in this thread to suck up to Mad, and you have nothing to contribute beyond that.  No one said it was sexist, dimwit, just boring and a waste of space.


----------



## Si modo

Cecilie1200 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are ups and down. You can not win a debate every time or convince others with your stand-point. Sometimes, you will write posts or open threads, which will lead into a defeat.
> That was not the reason I engaged into this thread, but the behavior of a specific person. A behavior which is consistent in recent times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any sexist motivations regarding any usmb.com member.
> Does not really matter, what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I win all my debates.  Convince people?  Not my job, or of any interest to me.  My job is to present the river of truth.  Whether or not the ignorant drink from it is their problem.
> 
> You engaged in this thread to suck up to Mad, and you have nothing to contribute beyond that.  No one said it was sexist, dimwit, just boring and a waste of space.
Click to expand...

Spot on summation.


----------



## ekrem

Cecilie1200 said:


> Actually, I win all my debates. (...)



If this is the case, then you're choosing the wrong ones to debate with. 
No one wins 'all debates'.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Si modo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are ups and down. You can not win a debate every time or convince others with your stand-point. Sometimes, you will write posts or open threads, which will lead into a defeat.
> That was not the reason I engaged into this thread, but the behavior of a specific person. A behavior which is consistent in recent times.
> 
> 
> I don't have any sexist motivations regarding any usmb.com member.
> Does not really matter, what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I win all my debates.  Convince people?  Not my job, or of any interest to me.  My job is to present the river of truth.  Whether or not the ignorant drink from it is their problem.
> 
> You engaged in this thread to suck up to Mad, and you have nothing to contribute beyond that.  No one said it was sexist, dimwit, just boring and a waste of space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spot on summation.
Click to expand...


Why, thank you.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Jill Bratina
> Vice President, Corporate Communications
> Volkswagen Group of America
> 2200 Ferdinand Porsche Dr.
> Herndon, VA 20171
> Phone: +1 703 364 7250
> jill.bratina@vw.com
> 
> Target Corporation:
> Gregg W. Steinhafel
> Chairman, Chief Executive Officer and President, Target Corp.
> CORPORATE HEADQUARTERS*
> 1000 Nicollet Mall
> Minneapolis, Minnesota 55403
> United States
> Phone: 612-304-6073
> Fax: 612-370-5502
> 
> 
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Mike Sheehan
> Chief Executive Officer and Director, Bally Total Fitness Holding Corp.
> 8700 West Bryn Mawr Avenue
> Chicago, Illinois 60631
> United States
> Phone: 773-380-3000
> Fax: 773-399-1120
> 
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> 
> Use the hotlink at....
> 
> Toyota Help
> 
> Yahoo!
> Carol Bartz, CEO
> Yahoo! Inc.
> 701 First Avenue
> Sunnyvale, CA 94089
> Tel: (408) 349-3300
> Fax: (408) 349-3301
> 
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> 5903 Grafton Road
> Valley City, OH 44280
> United States
> Founded in 1937
> Phone:
> 330-225-2600
> Fax:
> 330-273-4617
> 
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> PO Box 660634
> Dallas, TX 75266-0634Phone 1-800-352-4477
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Contact Us | Frito-Lay
> 
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> 
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Email Us
> 
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> 
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact form | Unilever Global
> 
> Nationwide
> 
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://www.nationwide.com/contact-us/mailform.x?language=en
> 
> Sprint
> Dan Hesse, CEO
> 5208 Belleview Ave. S. C.
> 
> Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> H. Fisk Johnson, CEO
> 1525 Howe Street
> Racine, Wisconsin 53403-5011
> United States
> Phone: 262-260-2000
> Fax: 262-260-6004
> 
> Disney
> Use the email contact form here....
> 
> The Walt Disney Family Museum
> 
> Chase
> Corporate Media Relations
> Jennifer Zuccarelli
> jennifer.r.zuccarelli@jpmchase.com
> 
> Google
> Eric Schmidt, CEO
> 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Phone: +1 650-253-0000
> Fax: +1 650-253-0001
> 
> Bose
> The Mountain
> Framingham, MA 01701
> (508) 879-7330
> 
> Intuit
> Corporate Headquarters
> 2632 Marine Way
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> Harry Pforzheimer
> Chief Communications Officer
> 650-944-5383 office
> 650-799-3103 cell
> 
> Walgreens
> 200 Wilmot Road
> Deerfield, IL 60015
> (847) 914-2500
> 
> Lowes
> (336) 658-4000
> 
> Blue dog food
> Use the email form here....
> 
> Blue Buffalo Dog Food and Cat Food - Contact Us
> 
> T Mobile
> Philipp Humm
> President and CEO
> T-Mobile Customer Relations P.O. Box 37380
> Albuquerque, NM 87176-7380.
> 1-800-866-2453
> 
> Crayola
> Mike Perry, CEO
> 1100 Church Lane
> Easton, PA 18044-0431
> Phone:
> 610-253-6271
> Fax:
> 610-250-576
> Use email form here....
> 
> Contact Us (Ask A Question)
> 
> Sensodyne
> Use email form here.....
> 
> https://us.sensodyne.com/Contact.aspx
> 
> Kayak.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> KAYAK Need help with KAYAK?
> 
> Martini & Rossi
> (Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
> 2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
> Phone:305-573-8511
> Fax: 305-573-7507
> 
> Breathe Right
> Use the email contact form....
> 
> https://www.breatheright.com/contact_us.aspx
> 
> Ilovealpacas.com
> Use email form here....
> 
> AFCNA Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a consumer and a citizen, and get this abomination off the air.
Click to expand...

bwaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahaaa!

Yeah, be a citizen!.......Try to stab your fellow citizens who work for those companies in the back by boycotting and negatively affecting their jobs!

What a fuckin' nutjob!

Fact is, it's the highest rated premiere in TLC history......That show and the sponsors aren't going ANYWHERE!

Seriously, you are one loony "never been a lawyer" or "conservative".


----------



## Madeline

> Dear Ms. ********,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.
> 
> We are sensitive to the opinions of our customers and apologize if we have offended you in any way.
> 
> Toyotas decision to advertise on television programs is based on the level of interest generated by the American public, not the subject matter contained in the program. We make every effort to screen programs considered to contain controversial issues, however we are not always aware of the content of individual episodes in advance.
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated as it is through communications such as yours that we become aware of our customers expectations and reactions. It also provides us with valuable insight when developing future advertising strategies.
> 
> If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us Toyota Help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Greg Shono
> Toyota Customer Experience





> November 16, 2010
> 
> Nationwide OCA Ref # 2298453
> 
> Dear Madeline:
> 
> Nationwide schedules television advertisements for anticipated regular network programming. We do not have control over the content of a particular network broadcast. Our advertising schedule is not determined to support or promote specific points of view that might be reflected in programming, the television network chooses when our ads air. We appreciate your concern and value your feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wisecup
> Nationwide Insurance
> Corporate Customer Advocacy Analyst
> 800-882-2822 Option 4, then 0



Also, a Phil Marino of Bally Total Fitness called to say the company does advertise on TLC, but not on Palin's show.  I told him I was willing to accept that as a response and would let anyone else know whom I had told that it did.


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I win all my debates. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, then you're choosing the wrong ones to debate with.
> No one wins 'all debates'.
Click to expand...

Actually, she does.  The problem is that so few at USMB actually know HOW to debate, thus they haven't even a clue that they have lost.  It's pretty sad, to be honest.

(No offense, C.)


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Dear Ms. ********,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.
> 
> We are sensitive to the opinions of our customers and apologize if we have offended you in any way.
> 
> Toyotas decision to advertise on television programs is based on the level of interest generated by the American public, not the subject matter contained in the program. We make every effort to screen programs considered to contain controversial issues, however we are not always aware of the content of individual episodes in advance.
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated as it is through communications such as yours that we become aware of our customers expectations and reactions. It also provides us with valuable insight when developing future advertising strategies.
> 
> If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us Toyota Help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Greg Shono
> Toyota Customer Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 16, 2010
> 
> Nationwide OCA Ref # 2298453
> 
> Dear Madeline:
> 
> Nationwide schedules television advertisements for anticipated regular network programming. We do not have control over the content of a particular network broadcast. Our advertising schedule is not determined to support or promote specific points of view that might be reflected in programming, the television network chooses when our ads air. We appreciate your concern and value your feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wisecup
> Nationwide Insurance
> Corporate Customer Advocacy Analyst
> 800-882-2822 Option 4, then 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, a Phil Marino of Bally Total Fitness called to say the company does advertise on TLC, but not on Palin's show.  I told him I was willing to accept that as a response and would let anyone else know whom I had told that it did.
Click to expand...

Seriously, you need to get a fuckin' life!

Who the fuck are you to dictate sponsorship and programming to the networks, ya' fuckin' wannabe a NAZI?

Christ, ya' friggin' whackjob, if you're not up here tellin' the Palins how to raise their kids or, pretending to be a lawyer or, telling Carnival how to compensate it's passengers and what boats to buy, you're up here tryin' tell the networks how to program their stations.

My god woman, GET A FUCKIN' LIFE!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Hey!......madeline!.......boycott this:


----------



## boedicca

I support Maddy's right to boycott any company she wishes.  It's her right to choose.

I just wish she equally respected the rights of other to continue to do business with companies and to watch programs she doesn't like.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.
Click to expand...


My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.

I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.  

You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.
> 
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
Click to expand...

CG has already nullified your 'action'.

Whoopie shit for you.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> I support Maddy's right to boycott any company she wishes.  It's her right to choose.
> 
> I just wish she equally respected the rights of other to continue to do business with companies and to watch programs she doesn't like.



I do, boedicca.  Anyone, with any POV, is as free to use the data I have posted as I am.  I think activism of almost any type is good for the nation....feel free to agitate as you see fit.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.
> 
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
Click to expand...

She's running as a dem?.......Well fuck me!.....Ya' learn somethin' new everyday up here.

What you oppose, Madeline, and it's all too clear, is Palin's right to have a TV show if she so pleases........What you oppose, is TLC'S right to air her program.......What you oppose is a sponsors right to sponsor on TLC.

What you are, is a coward who will do whatever she can to try and squash basic rights.

And we're supposed to believe you're a CONSERVATIVE?

Pffffffffffft!.......Yeah right!


----------



## Madeline

The Infidel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am astounded so many of you seem to believe that apathy in the face of evil is *desirable*.
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> "The time is always right, to do the right thing."  Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truely astounded that you find Sarah Palin evil....
> 
> Truely, I am.
> 
> 
> Believe me, there are alot of things I find evil.... she is not even on the radar.
Click to expand...


I lived through the insurgence of the Moral Majority during Reagan's administration, The Infidel.  I did nothing to halt the gathering storm and I swore if I ever saw that shit coming again, I would not stand idly by.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Maddy's right to boycott any company she wishes.  It's her right to choose.
> 
> I just wish she equally respected the rights of other to continue to do business with companies and to watch programs she doesn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, boedicca.  Anyone, with any POV, is as free to use the data I have posted as I am.  I think activism of almost any type is good for the nation....feel free to agitate as you see fit.
Click to expand...

So, tell us Madeline. How is Palin's show negatively affecting YOU?


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, silly boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would not have an issue with Madeline, which you have and everyone knows through your trashy behavior in every thread she participates in, you would not have given me an negative reputation for that post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much is Mad paying this walking dildo to follow her around with his lips Superglued to her ass?
> 
> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.
Click to expand...


Ekrem is effusive with his praise, Cecilie, but that's only because I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.  It is not sexual; he knows my age perfectly well, as does anyone who glances at my profile.

Kindly lay off him unless you are willing to also tag those who follow behind me just to insult me.


----------



## The Infidel

Madeline said:


> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  *I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.*
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.



Im sorry, but the Republican party does'nt need your kind of politics.

If you truly hate her this much...

i.e. *\/ \/ \/*






This is a sick representation of her, and I am disappointed.

There is no way she is the devil that pic depicts!

Hell... I dont even hate Obama that much


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> ekrem,
> 
> A bit of feedback:   your posts about eggplant were of a much higher quality than anything you've posted here.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe



No, he's right.  CG and Si Modo both make a habit of posting to threads I have begun or am in for no reason apart from trying to insult me.  Both continuously neg me.  But it does not have any impact on me, and I wish it had no impact on ekrem either.


----------



## Madeline

The Infidel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  *I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.*
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry, but the Republican party does'nt need your kind of politics.
> 
> If you truly hate her this much...
> 
> i.e. *\/ \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sick representation of her, and I am disappointed.
> 
> There is no way she is the devil that pic depicts!
> 
> Hell... I dont even hate Obama that much
Click to expand...


I hate what she stands for, The Infidel.  Sexual repression, recriminalizing abortion, glorifying stupidity, worshipping Big Business, blaming the poor for their suffering, pointless divisiveness, avoiding personal responsibility, banging on the Bible, racism, Islamophobia, etc.

I look at Palin and see the Jimmy Swaggert of the 21st Century, except Swaggart never wanted to be POTUS.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.



You stand up to support ignorance and lies. You are  a champion of ignorance.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stand up to support ignorance and lies. You are  a champion of ignorance.
Click to expand...


You are a simple-minded twatwaffle.

See how that works, Fitfornothing?  We all have opinions...just like assholes.  

Kindly shove off and allow the adults to go on discussing the use of boycotts to further a political goal.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Get used to it Madeline. TLC is now in talks with Palin about a possible 2nd season.

Face it, Palin is a hugely popular figure. MANY people fully identify with her conservative and family values... I DO!.......Is she ready to be president?......Not yet!......Is she a political force to be reckoned with?......OBVIOUSLY!......Just the fact that DEMS like you hate her so much, to the point of spewing hateful and disgusting vitriol at every turn, fully proves that people like you are seriously threatened by her.......GOOD!.....You should be. She's not going anywhere.

And if she wants to exercise her right to have a TV show if she so pleases, make money and build on her popularity, more power to her!......It's what this great country is all about!......You go after opportunity. You exercise personal responsibility......No sense in waiting for it to be handed to you. GO FOR IT!.......It's the american way!


----------



## The Infidel

Madeline said:


> I hate what she stands for, The Infidel.  Sexual repression, recriminalizing abortion, glorifying stupidity, worshipping Big Business, blaming the poor for their suffering, pointless divisiveness, avoiding personal responsibility, banging on the Bible, racism, Islamophobia, etc.
> 
> I look at Palin and see the Jimmy Swaggert of the 21st Century, except Swaggart never wanted to be POTUS.




Examples please...

*Sexual repression:

recriminalizing abortion:

glorifying stupidity:

worshipping Big Business:

blaming the poor for their suffering:


pointless divisiveness:

avoiding personal responsibility:

banging on the Bible:

racism:

Islamophobia:*

Because I dont see it.... I think she loves America very much, and seems to have a shitload of support from normal Americans who see her as someone that represents what "WE" stand for.

Sexual repression: I think she has empowered young women to aspire to the highest office in the land.

recriminalizing abortion: Why is it you libs... yes you are a lib... want to kill babies? What did they do to you?

glorifying stupidity: I have'nt seen anything stupid at all... so what, she wrote notes on her hand. At least she was'nt spouting off at the mouth about things she knows nothing about, and she does'nt need a teleprompter 

worshipping Big Business: Who pays your salary? Im willing to bet it is'nt that guy down the street holding the "Im a war vet feed me" sign.

blaming the poor for their suffering: I say that most... if not ALL poor people are there for reasons only they can answer.... like not finishing school, choosing to party rather than go to school, choosing to have sex with everybody, having babies out of wedlock, etc etc...


pointless divisiveness: I see her trying to unite... not devide. Thats the left... with all their class warfare shit!

avoiding personal responsibility: What on earth are you talking about?

banging on the Bible: I havent seen her hit not ONE bible.... not even once!

racism: Well this is just ripe with silliness! The last vestige of a lost arguement...

Islamophobia: Oh give me a break!


Come on Maddie... I like you. but this is just silly!


----------



## The Infidel

Guess all those reality shows with whores and dumbass rock stars are much more close to reality


----------



## Madeline

I'm telling you what I see, The Infidel.  I like you as well, and would be delighted to discuss the many failures of Palin's POVs but possibly one at a time, and on a separate thread.  Lemme just say, Palin loves America like Karl Rove loves America -- if you're the sort of American who can advance her interests, she loves you.

If not, she's your enemy and I identify with those she considers "outsiders".


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stand up to support ignorance and lies. You are  a champion of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a simple-minded twatwaffle.
> 
> See how that works, Fitfornothing?  We all have opinions...just like assholes.
> 
> Kindly shove off and allow the adults to go on discussing the use of boycotts to further a political goal.
Click to expand...


Thats were you go off  the rails. When it comes to Islam I never dealt in  opinion.
Thanks for the insult though,All grown up now aint ya?





You Betcha


----------



## The Infidel

Madeline said:


> I'm telling you what I see, The Infidel.  I like you as well, and would be delighted to discuss the many failures of Palin's POVs but possibly one at a time, and on a separate thread.  Lemme just say, Palin loves America like Karl Rove loves America -- if you're the sort of American who can advance her interests, she loves you.
> 
> If not, she's your enemy and I identify with those she considers "outsiders".



I would prefer to debate it right here.... that way I wont have to hunt all over the place to debate ya.... b/c you are dead wrong about her.

I dont like Karl Rove and she is NOTHING like him.

Again, just repond to my post. I even layed them all out for you to reinforce your claims.
Heck, they are all bolded too... 
I tell ya what, I will even go change the colors for ya.... 

I want to see you back up those claims.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The Infidel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you what I see, The Infidel.  I like you as well, and would be delighted to discuss the many failures of Palin's POVs but possibly one at a time, and on a separate thread.  Lemme just say, Palin loves America like Karl Rove loves America -- if you're the sort of American who can advance her interests, she loves you.
> 
> If not, she's your enemy and I identify with those she considers "outsiders".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to debate it right here.... that way I wont have to hunt all over the place to debate ya.... b/c you are dead wrong about her.
> 
> I dont like Karl Rove and she is NOTHING like him.
> 
> Again, just repond to my post. I even layed them all out for you to reinforce your claims.
> Heck, they are all bolded too...
> I tell ya what, I will even go change the colors for ya....
> 
> I want to see you back up those claims.
Click to expand...


Madeline's opinions are fact free.
Dont expect much of a dialog, beyond name calling .


----------



## The Infidel

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you what I see, The Infidel.  I like you as well, and would be delighted to discuss the many failures of Palin's POVs but possibly one at a time, and on a separate thread.  Lemme just say, Palin loves America like Karl Rove loves America -- if you're the sort of American who can advance her interests, she loves you.
> 
> If not, she's your enemy and I identify with those she considers "outsiders".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to debate it right here.... that way I wont have to hunt all over the place to debate ya.... b/c you are dead wrong about her.
> 
> I dont like Karl Rove and she is NOTHING like him.
> 
> Again, just repond to my post. I even layed them all out for you to reinforce your claims.
> Heck, they are all bolded too...
> I tell ya what, I will even go change the colors for ya....
> 
> I want to see you back up those claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Madeline's opinions are fact free.
> Dont expect much of a dialog, beyond name calling .
Click to expand...


Thing is... I am not a huge Sarah fan, but God... the hatred for her on the left makes me second guess myself. She obviously has something going for her. 
If they hate her that much, I need to rethink my feeling about her.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ekrem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I win all my debates. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, then you're choosing the wrong ones to debate with.
> No one wins 'all debates'.
Click to expand...


Don't judge everyone by your paltry standards.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Dear Ms. ********,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.
> 
> We are sensitive to the opinions of our customers and apologize if we have offended you in any way.
> 
> Toyotas decision to advertise on television programs is based on the level of interest generated by the American public, not the subject matter contained in the program. We make every effort to screen programs considered to contain controversial issues, however we are not always aware of the content of individual episodes in advance.
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated as it is through communications such as yours that we become aware of our customers expectations and reactions. It also provides us with valuable insight when developing future advertising strategies.
> 
> If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to contact us Toyota Help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Greg Shono
> Toyota Customer Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 16, 2010
> 
> Nationwide OCA Ref # 2298453
> 
> Dear Madeline:
> 
> Nationwide schedules television advertisements for anticipated regular network programming. We do not have control over the content of a particular network broadcast. Our advertising schedule is not determined to support or promote specific points of view that might be reflected in programming, the television network chooses when our ads air. We appreciate your concern and value your feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wisecup
> Nationwide Insurance
> Corporate Customer Advocacy Analyst
> 800-882-2822 Option 4, then 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, a Phil Marino of Bally Total Fitness called to say the company does advertise on TLC, but not on Palin's show.  I told him I was willing to accept that as a response and would let anyone else know whom I had told that it did.
Click to expand...


And I'm sure he rolled his eyes, said, "What a loon," and went back to waiting impatiently for his promotion out of the complaints department.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Si modo said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I win all my debates. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case, then you're choosing the wrong ones to debate with.
> No one wins 'all debates'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, she does.  The problem is that so few at USMB actually know HOW to debate, thus they haven't even a clue that they have lost.  It's pretty sad, to be honest.
> 
> (No offense, C.)
Click to expand...


No, you're completely correct.  There's a reason why my sig line mentions the death of common sense in America.  People don't know how to research, they don't know how to marshal their arguments and evidence, and they don't know how to think logically.  It's like shooting fish in a barrel.

And I don't need them to admit they've lost.  When they're spitting and frothing incoherently, with their eyes rotating in opposing circles, that's when you know a leftist is beaten.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> I support Maddy's right to boycott any company she wishes.  It's her right to choose.
> 
> I just wish she equally respected the rights of other to continue to do business with companies and to watch programs she doesn't like.



Oh, I support her right to boycott.  I just support it with all the respect it deserves.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't find people engaging in perfectly legal and moral behavior which neither defrauds nor coerces anyone, and which others are perfectly free to avoid to be evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.
> 
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should look up the word "blackmail", because that's exactly what you're doing.  You're trying to coerce these companies into doing what you want by means of threats.  And what you want is for THEM to coerce TLC to do what you want by means of threats.

You can keep sniveling excuses for your behavior all you like.  You're still a blackmailing,censoring hypocrite.  The only action I need to take is to stand back and let you expose to everyone what a lousy, two-faced excuse for a human being you are.  Just like the liberals in the last election, your behavior will do all the work for me.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  *I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.*
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry, but the Republican party does'nt need your kind of politics.
> 
> If you truly hate her this much...
> 
> 
> This is a sick representation of her, and I am disappointed.
> 
> There is no way she is the devil that pic depicts!
> 
> Hell... I dont even hate Obama that much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate what she stands for, The Infidel.  Sexual repression, recriminalizing abortion, glorifying stupidity, worshipping Big Business, blaming the poor for their suffering, pointless divisiveness, avoiding personal responsibility, banging on the Bible, racism, Islamophobia, etc.
> 
> I look at Palin and see the Jimmy Swaggert of the 21st Century, except Swaggart never wanted to be POTUS.
Click to expand...


What specifically has she done or said to warrant such psychotic hatred from you?


----------



## CMike

The Infidel said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to debate it right here.... that way I wont have to hunt all over the place to debate ya.... b/c you are dead wrong about her.
> 
> I dont like Karl Rove and she is NOTHING like him.
> 
> Again, just repond to my post. I even layed them all out for you to reinforce your claims.
> Heck, they are all bolded too...
> I tell ya what, I will even go change the colors for ya....
> 
> I want to see you back up those claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline's opinions are fact free.
> Dont expect much of a dialog, beyond name calling .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thing is... I am not a huge Sarah fan, but God... the hatred for her on the left makes me second guess myself. She obviously has something going for her.
> If they hate her that much, I need to rethink my feeling about her.
Click to expand...


This is the rule of thumb.

The more vicious the left attacks someone the more of a threat they are to the left. The more of a threat they are to the left the better they are for America.

Therefore, a good indication of what is great for america is based on how viciously the left attacks that person or idea.

Thus, Sarah Palin is great for America. Also, she certainly would make a much better president than Barak Hussein Obama.


----------



## CMike

Madeline you do believe in censorship and quashing speech you disagree with.

Just because you don't want the government to do it doesn't mean you don't want it done. 

You want it done by TLC.

It's really shameful.  It's very anti-american.


----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


why? exactly.....


----------



## Madeline

Fine, fine...we can discuss Palin here.  Before we begin, just for Cecilie:



> blackmail n. the crime of threatening to reveal embarrassing, disgraceful or damaging facts (or rumors) about a person to the public, family, spouse or associates unless paid off to not carry out the threat. It is one form of extortion (which may include other threats such as physical harm or damage to property).



blackmail legal definition of blackmail. blackmail synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

Since the corporate sponsors of Palin's show paid good money to make their association with her known to Planet Earth, there is no secret for me to threaten to revel, and ergo, no blackmail.  



> Censorship:  The suppression or proscription of speech or writing that is deemed obscene, indecent, or unduly controversial.
> 
> The term censorship derives from the official duties of the Roman censor who, beginning in 443 b.c., conducted the census by counting, assessing, and evaluating the populace. Originally neutral in tone, the term has come to mean the suppression of ideas or images by the government or others with authority.
> 
> Throughout history, societies practiced various forms of censorship in the belief that the community, as represented by the government, was responsible for molding the individual. For example, the ancient Greek philosopher Plato advocated various degrees of censorship in The Republic; the content of important texts and the dissemination of knowledge were tightly controlled in ancient Chinese society as is much information in modern China; and for centuries the Roman Catholic Church's Index Librorum Prohibitorum proscribed much literature as contrary to the church's teachings.
> 
> The English-speaking world began wrestling with issues of censorship in the seventeenth century. In his Areopagitica (1644), John Milton argued in favor of the right to publish, free from government restraint. In the United States, the First Amendment to the Constitution (1787) guarantees Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. When a U.S. government agency attempts to prohibit speech or writing, the party being censored frequently raises these First Amendment rights. Such cases usually involve communication that the government perceives as harmful to itself or the public.



censorship legal definition of censorship. censorship synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

I am not calling for any government act to remove Palin from the airwaves; ergo, there is no attempted censorship.

Jesus, you can be thick, Cecilie.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem,
> 
> A bit of feedback:   your posts about eggplant were of a much higher quality than anything you've posted here.
> 
> *helpfully*
> 
> boe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's right.  CG and Si Modo both make a habit of posting to threads I have begun or am in for no reason apart from trying to insult me.  Both continuously neg me.  But it does not have any impact on me, and I wish it had no impact on ekrem either.
Click to expand...


I know Maddie has me on ignore but, for everyone else, that statement is an out and out lie. I have negged Maddie twice... once because she out and out lied about what I had said and, when challenged, refused to admit it, and for disrespecting the freedom of Americans to watch what they want to watch on tv. 

This is my problem with Maddie. She's a lying hag.


----------



## boedicca

The Infidel said:


> Thing is... I am not a huge Sarah fan, but God... the hatred for her on the left makes me second guess myself. She obviously has something going for her.
> If they hate her that much, I need to rethink my feeling about her.




I find her to be rather one note and tedious, and lack any desire whatsoever to watch her program.    It's really easy to avoid her if one wishes.   

Maddy doesn't grok that this hyper-focus on Palin actually feed her public persona and popularity.


----------



## Madeline

Why I Despise Sarah Palin (List Is Not Exhaustive) In No Special Order Of Importance.....

*  She wants to recriminalize abortion.  Palin would outlaw abortion even in cases of rape and incest; she's as extreme as it is possible to be.

*  She opposes stem cell research.

*  During her term of office as Mayor of Wasilla, she had the police charge rape victims to collect and process rape kits.

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  She is opposed to same-sex marriage.

*  Opposes any private company or the government offering benefits to employees' partners in same sex domestic partnerships.

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  Vindictive and unethical.  "Troopergate" concerned Palin's termination of Alaska's Public Safety Director for refusing to fire her brother-in-law, Trooper Mike Wooten.

What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME

*  Cannot fulfill any commitment.  Walked off as Governor of Alaska twice; temporarialy when picked as McCain's running mate and permanently when ethics complaints arising from her Veep run appeared likely to be successful.

*  Wants creationism taught in public schools (as an alternative to evolution).

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  Sued the federal EPA to evade the Endangered Species Act.

*  Wants energy independence through "more coal, more oil, more gas and more nukes" rather than through any form of conservation.

*  "Drill, baby, drill".

*  Rejects global warming as man-made.

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  Opposed protection of salmon from mining contamination.

*  Sued federal government to take polar bears off the endangered species list.

*  Supports killing wolves from helicopters and planes.

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  Opposes "explicit" sex education in public schools.

*  Criticized conflicts of interest in others (voting on matters of concern to a campaign donor) but did the very same thing herself.

*  Created dissent bordering on paralysis in every government office she has ever held.

*  Supports ending DC's 32 year old ban on handguns.

Sarah Palin on the Issues

*  Lied about Obamacare providing for "death panels".

Politico equates Palin&#39;s "Death Panel" lie with saying Bush misled public about Iraq | Media Matters for America

*  Wants to bring back the McCarthy era "loyalty oath".

Sarah Palin on the Issues


----------



## boedicca

And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?

(And much of your list is nonsense.)


----------



## California Girl

boedicca said:


> And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?
> 
> (And much of your list is nonsense.)



It has jack shit to do with the program. Maddie is just an hysterical idiot.


----------



## Revere

Besides, Paul Krugman just said that if we don't already have death panels, then we should have death panels.


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> Why I Despise Sarah Palin (List Is Not Exhaustive) In No Special Order Of Importance.....
> 
> *  She wants to recriminalize abortion.  Palin would outlaw abortion even in cases of rape and incest; she's as extreme as it is possible to be.
> 
> *  She opposes stem cell research.
> 
> *  During her term of office as Mayor of Wasilla, she had the police charge rape victims to collect and process rape kits.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  She is opposed to same-sex marriage.
> 
> *  Opposes any private company or the government offering benefits to employees' partners in same sex domestic partnerships.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Vindictive and unethical.  "Troopergate" concerned Palin's termination of Alaska's Public Safety Director for refusing to fire her brother-in-law, Trooper Mike Wooten.
> 
> What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME
> 
> *  Cannot fulfill any commitment.  Walked off as Governor of Alaska twice; temporarialy when picked as McCain's running mate and permanently when ethics complaints arising from her Veep run appeared likely to be successful.
> 
> *  Wants creationism taught in public schools (as an alternative to evolution).
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Sued the federal EPA to evade the Endangered Species Act.
> 
> *  Wants energy independence through "more coal, more oil, more gas and more nukes" rather than through any form of conservation.
> 
> *  "Drill, baby, drill".
> 
> *  Rejects global warming as man-made.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposed protection of salmon from mining contamination.
> 
> *  Sued federal government to take polar bears off the endangered species list.
> 
> *  Supports killing wolves from helicopters and planes.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposes "explicit" sex education in public schools.
> 
> *  Criticized conflicts of interest in others (voting on matters of concern to a campaign donor) but did the very same thing herself.
> 
> *  Created dissent bordering on paralysis in every government office she has ever held.
> 
> *  Supports ending DC's 32 year old ban on handguns.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Lied about Obamacare providing for "death panels".
> 
> Politico equates Palin's "Death Panel" lie with saying Bush misled public about Iraq | Media Matters for America
> 
> *  Wants to bring back the McCarthy era "loyalty oath".
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues



Where are your links for this basic list of rumours and innuendos by left wing bloggers?

Seriously, are you on heavy medication?

For example the one piece of bullshit in the list that jumps out as a glaring example of left wing fecal matter is that Palin made women pay for rape kits.

I'd like you to provide copies of invoices from the Wasilla Police Department. 

*       The deputy commissioner of Alaska's Department of Public Safety told the State Affairs Committee that he has never found a police agency that has billed a victim.

 In light of Wasilla's low number of rapes according to available FBI statistics (one to two per year, compared to Juneau's 30-39), and the fact that the Wasilla Finance Department cannot find any record of charging a victim for a rape kit, it is entirely possible that no victim was ever charged.

    Del Smith, the state's deputy commissioner at the Department of Public Safety, testified in support of the rape-kit-charging-ban legislation during multiple hearings. During one, state representative Jeannette James asked if she "understood correctly that Mr. Smith is saying that the department has never billed a victim for exams."

Smith replied that "the department might have been billed, but he has not found any police agency that has ever billed a victim."*

Can you read that? In testimony....a department might have been billed, but no police agency ever billed a victim.

Debunking the Latest Sarah Palin Smear | The Weekly Standard

I like this part of the article, but I will await a copy of any invoice billing a rape victim to back your claim.

*     To clarify: In preparation to attend a hearing and support the bill, one of the state's top law-enforcement officials found no case of a rape victim ever being charged.

 And roughly a month after 30 Democratic lawyers, investigators, and opposition researchers, not to mention reporters from every major news agency in the country, landed in Alaska, we still have no instances to consider.*

Looking forward to seeing a copy of an invoice /any invoice for a rape kit.

Oh and btw, predator control is mandated by the Alaska Constitution. Don't keep putting that bullshit out there.


----------



## Madeline

The links are the underlined items in my post, tinydancer.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?
> 
> (And much of your list is nonsense.)



There were several items pertaining to the environment, boedicca.  The Infidel asked me why I despise her, and I replied.  Nobody has to agree with me, but IMO these items are hardly "nonsense".


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> The links are the underlined items in my post, tinydancer.



Aye carumba! I'll hit this harder tomorrow, but that list contains sources that haven't backed up their facts.

For example the issue of the rape kits. I don't give a shit that someone reported this in the "news". It was disproved.

I have it in my other post.

And even in the CNN report from your own link, go back and read it carefully. Where's the proof?


 This is all heresay. I just gave you testimony under oath. Where are the invoices?

All these lawyers that went to Alaska... all these accusations....not one fucking invoice. It's bullshit.


----------



## Madeline

There is no CNN source linked in my post, tinydancer.


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?
> 
> (And much of your list is nonsense.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were several items pertaining to the environment, boedicca.  The Infidel asked me why I despise her, and I replied.  Nobody has to agree with me, but IMO these items are hardly "nonsense".
Click to expand...


Re: environment. 

On that I'll throw up the Alaska Constitution which mandates that the Governor and the government MUST practice predator control in support of First Nations food supplies.

No option. None. Zip. Nada. The wolf and bear hunts must be carried out.

Boy oh boy. I'll try to find time tomorrow and tackle the most outrageous of the accusations that are off the wall.

The other issues are common and the country is divided on. 

Yes, she is opposed to abortion. Many are. And many are pro choice. As a matter of fact, the President wouldn't take a position on botched abortions where the baby lived and then was  allowed to die without medical attention in Illinois. I call that extreme. (this is when he was a state senator)

Yes she is opposed to same sex marriage, but so is the President and the Vice President. And many are pro same sex marriage.

But these positions are just part of the makeup of the population these days, for and against.

The other accusations like the charging of the rape kit and "wolf killer" are out to lunch.


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> There is no CNN source linked in my post, tinydancer.



With all due respect, it's in your link.

*  While mayor, Wasilla charged rape victims for rape kits
Sarah Palins hometown required women to pay for their own rape examinations while she was mayor, a practice her police chief fought to keep as late as 2000.

Former state Rep. Eric Croft, a Democrat, sponsored a state law requiring cities to provide th examinations free of charge to victims. He said the only ongoing resistance he met was from Wasilla, where Palin was mayor from 1996 to 2002. It was one of those things everyone could agree on except Wasilla, Croft said. We couldnt convince the chief of police to stop charging them.

Alaskas Legislature in 2000 banned the practice of charging women for rape exam kits -- which experts said could cost up to $1,000. Some supporters of Palin say they believe she had no knowledge of the practice. But critics call it outrageous and question Palins commitment to helping women who are the victims of violence.

Alaska has the worst record of any state in rape. The rape rate in Alaska is 2.5 times the national average.


Source: Jessica Yellin on CNN.com Sep 22, 2008 *

whoopsies. I'm tired. Apologies.

Go to this section in the link you gave me.

    *  Use my daughter Bristol as a teaching tool for others. (Oct 2008)
    * Constitution does offer an inherent right to privacy. (Oct 2008)
    * Abortion should be states issue, not federal mandate. (Oct 2008)
    * While mayor, Wasilla charged rape victims for rape kits. (Sep 2008)******************
    * Rejected sympathy for Downs Syndrome son, as gift from God. (Aug 2008)
    * Opposes embryonic stem cell research. (Aug 2008)
    * Every baby is created with a future and potential. (Aug 2008)
    * Safe Haven bill: allow surrendering newborns without penalty. (Feb 2008)
    * Adoption is best plan for permanency for foster care kids. (Oct 2007)
    * Pro-life. (Nov 2006)
    * Choose life, even if her own daughter were raped. (Nov 2006)
    * If Roe v. Wade got overturned, let people decide whats next. (Oct 2006)
    * Opposes use of public funds for abortions. (Oct 2006)
    * Pro-contraception, pro-woman, pro-life. (Aug 2006)
    * Only exception for abortion is if mothers life would end. (Jul 2006) 

When you click on the one I put the stars beside it takes you to the CNN idiotic report with no proof. And BTW I hate the media when they do this to anyone.

Latest trick these days is to pick up a rumour off a blog site and then the MSM can report what the blogger says with impunity.

Absence of malice and the jerks can get away with a screaming headline and bury the retraction days later after the damage is done.

And I'm truly non partisan in my hatred of the media for pulling this shit on people.


----------



## Madeline

If OnTheIssues.org is a CNN source, I was not aware of that, tiny dancer.  If I recall, Palin discusses the charge back to victims for processing rape kits in her book, "Going Rogue", but feel free to research this.

Nobody's voting tonight; get some rest.  I hope you sleep well and wake refreshed.


----------



## California Girl

tinydancer said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no CNN source linked in my post, tinydancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, it's in your link.
> 
> *  While mayor, Wasilla charged rape victims for rape kits
> Sarah Palins hometown required women to pay for their own rape examinations while she was mayor, a practice her police chief fought to keep as late as 2000.
> 
> Former state Rep. Eric Croft, a Democrat, sponsored a state law requiring cities to provide th examinations free of charge to victims. He said the only ongoing resistance he met was from Wasilla, where Palin was mayor from 1996 to 2002. It was one of those things everyone could agree on except Wasilla, Croft said. We couldnt convince the chief of police to stop charging them.
> 
> Alaskas Legislature in 2000 banned the practice of charging women for rape exam kits -- which experts said could cost up to $1,000. Some supporters of Palin say they believe she had no knowledge of the practice. But critics call it outrageous and question Palins commitment to helping women who are the victims of violence.
> 
> Alaska has the worst record of any state in rape. The rape rate in Alaska is 2.5 times the national average.
> 
> 
> Source: Jessica Yellin on CNN.com Sep 22, 2008 *
> 
> whoopsies. I'm tired. Apologies.
> 
> Go to this section in the link you gave me.
> 
> *  Use my daughter Bristol as a teaching tool for others. (Oct 2008)
> * Constitution does offer an inherent right to privacy. (Oct 2008)
> * Abortion should be states issue, not federal mandate. (Oct 2008)
> * While mayor, Wasilla charged rape victims for rape kits. (Sep 2008)******************
> * Rejected sympathy for Downs Syndrome son, as gift from God. (Aug 2008)
> * Opposes embryonic stem cell research. (Aug 2008)
> * Every baby is created with a future and potential. (Aug 2008)
> * Safe Haven bill: allow surrendering newborns without penalty. (Feb 2008)
> * Adoption is best plan for permanency for foster care kids. (Oct 2007)
> * Pro-life. (Nov 2006)
> * Choose life, even if her own daughter were raped. (Nov 2006)
> * If Roe v. Wade got overturned, let people decide whats next. (Oct 2006)
> * Opposes use of public funds for abortions. (Oct 2006)
> * Pro-contraception, pro-woman, pro-life. (Aug 2006)
> * Only exception for abortion is if mothers life would end. (Jul 2006)
> 
> When you click on the one I put the stars beside it takes you to the CNN idiotic report with no proof. And BTW I hate the media when they do this to anyone.
> 
> Latest trick these days is to pick up a rumour off a blog site and then the MSM can report what the blogger says with impunity.
> 
> Absence of malice and the jerks can get away with a screaming headline and bury the retraction days later after the damage is done.
> 
> And I'm truly non partisan in my hatred of the media for pulling this shit on people.
Click to expand...


Your point about picking up rumors from blogs is well made. I see this happening more and more.... a lie repeated becomes truth... except that it doesn't, it was, is and always will be, a lie... but people will point to MSM as validation of that lie. Which is why it is pretty meaningless to validate with the MSM.


----------



## Montrovant

Well, this thread is full of ridiculousness 

Boycotting the companies that sponsor the show is ridiculous.  Anyone is free to do it if they want to, but not only do I not see it doing any good, I don't think sponsoring the show is in any way a show of support for Palin, her politics or any ambitions she has.  It's about money IMO.

That said, claiming Madeline is trying to curtail anyone's rights, prevent anyone's free expression, using 'Stalinist' tactics, etc. is equally ridiculous.  However foolish, worthless, or just plain stupid her actions may be, they aren't infringing on anyone's rights.  If she boycotted the sponsors of a show she simply found badly made, I doubt anyone would care enough to fill up a thread like this with complaints about Madeline's suppression of speech or whatever other silly claims have been made here.  She is free to buy or not buy whatever products she chooses, she is free to email or call any companies she wants to voice her complaints, and they are free to continue to sponsor the show whether she likes it or not.  Personally, I'd be happy if the sponsors of all reality shows were boycotted   Then perhaps we wouldn't have so damn many of them using up time that might be filled with actual quality programs! 

So, boycott away, Maddy!  It's not going to change anything and I think your reasoning is flawed, but it's your dime and your time.  And those of you trying to make it seem that Maddy's actions are curtailing your rights, feel free to keep going with that, but you are wrong.

P.S. - I didn't bother reading the entire thread, did anyone get around to blaming Bush?


----------



## Madeline

Why thankies, Montrovant!  I applaud your excellent analysis.

No one has blamed Bush for anything yet on this thread.....would you like to go first?


----------



## GWV5903

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


You couldn't make it any clearer why you are a retired lawyer.....

I will thank God from this day forward that you are/should.....


----------



## Madeline

Am I supposed to infer some sort of point from your post, GWV5903?


----------



## newpolitics

Liability said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could just choose not to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no.  That would never do.  Libs must impose their taste and determinations on the rest of us!  It's in the rules.
Click to expand...


right, because right wing Christians don't want to censor anything that has 'sex and violence' and could possibily lead their precious stupid children into tempation, and expose the fact that they don't know how to parent their children? Please, most of the censorship comes from the 'traditionalist' viewpoints of the conservative party who are trying to take us back to the 1950's culture of 'everything is perfect' (on appearance). They decry Hollywood completely, so a comment like this is completely hypocritical.


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Why I Despise Sarah Palin (List Is Not Exhaustive) In No Special Order Of Importance.....
> 
> *  She wants to recriminalize abortion.  Palin would outlaw abortion even in cases of rape and incest; she's as extreme as it is possible to be.
> 
> *  She opposes stem cell research.
> 
> *  During her term of office as Mayor of Wasilla, she had the police charge rape victims to collect and process rape kits.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  She is opposed to same-sex marriage.
> 
> *  Opposes any private company or the government offering benefits to employees' partners in same sex domestic partnerships.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Vindictive and unethical.  "Troopergate" concerned Palin's termination of Alaska's Public Safety Director for refusing to fire her brother-in-law, Trooper Mike Wooten.
> 
> What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME
> 
> *  Cannot fulfill any commitment.  Walked off as Governor of Alaska twice; temporarialy when picked as McCain's running mate and permanently when ethics complaints arising from her Veep run appeared likely to be successful.
> 
> *  Wants creationism taught in public schools (as an alternative to evolution).
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Sued the federal EPA to evade the Endangered Species Act.
> 
> *  Wants energy independence through "more coal, more oil, more gas and more nukes" rather than through any form of conservation.
> 
> *  "Drill, baby, drill".
> 
> *  Rejects global warming as man-made.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposed protection of salmon from mining contamination.
> 
> *  Sued federal government to take polar bears off the endangered species list.
> 
> *  Supports killing wolves from helicopters and planes.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposes "explicit" sex education in public schools.
> 
> *  Criticized conflicts of interest in others (voting on matters of concern to a campaign donor) but did the very same thing herself.
> 
> *  Created dissent bordering on paralysis in every government office she has ever held.
> 
> *  Supports ending DC's 32 year old ban on handguns.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Lied about Obamacare providing for "death panels".
> 
> Politico equates Palin's "Death Panel" lie with saying Bush misled public about Iraq | Media Matters for America
> 
> *  Wants to bring back the McCarthy era "loyalty oath".
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues



One question, Madeline, why on earth do you think fifth graders should be taught "explicit" sex education?  

Make it two... are you really for showing porn in the fifth grade classroom?

Immie


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?
> 
> (And much of your list is nonsense.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were several items pertaining to the environment, boedicca.  The Infidel asked me why I despise her, and I replied.  Nobody has to agree with me, but IMO these items are hardly "nonsense".
Click to expand...


One of the reasons you despise Palin is because she opposes same sex marriage, a position both John McCain and Barack Obama hold.  Are we to assume you didn't vote for either candidate?


----------



## Madeline

Immanuel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I Despise Sarah Palin (List Is Not Exhaustive) In No Special Order Of Importance.....
> 
> *  She wants to recriminalize abortion.  Palin would outlaw abortion even in cases of rape and incest; she's as extreme as it is possible to be.
> 
> *  She opposes stem cell research.
> 
> *  During her term of office as Mayor of Wasilla, she had the police charge rape victims to collect and process rape kits.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  She is opposed to same-sex marriage.
> 
> *  Opposes any private company or the government offering benefits to employees' partners in same sex domestic partnerships.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Vindictive and unethical.  "Troopergate" concerned Palin's termination of Alaska's Public Safety Director for refusing to fire her brother-in-law, Trooper Mike Wooten.
> 
> What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME
> 
> *  Cannot fulfill any commitment.  Walked off as Governor of Alaska twice; temporarialy when picked as McCain's running mate and permanently when ethics complaints arising from her Veep run appeared likely to be successful.
> 
> *  Wants creationism taught in public schools (as an alternative to evolution).
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Sued the federal EPA to evade the Endangered Species Act.
> 
> *  Wants energy independence through "more coal, more oil, more gas and more nukes" rather than through any form of conservation.
> 
> *  "Drill, baby, drill".
> 
> *  Rejects global warming as man-made.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposed protection of salmon from mining contamination.
> 
> *  Sued federal government to take polar bears off the endangered species list.
> 
> *  Supports killing wolves from helicopters and planes.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposes "explicit" sex education in public schools.
> 
> *  Criticized conflicts of interest in others (voting on matters of concern to a campaign donor) but did the very same thing herself.
> 
> *  Created dissent bordering on paralysis in every government office she has ever held.
> 
> *  Supports ending DC's 32 year old ban on handguns.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Lied about Obamacare providing for "death panels".
> 
> Politico equates Palin's "Death Panel" lie with saying Bush misled public about Iraq | Media Matters for America
> 
> *  Wants to bring back the McCarthy era "loyalty oath".
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, Madeline, why on earth do you think fifth graders should be taught "explicit" sex education?
> 
> Make it two... are you really for showing porn in the fifth grade classroom?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Well, for starters I am not sure when sex ed should commence but there is far too much sexual activity in middle school these days to wait much longer, Immie.  I dun see why the cirriculum cannot be geared towards the age -- I'd teach different things to different ages.  I oppose spending money on "abstinence education".  Abstinence is a *value*  that should be taught at home and spending money to *not teach*  sex ed strikes me as bizzare-o.

We know, scientifically, that children do not become sexually active *merely*  because they have reliable sex information.  We know they get pregnant or ill from practices they falsely believe are safe when such information is withheld.  We know not every parent is equipped to explain the birds and the bees, and that each child in your family must live in a society that will be full of sexual ignoramuses unless the subject is taught in school.

We pay a heavy price for our squeamishness about allowing children to know how their bodies work, sexually.  I think that's avoidable suffering all of us would be better off giving a miss.

I see no reason whatsoever to be screening porn flicks in schools, and I dun consider most porn to have any educational value whatsoever.  This comment of yours made zero sense, unless you think every depiction of sex organs is inherently pornographic -- a problem I cannot aid you with.


----------



## Madeline

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does any of that have to do with her outdoor activities and family life in Alaska?
> 
> (And much of your list is nonsense.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were several items pertaining to the environment, boedicca.  The Infidel asked me why I despise her, and I replied.  Nobody has to agree with me, but IMO these items are hardly "nonsense".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons you despise Palin is because she opposes same sex marriage, a position both John McCain and Barack Obama hold.  Are we to assume you didn't vote for either candidate?
Click to expand...


I voted for Obama.  I chose the best of some bad options on this issue....but neither McCain nor Obama has promised to misuse the office of POTUS to frustrate the rights of GLBT people.  BTW, I have repeatedly trashed Obama since he took office for failing to keep his promises to GLBT voters.

I consider Palin a grave threat to the well-being of such people, who are my fellow Americans, and it is just one of dozens of examples where she finds fault, discards an entire group and then appeals to those who remain as "real Americans".  This tactic is evil, IMO.


----------



## Si modo

Good gawd!  She is STILL going on about this?!!???



If only Madeline was as hot and personable as Palin, then we could all be spared Madeline's drama.


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I Despise Sarah Palin (List Is Not Exhaustive) In No Special Order Of Importance.....
> 
> *  She wants to recriminalize abortion.  Palin would outlaw abortion even in cases of rape and incest; she's as extreme as it is possible to be.
> 
> *  She opposes stem cell research.
> 
> *  During her term of office as Mayor of Wasilla, she had the police charge rape victims to collect and process rape kits.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  She is opposed to same-sex marriage.
> 
> *  Opposes any private company or the government offering benefits to employees' partners in same sex domestic partnerships.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Vindictive and unethical.  "Troopergate" concerned Palin's termination of Alaska's Public Safety Director for refusing to fire her brother-in-law, Trooper Mike Wooten.
> 
> What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME
> 
> *  Cannot fulfill any commitment.  Walked off as Governor of Alaska twice; temporarialy when picked as McCain's running mate and permanently when ethics complaints arising from her Veep run appeared likely to be successful.
> 
> *  Wants creationism taught in public schools (as an alternative to evolution).
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Sued the federal EPA to evade the Endangered Species Act.
> 
> *  Wants energy independence through "more coal, more oil, more gas and more nukes" rather than through any form of conservation.
> 
> *  "Drill, baby, drill".
> 
> *  Rejects global warming as man-made.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposed protection of salmon from mining contamination.
> 
> *  Sued federal government to take polar bears off the endangered species list.
> 
> *  Supports killing wolves from helicopters and planes.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Opposes "explicit" sex education in public schools.
> 
> *  Criticized conflicts of interest in others (voting on matters of concern to a campaign donor) but did the very same thing herself.
> 
> *  Created dissent bordering on paralysis in every government office she has ever held.
> 
> *  Supports ending DC's 32 year old ban on handguns.
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> *  Lied about Obamacare providing for "death panels".
> 
> Politico equates Palin's "Death Panel" lie with saying Bush misled public about Iraq | Media Matters for America
> 
> *  Wants to bring back the McCarthy era "loyalty oath".
> 
> Sarah Palin on the Issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, Madeline, why on earth do you think fifth graders should be taught "explicit" sex education?
> 
> Make it two... are you really for showing porn in the fifth grade classroom?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for starters I am not sure when sex ed should commence but there is far too much sexual activity in middle school these days to wait much longer, Immie.  I dun see why the cirriculum cannot be geared towards the age -- I'd teach different things to different ages.  I oppose spending money on "abstinence education".  Abstinence is a *value*  that should be taught at home and spending money to *not teach*  sex ed strikes me as bizzare-o.
> 
> We know, scientifically, that children do not become sexually active *merely*  because they have reliable sex information.  We know they get pregnant or ill from practices they falsely believe are safe when such information is withheld.  We know not every parent is equipped to explain the birds and the bees, and that each child in your family must live in a society that will be full of sexual ignoramuses unless the subject is taught in school.
> 
> We pay a heavy price for our squeamishness about allowing children to know how their bodies work, sexually.  I think that's avoidable suffering all of us would be better off giving a miss.
> 
> I see no reason whatsoever to be screening porn flicks in schools, and I dun consider most porn to have any educational value whatsoever.  This comment of yours made zero sense, unless you think every depiction of sex organs is inherently pornographic -- a problem I cannot aid you with.
Click to expand...


Your first post on this indicates that you don't like Sarah Palin because she opposes "explicit" sex education.  Explicit sex mean porn.  That seems to say to me that you support showing children porn in school.

I find it disturbing when any intelligent adult, and I do believe you are intelligent, says they are opposed to teaching abstinence to children.  I do not believe in "abstinence only" sex education, but I believe we should be teaching our children that there is not a damned thing wrong with waiting to have sex.  Not a damned thing at all.

Why on earth do you oppose teaching kids that it is okay to wait?

Immie


----------



## Wicked Jester

I've known a couple o' crazy old bats in my time....One of 'em was Miss Kreglo. She lived up the street from my elementary school. She would save rotten oranges off her tree and throw 'em at the school kids when they walked by in front of her house on what she claimed was "MY FUCKIN' SIDEWALK YOU LITTLE BASTARDS!!....The COPS used to drag her ass out of her house on a regular basis and take her for the ol' 72 hour psyche hold.

I always wondered what happened to Miss Kreglo....I think I now know.


----------



## rikules

boedicca said:


> I particularly enjoy seeing Google and Crayola on the list.
> 
> GOOG is truly EVUL, but who amongst us suspected the truly diabolical agenda of the seductive Crayola Crayon?



palin is as qualified to be president of the U.S. as my pet gerbil

if conservatives are as rational and intelligent as they claim why do they support palin for pres instead of colin powell, or john mccain, 2 people who are far more qualified than palin....??

I have a feeling that conservative support for palin is proportional to liberal contempt for her


----------



## Sheldon

rikules said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly enjoy seeing Google and Crayola on the list.
> 
> GOOG is truly EVUL, but who amongst us suspected the truly diabolical agenda of the seductive Crayola Crayon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palin is as qualified to be president of the U.S. as my pet gerbil
> 
> if conservatives are as rational and intelligent as they claim why do they support palin for pres instead of colin powell, or john mccain, 2 people who are far more qualified than palin....??
> 
> I have a feeling that conservative support for palin is proportional to liberal contempt for her
Click to expand...



Just to be fair, I see way way more self-proclaimed conservatives on here say she'd be a terrible President than those who support her run for that office. I think her popularity and influence in public discourse is over-inflated by the media.


----------



## Madeline

> Immie wrote:
> 
> Your first post on this indicates that you don't like Sarah Palin because she opposes "explicit" sex education. Explicit sex mean porn. That seems to say to me that you support showing children porn in school.
> 
> I find it disturbing when any intelligent adult, and I do believe you are intelligent, says they are opposed to teaching abstinence to children. I do not believe in "abstinence only" sex education, but I believe we should be teaching our children that there is not a damned thing wrong with waiting to have sex. Not a damned thing at all.
> 
> Why on earth do you oppose teaching kids that it is okay to wait?
> 
> Immie



Immie, I want public schools to teach kids the "plumbing", the risks of sexual behavior and how to avoid or manage them.  IMO, the values that will shape a child's sexual conduct into adulthood are better left to parents to teach.  This is partially due to the paucity of time anyone can bear for the topic to be under discussion and partially due to the reluctance I have for schools to replace parents in such a sensitive area.

IMO, middle school kids are too diverse in their experience and maturity for a meaningful discussion of sexual values to benefit them all.  I'd prolly not advocate for such a class until college, although if a HS wanted to offer one as an elective in addition to sex ed I would not agitate against it.

For example, a deadly form of throat cancer caused by or related to the HPA virus has been occurring at steeply rising rates among middle school children, who falsely believe oral sex carries no health risks.  Teen pregnancy rates continue to climb, as do new HIV infections for this age group.  I want the children in my community to have solid, scientifically reliable, up to date information so they can protect themselves and one another.

I dun want to divert 30 minutes or 30 classes that might could save lives onto a discussion about the positive effects adult virginity can have -- especially when the schoolroom audience is not even clear on how virginity can be lost, and what other sexual behaviors may also cause harm.

Thankies for the compliment on my brains.  I think you have wits as well, Immie.


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Immie wrote:
> 
> Your first post on this indicates that you don't like Sarah Palin because she opposes "explicit" sex education. Explicit sex mean porn. That seems to say to me that you support showing children porn in school.
> 
> I find it disturbing when any intelligent adult, and I do believe you are intelligent, says they are opposed to teaching abstinence to children. I do not believe in "abstinence only" sex education, but I believe we should be teaching our children that there is not a damned thing wrong with waiting to have sex. Not a damned thing at all.
> 
> Why on earth do you oppose teaching kids that it is okay to wait?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immie, I want public schools to teach kids the "plumbing", the risks of sexual behavior and how to avoid or manage them.  IMO, the values that will shape a child's sexual conduct into adulthood are better left to parents to teach.  This is partially due to the paucity of time anyone can bear for the topic to be under discussion and partially due to the reluctance I have for schools to replace parents in such a sensitive area.
> 
> IMO, middle school kids are too diverse in their experience and maturity for a meaningful discussion of sexual values to benefit them all.  I'd prolly not advocate for such a class until college, although if a HS wanted to offer one as an elective in addition to sex ed I would not agitate against it.
> 
> For example, a deadly form of throat cancer caused by or related to the HPA virus has been occurring at steeply rising rates among middle school children, who falsely believe oral sex carries no health risks.  Teen pregnancy rates continue to climb, as do new HIV infections for this age group.  I want the children in my community to have solid, scientifically reliable, up to date information so they can protect themselves and one another.
> 
> I dun want to divert 30 minutes or 30 classes that might could save lives onto a discussion about the positive effects adult virginity can have -- especially when the schoolroom audience is not even clear on how virginity can be lost, and what other sexual behaviors may also cause harm.
> 
> Thankies for the compliment on my brains.  I think you have wits as well, Immie.
Click to expand...


If I remember correctly, "Sex Education" classes in my school district was in fifth and sixth grade.  We needed our parent's permission to attend the classes.  Those classes taught the "plumbing", what happens during puberty and the issues of STD's.  I've got no problem with sex education being taught like that and if that is what liberals refer to when they say "explicit" sex education, then I am okay with it.

However, (I realize you took that stuff from links) explicit to me means porn and I don't believe a public school should be showing porn.  I highly doubt you this they should either.  When liberals talk about sex education, they indicate that they want the full shabang taught and what is frustrating to me is that they seem to say that they don't even want the word abstinence on school grounds let alone in a sex ed class.

And quite frankly, teaching kids abstinence can save lives.  It is a fallacy promoted by PP that says that kids can't wait until marriage.  And I believe, that fallacy only increases the number of kids that don't wait.

Immie


----------



## Madeline

Immie, I suspect you and I want the same things for our children and merely disagree somewhat as to how to get them.  Let me refresh your recollection, though.  This is a thread urging people to oppose Palin's appearance on TLC.  When's the last time you can recollect *anyone*  running for Veep on a platform that included opposing sex ed in public schools?  I'm gonna say "never" as I am fairly confident it has not happened before.

Palin is a dangerous wingnut who is a very appealing to the Religious Right and others who yearn for the US of the 1950's.  Electing her would be treasonous and that's why I'm active in opposing her as a politician.

As for what exactly a middle school sex ed course should include, we can continue to debate it but in my whole life, I have never heard anyone suggest that porn flicks should be included.  I rather doubt you have either....it makes zero sense to me that anyone would wish to, so can we drop this flutter?


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Immie, I suspect you and I want the same things for our children and merely disagree somewhat as to how to get them.  Let me refresh your recollection, though.  This is a thread urging people to oppose Palin's appearance on TLC.  When's the last time you can recollect *anyone*  running for Veep on a platform that included opposing sex ed in public schools?  I'm gonna say "never" as I am fairly confident it has not happened before.
> 
> Palin is a dangerous wingnut who is a very appealing to the Religious Right and others who yearn for the US of the 1950's.  Electing her would be treasonous and that's why I'm active in opposing her as a politician.
> 
> As for what exactly a middle school sex ed course should include, we can continue to debate it but in my whole life, I have never heard anyone suggest that porn flicks should be included.  I rather doubt you have either....it makes zero sense to me that anyone would wish to, so can we drop this flutter?



We can drop it when you edit your post to remove "explicit".    Remember, you said it, not me.  

I am not a Palin fan.  In fact, she had the same affect on me as President Obama did.  At first, I really liked them both, then as time went on and I heard more from both of them, I began to dislike them both.  I seem to dislike politicians that think their shit doesn't stink but even the flowers of their opponents smell like rotting corpses.  Thus, I can't stand Palin, Obama, Pelosi, McCain, Boxer, Feinstein, Reid, Kerry, Cheney and the list goes on. I left President Bush off that list because he just seemed to be too naive and led around by others to actually earn a spot on that list.

Immie


----------



## The Infidel

What a hoot.... I see someone still has sand in their 



Nevermind....

Im outta here


----------



## Madeline

Immanuel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie, I suspect you and I want the same things for our children and merely disagree somewhat as to how to get them.  Let me refresh your recollection, though.  This is a thread urging people to oppose Palin's appearance on TLC.  When's the last time you can recollect *anyone*  running for Veep on a platform that included opposing sex ed in public schools?  I'm gonna say "never" as I am fairly confident it has not happened before.
> 
> Palin is a dangerous wingnut who is a very appealing to the Religious Right and others who yearn for the US of the 1950's.  Electing her would be treasonous and that's why I'm active in opposing her as a politician.
> 
> As for what exactly a middle school sex ed course should include, we can continue to debate it but in my whole life, I have never heard anyone suggest that porn flicks should be included.  I rather doubt you have either....it makes zero sense to me that anyone would wish to, so can we drop this flutter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can drop it when you edit your post to remove "explicit".    Remember, you said it, not me.
> 
> I am not a Palin fan.  In fact, she had the same affect on me as President Obama did.  At first, I really liked them both, then as time went on and I heard more from both of them, I began to dislike them both.  I seem to dislike politicians that think their shit doesn't stink but even the flowers of their opponents smell like rotting corpses.  Thus, I can't stand Palin, Obama, Pelosi, McCain, Boxer, Feinstein, Reid, Kerry, Cheney and the list goes on. I left President Bush off that list because he just seemed to be too naive and led around by others to actually earn a spot on that list.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


"Explicit" as in "part A goes in slot B" or "putting part A in slot B may cause pregnancy or STIs".  *Not*  "explicit" as in "XXX rated".  It would not even be necessary to qualify sex ed with an adjective of any kind if we did not have BS artists claiming that "teaching abstinence" was a *substitute*  for sex ed, Immie.  What a ginormous waste of time and money; it's like "teaching" how to avoid the flu by suggesting we all move to Unabomber cabins but never mentioning what a virus is.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie, I suspect you and I want the same things for our children and merely disagree somewhat as to how to get them.  Let me refresh your recollection, though.  This is a thread urging people to oppose Palin's appearance on TLC.  When's the last time you can recollect *anyone*  running for Veep on a platform that included opposing sex ed in public schools?  I'm gonna say "never" as I am fairly confident it has not happened before.
> 
> Palin is a dangerous wingnut who is a very appealing to the Religious Right and others who yearn for the US of the 1950's.  Electing her would be treasonous and that's why I'm active in opposing her as a politician.
> 
> As for what exactly a middle school sex ed course should include, we can continue to debate it but in my whole life, I have never heard anyone suggest that porn flicks should be included.  I rather doubt you have either....it makes zero sense to me that anyone would wish to, so can we drop this flutter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can drop it when you edit your post to remove "explicit".    Remember, you said it, not me.
> 
> I am not a Palin fan.  In fact, she had the same affect on me as President Obama did.  At first, I really liked them both, then as time went on and I heard more from both of them, I began to dislike them both.  I seem to dislike politicians that think their shit doesn't stink but even the flowers of their opponents smell like rotting corpses.  Thus, I can't stand Palin, Obama, Pelosi, McCain, Boxer, Feinstein, Reid, Kerry, Cheney and the list goes on. I left President Bush off that list because he just seemed to be too naive and led around by others to actually earn a spot on that list.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Explicit" as in "part A goes in slot B" or "putting part A in slot B may cause pregnancy or STIs".  *Not*  "explicit" as in "XXX rated".  It would not even be necessary to qualify sex ed with an adjective of any kind if we did not have BS artists claiming that "teaching abstinence" was a *substitute*  for sex ed, Immie.  What a ginormous waste of time and money; it's like "teaching" how to avoid the flu by suggesting we all move to Unabomber cabins but never mentioning what a virus is.
Click to expand...

Going by your reasoning, one could also surmise that "Putting part A in slot B" or "putting part A in slot B may cause pregnancy  or STI's", is fully tought in basic biology in 7th grade......So, maybe it's "sex ed" that is a big waste o' money.


----------



## GWV5903

Madeline said:


> Am I supposed to infer some sort of point from your post, GWV5903?


----------



## Madeline

GWV5903 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to infer some sort of point from your post, GWV5903?
Click to expand...


Use your words, GWV5903.  I'm not doing Vulcan mind-melds here.


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie, I suspect you and I want the same things for our children and merely disagree somewhat as to how to get them.  Let me refresh your recollection, though.  This is a thread urging people to oppose Palin's appearance on TLC.  When's the last time you can recollect *anyone*  running for Veep on a platform that included opposing sex ed in public schools?  I'm gonna say "never" as I am fairly confident it has not happened before.
> 
> Palin is a dangerous wingnut who is a very appealing to the Religious Right and others who yearn for the US of the 1950's.  Electing her would be treasonous and that's why I'm active in opposing her as a politician.
> 
> As for what exactly a middle school sex ed course should include, we can continue to debate it but in my whole life, I have never heard anyone suggest that porn flicks should be included.  I rather doubt you have either....it makes zero sense to me that anyone would wish to, so can we drop this flutter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can drop it when you edit your post to remove "explicit".    Remember, you said it, not me.
> 
> I am not a Palin fan.  In fact, she had the same affect on me as President Obama did.  At first, I really liked them both, then as time went on and I heard more from both of them, I began to dislike them both.  I seem to dislike politicians that think their shit doesn't stink but even the flowers of their opponents smell like rotting corpses.  Thus, I can't stand Palin, Obama, Pelosi, McCain, Boxer, Feinstein, Reid, Kerry, Cheney and the list goes on. I left President Bush off that list because he just seemed to be too naive and led around by others to actually earn a spot on that list.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Explicit" as in "part A goes in slot B" or "putting part A in slot B may cause pregnancy or STIs".  *Not*  "explicit" as in "XXX rated".  It would not even be necessary to qualify sex ed with an adjective of any kind if we did not have BS artists claiming that "teaching abstinence" was a *substitute*  for sex ed, Immie.  What a ginormous waste of time and money; it's like "teaching" how to avoid the flu by suggesting we all move to Unabomber cabins but never mentioning what a virus is.
Click to expand...


The only people I know of that discuss substituting teaching abstinence for sex ed as I described earlier, are Planned Parenthood and other liberals who accuse conservatives of doing just that.  I honestly cannot recall having read anyone promoting abstinence only sex ed.  The only places I have seen the term, that I can recall, is on Planned Parenthood's site where they accuse the right of wanting to teach abstinence only and quite frankly, that tells me that the liars are Planned Parenthood.

I suppose you might find a far right organization, maybe Pat Robertson's _700 Club_ or maybe even _Focus on the Family_, which I used to really enjoy until they went from being a Christian Organization to being a Political Organization,  that promotes it, but I don't know of any people, none in my Christian circles, who actually believe abstinence only education works or who support it.  That does not mean that I do not believe that we should not be teaching that abstinence is not only acceptable, but preferred and can be obtained.

Earlier you said something about not teaching kids values in school.  We teach kids values in school all the time, the threads on the kid who rides to school with a flag behind his bike every day is about the school trying to teach kids certain values i.e. political correctness. 

It seems to me that all of us are fine with the school teaching values as long as it is our values that the school teaches.  Stray to far from my values and look out!  I know I am guilty of that and I suspect that anyone who is honest with themselves will see it in themselves as well.

Immie


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the executives at Ilovealpacas.com are already hearded together in a Damage Control Meeting


----------



## Madeline

Personally, I view sex ed in public schools as 100% a Public Health issue, *period*.  Values are the province of the parents; hard data on how people get pregnant or sick is the school's.

BTW, Palin was/is a candidate for national office who opposes "explicit" sex ed and supports no sex ed or, if there must be some, "abstinence only".  *This*  is a program she would carry to the White House -- stamping out sex ed in American public schools.  Imagine the misery that would cause if she succeeded.

Getting a sense of why I find her dangerous yet, Immie?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the executives at Ilovealpacas.com are already hearded together in a Damage Control Meeting
Click to expand...


There is a point to this post, Samson?  May I have a hint as to what that might could be?


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> Personally, I view sex ed in public schools as 100% a Public Health issue, *period*.  Values are the province of the parents; hard data on how people get pregnant or sick is the school's.
> 
> BTW, Palin was/is a candidate for national office who opposes "explicit" sex ed and supports no sex ed or, if there must be some, "abstinence only".  *This*  is a program she would carry to the White House -- stamping out sex ed in American public schools.  Imagine the misery that would cause if she succeeded.
> 
> Getting a sense of why I find her dangerous yet, Immie?



No, because I doubt those are her beliefs.  Maybe those are the words assigned to her by her enemies, but I doubt that is what she promotes.

She's dangerous, but not for that reason.

Values are the province of the parents?  Then possibly you think that the schools should not be running their anti-bullying campaigns after all, it is a value that we teach our kids that they should not bully other kids.  Perhaps you don't think that the schools should be teaching tolerance of GLBT students?  After all, tolerance is a value.  I could go on and on with more examples if I needed to.  And for the record, I think that schools should be teaching those values.

Immie


----------



## Madeline

We did it!



> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, were adamant that we dont take positions on content or politics, as its not our role in the community. Weve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming thats honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, youd be more understanding that its not our place to select programming for the most part. Its the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I dont think the program fits with our brand more generally and isnt typical of TLC. I hope that youre able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com



Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.


----------



## Madeline

Immanuel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I view sex ed in public schools as 100% a Public Health issue, *period*.  Values are the province of the parents; hard data on how people get pregnant or sick is the school's.
> 
> BTW, Palin was/is a candidate for national office who opposes "explicit" sex ed and supports no sex ed or, if there must be some, "abstinence only".  *This*  is a program she would carry to the White House -- stamping out sex ed in American public schools.  Imagine the misery that would cause if she succeeded.
> 
> Getting a sense of why I find her dangerous yet, Immie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because I doubt those are her beliefs.  Maybe those are the words assigned to her by her enemies, but I doubt that is what she promotes.
> 
> She's dangerous, but not for that reason.
> 
> Values are the province of the parents?  Then possibly you think that the schools should not be running their anti-bullying campaigns after all, it is a value that we teach our kids that they should not bully other kids.  Perhaps you don't think that the schools should be teaching tolerance of GLBT students?  After all, tolerance is a value.  I could go on and on with more examples if I needed to.  And for the record, I think that schools should be teaching those values.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I did not mean to be unclear, Immie.  Where sexual behavior is concerned, my opinion is values should be taught at home.  Not so with the sort of collegiate behavior that every school has to demand just so all students feel safe there...so in my view, bullying and tolerance are somewhat different matters.


----------



## blu

boedicca said:


> I particularly enjoy seeing Google and Crayola on the list.
> 
> GOOG is truly EVUL, but who amongst us suspected the truly diabolical agenda of the seductive Crayola Crayon?



don't you know crayons have mind altering agents that soak into skin?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder whether or not Mad would consider blackmail and censorship to be the only alternatives to "apathy" if the "evil" one was fighting happened to be abortion, or feminism, or any of a host of leftist causes she supports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.
> 
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's running as a dem?.......Well fuck me!.....Ya' learn somethin' new everyday up here.
> 
> What you oppose, Madeline, and it's all too clear, is Palin's right to have a TV show if she so pleases........What you oppose, is TLC'S right to air her program.......What you oppose is a sponsors right to sponsor on TLC.
> 
> What you are, is a coward who will do whatever she can to try and squash basic rights.
> 
> And we're supposed to believe you're a CONSERVATIVE?
> 
> Pffffffffffft!.......Yeah right!
Click to expand...


Mad doesn't claim to be a conservative.  She claims to be a Republican, as though that matters to anyone except partisan douchebags.  After all, how long was Lincoln Chafee a Republican?  Or Jim Jeffords?  Or Arlen Specter?  And as I've pointed out before, Olympia Snowe still is a Republican.  So everyone who isn't an ignorant party butt-licker can see just how meaningless claiming a party affiliation is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support Maddy's right to boycott any company she wishes.  It's her right to choose.
> 
> I just wish she equally respected the rights of other to continue to do business with companies and to watch programs she doesn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do, boedicca.  Anyone, with any POV, is as free to use the data I have posted as I am.  I think activism of almost any type is good for the nation....feel free to agitate as you see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, tell us Madeline. How is Palin's show negatively affecting YOU?
Click to expand...


Didn't you get that from her previous posts?  Palin is out there, arrogantly espousing opinions that Mad and other leftists have VERY CLEARLY told her are not acceptable, and PEOPLE CAN ACTUALLY HEAR THEM.  Worse, she has the nerve to think she has a right to run for President, despite refusing to knuckle under to the beliefs that feminists have decreed are required for anyone bearing a vagina.  It's like she has the idea that women are allowed to think for themselves - in public, no less - or something.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would not have an issue with Madeline, which you have and everyone knows through your trashy behavior in every thread she participates in, you would not have given me an negative reputation for that post I wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is Mad paying this walking dildo to follow her around with his lips Superglued to her ass?
> 
> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ekrem is effusive with his praise, Cecilie, but that's only because I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.  It is not sexual; he knows my age perfectly well, as does anyone who glances at my profile.
> 
> Kindly lay off him unless you are willing to also tag those who follow behind me just to insult me.
Click to expand...


Gosh, I'm just about as interested in your defense of your butt-licker as I am in his licking of your butt.  And I'm just about as likely to accept your orders to silence myself as Sarah Palin is.  I guess you're just going to have to deal with the fact that some women have left your plantation and aren't going back.  Too bad.  Go whine to NOW and see if they'd like to revoke my license to have ovaries.

Just so we're clear on how much your little order means, this is me "laying off" Ekrem:  he's a worthless, ass-kissing little putz who is revolting everyone with the way he slavishly sniffs around your skirts, and you two should take your little romance somewhere where the rest of us don't have to have our time wasted by it.

Would you like to give me another order and see how well it works out?


----------



## CMike

The nerve of some women to go against the far extremist radical left wing agenda. They need to be squashed.

Sick fuckers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> My conduct is "perfectly legal and moral" as well.  I have not engaged in any crime, much less blackmail, and I have called for no government action, ergo, there is no risk of censorship.  *I find Palin to represent virtually all that is wrong with this country and I expect her to be a candidate in my party's presidential primary so I oppose her.*
> I especially oppose her appearance on a nature show which is a thinly-disguised informercial.
> 
> You can keep on whining, Cecilie, or you can do what I did and take some action apart from posting on USMB.  I dun care, especially, but I see no value in believing we are impotent to help create the change we want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry, but the Republican party does'nt need your kind of politics.
> 
> If you truly hate her this much...
> 
> i.e. *\/ \/ \/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sick representation of her, and I am disappointed.
> 
> There is no way she is the devil that pic depicts!
> 
> Hell... I dont even hate Obama that much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate what she stands for, The Infidel.  Sexual repression, recriminalizing abortion, glorifying stupidity, worshipping Big Business, blaming the poor for their suffering, pointless divisiveness, avoiding personal responsibility, banging on the Bible, racism, Islamophobia, etc.
> 
> I look at Palin and see the Jimmy Swaggert of the 21st Century, except Swaggart never wanted to be POTUS.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.  

Hey, Mad.  I have an idea.  Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square?  It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.

Hypocrite.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Personally, I view sex ed in public schools as 100% a Public Health issue, *period*.  Values are the province of the parents; hard data on how people get pregnant or sick is the school's.
> 
> BTW, Palin was/is a candidate for national office who opposes "explicit" sex ed and supports no sex ed or, if there must be some, "abstinence only".  *This*  is a program she would carry to the White House -- stamping out sex ed in American public schools.  Imagine the misery that would cause if she succeeded.
> 
> Getting a sense of why I find her dangerous yet, Immie?



 No.

Teaching about the morals of sex is up to the parents. It shouldn't be taught in the schools at all.

Schools should teach math, science, reading, and writing, not pushing left wing agendas.

Abstinence works every time it's tried. Condom's don't.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is... I am not a huge Sarah fan, but God... the hatred for her on the left makes me second guess myself. She obviously has something going for her.
> If they hate her that much, I need to rethink my feeling about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her to be rather one note and tedious, and lack any desire whatsoever to watch her program.    It's really easy to avoid her if one wishes.
> 
> Maddy doesn't grok that this hyper-focus on Palin actually feed her public persona and popularity.
Click to expand...


You just don't get it, Boe.  It's not about whether or not Mad can avoid her and whatever she has to say.  Her fingers are so firmly stuck in her ears that she'll never hear anything but the voices in her head, praising her for being such a champion for "women's rights" . . . and for forcing all women to accept those "rights" in silence whether they want them or not.

The problem Mad has her frillies all in a ruffle over is that OTHER PEOPLE might hear what Sarah Palin has to say, and then they might start getting stupid notions about how THEY are allowed to disagree with Mad and the official wisdom from on high.  Worse, if Sarah Palin remains in the limelight, other women might start getting the notion that they're allowed to think for themselves and succeed in American politics without having their noses planted firmly up NOW's ass.

If we start letting women wander away from the philosophical cotton fields, who else might start thinking for themselves? Where will it all end?


----------



## California Girl

My email to Palin's sponsors:

Dear (Insert applicable name)

I am aware that your product, xxxx, is currently being targeted by individuals opposed to your purchase of legitimate advertising space during the TLC show "Sarah Palin's Alaska". I am writing to let you know that, while there may be individuals who seek to silence their political opponents by resorting to such silly tactics, the majority of ordinary Americans do not. 

I hope that your company chooses to ignore this intellectually challenged, albeit vocal, minority and continues to advertise wherever best suits your target market.  

Thank you,

XXXXX


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, boedicca.  Anyone, with any POV, is as free to use the data I have posted as I am.  I think activism of almost any type is good for the nation....feel free to agitate as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell us Madeline. How is Palin's show negatively affecting YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you get that from her previous posts?  Palin is out there, arrogantly espousing opinions that Mad and other leftists have VERY CLEARLY told her are not acceptable, and PEOPLE CAN ACTUALLY HEAR THEM.  Worse, she has the nerve to think she has a right to run for President, despite refusing to knuckle under to the beliefs that feminists have decreed are required for anyone bearing a vagina.  It's like she has the idea that women are allowed to think for themselves - in public, no less - or something.
Click to expand...


This post borders on the trollish, Cecilie.  You can do better, and apparently choose not to.


----------



## glew

I have to tell Madeline that I had no clue about her political leanings...some things she made sense and some things she didn't...I respected her for that...Now I have lost ALL respect for her...she is pulling the ultimate liberal BS...I don't like something, therefore I will get my group together and make sure the people that DO like it, don't have that opportunity...Sounds like that jack wagon, Rockefeller...f'ing liberals...stay out of my enjoyment and I will stay out of your tree hugging, baby killing, U.S. hating TV...Please go back to hole you crawled out of Madeline.


----------



## California Girl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is Mad paying this walking dildo to follow her around with his lips Superglued to her ass?
> 
> Just ask her for a date and stop bothering the rest of us with your juvenile crush, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem is effusive with his praise, Cecilie, but that's only because I am one of a handful of USMB'ers who will stand up against Muslim-bashing and Islamophobia.  It is not sexual; he knows my age perfectly well, as does anyone who glances at my profile.
> 
> Kindly lay off him unless you are willing to also tag those who follow behind me just to insult me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm just about as interested in your defense of your butt-licker as I am in his licking of your butt.  And I'm just about as likely to accept your orders to silence myself as Sarah Palin is.  I guess you're just going to have to deal with the fact that some women have left your plantation and aren't going back.  Too bad.  Go whine to NOW and see if they'd like to revoke my license to have ovaries.
> 
> Just so we're clear on how much your little order means, this is me "laying off" Ekrem:  he's a worthless, ass-kissing little putz who is revolting everyone with the way he slavishly sniffs around your skirts, and you two should take your little romance somewhere where the rest of us don't have to have our time wasted by it.
> 
> Would you like to give me another order and see how well it works out?
Click to expand...


Ekrem kisses Maddie's ass because she kisses the ass of Islam. I don't. I treat Muslims the same way I treat blacks, and hispanics.... and white people.... As individuals. Shocking!


----------



## Madeline

> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.
> 
> Hey, Mad. I have an idea. Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square? It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.
> 
> Hypocrite.



I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  If you disagree with me, fine...but calling me a hypocrite because I am supposedly under some duty to treat that cow with kid gloves because we are both female demeans all women.  

She's mixing it up with the big dogs and if she can't hunt, she should stay on the porch.


----------



## Madeline

glew said:


> I have to tell Madeline that I had no clue about her political leanings...some things she made sense and some things she didn't...I respected her for that...Now I have lost ALL respect for her...she is pulling the ultimate liberal BS...I don't like something, therefore I will get my group together and make sure the people that DO like it, don't have that opportunity...Sounds like that jack wagon, Rockefeller...f'ing liberals...stay out of my enjoyment and I will stay out of your tree hugging, baby killing, U.S. hating TV...Please go back to hole you crawled out of Madeline.



Glew, I am, of course, just despondent that you might no longer like me as I only fell over your nick yesterday for the first time and simply cannot bear to lose our budding friendship.  *Sarcastic tone*

Get a fucking grip -- USMB ain't a popularity contest (at least for me).  It's a forum for the free exchange of ideas. 

If you disapprove of my boycott, then take action of your own.  You have the very same data I used to have an impact and are just as able to work the phones and the email functions as I am.  I am under no obligation to hold my tongue or spend my money merely because I have political objectives that you dun approve of.

That is kinda sorta how democracy works.


----------



## Shadow

Lets see...

Went shopping this week...

Bought a bag full of Gillette razors,Degree deoderant and Dove soap. The wounded warriors program says thank you BTW..

Pledge...check
Walgreens...check
Lowes...check
Target...check
Sunchips...stocked up...check
Disney...check.
Yahoo...check
Google...check
T Mobile...check

I'm sure it won't take me much longer to make it throught your entire list of no no's...


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> That is kinda sorta how democracy works



Then I'm sure you won't mind if we examine Slick Willie Stainmaker's Foundation Donor's List?

Well, looky here.........Saudi Arabia at the top of the list

Wasn't that where all the 9/11 hijacker's were from?

Speaking of a *PARADE OF SHAME!!*


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Went shopping this week...
> 
> Bought a bag full of Gillette razors,Degree deoderant and Dove soap. The wounded warriors program says thank you BTW..
> 
> Pledge...check
> Walgreens...check
> Lowes...check
> Target...check
> Sunchips...stocked up...check
> Disney...check.
> Yahoo...check
> Google...check
> T Mobile...check
> 
> I'm sure it won't take me much longer to make it throught your entire list of no no's...



Shadow, are you suffering the delusion that S. C. Johnson Co. et al. will notice what you bought at the Family Dollar and infer you approve of their sponsorship of Palin's show?  Politcal Action 101...first you threaten (or offer support) by directly contacting the company.

THEN you "vote with your dollars".


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is kinda sorta how democracy works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you won't mind if we examine Slick Willie Stainmaker's Foundation Donor's List?
> 
> Well, looky here.........Saudi Arabia at the top of the list
> 
> Wasn't that where all the 9/11 hijacker's were from?
> 
> Speaking of a *PARADE OF SHAME!!*
Click to expand...


Well, I dun happen to agree that a corporate sponsor of a political infomercial like Palin's show on TLC is *exactly*  the same as a campaign contribution -- though they sure are close, I'll agree.  

As for Clinton, hated him, voted against him, despise his wife almost as much as Palin, and BTW, what would you have me do?  Boycott Saudi Arabia?

Okay, no travel to Saudi Arabia for me.....I am all persuaded here.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Went shopping this week...
> 
> Bought a bag full of Gillette razors,Degree deoderant and Dove soap. The wounded warriors program says thank you BTW..
> 
> Pledge...check
> Walgreens...check
> Lowes...check
> Target...check
> Sunchips...stocked up...check
> Disney...check.
> Yahoo...check
> Google...check
> T Mobile...check
> 
> I'm sure it won't take me much longer to make it throught your entire list of no no's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, are you suffering the delusion that S. C. Johnson Co. et al. will notice what you bought at the Family Dollar and infer you approve of their sponsorship of Palin's show?  Politcal Action 101...first you threaten (or offer support) by directly contacting the company.
> 
> THEN you "vote with your dollars".
Click to expand...


Wrong.  That is how you do things.  

I am not a joiner.   If you tell me I "should not" do something...like buy products from sponsers you want to punish (because you are a wacko)...I will do the opposite.

See...I was going to buy all that stuff anyway...just made sure to pick the brands you said not to...and I bought them all from WALMART too.

But,hey, I now may even write them a letter telling them I used their products to support a good cause because of some looney toons faux drama filled boycott.


----------



## glew

Madeline said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell Madeline that I had no clue about her political leanings...some things she made sense and some things she didn't...I respected her for that...Now I have lost ALL respect for her...she is pulling the ultimate liberal BS...I don't like something, therefore I will get my group together and make sure the people that DO like it, don't have that opportunity...Sounds like that jack wagon, Rockefeller...f'ing liberals...stay out of my enjoyment and I will stay out of your tree hugging, baby killing, U.S. hating TV...Please go back to hole you crawled out of Madeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glew, I am, of course, just despondent that you might no longer like me as I only fell over your nick yesterday for the first time and simply cannot bear to lose our budding friendship.  *Sarcastic tone*
> 
> Get a fucking grip -- USMB ain't a popularity contest (at least for me).  It's a forum for the free exchange of ideas.
> 
> If you disapprove of my boycott, then take action of your own.  You have the very same data I used to have an impact and are just as able to work the phones and the email functions as I am.  I am under no obligation to hold my tongue or spend my money merely because I have political objectives that you dun approve of.
> 
> That is kinda sorta how democracy works.
Click to expand...


Didn't say I liked you...said I "respected" you...I'm new here and still trying to figure everyone out...I don't care who likes me either...but I will do what I can to get respect...Which to me means saying what I mean and meaning what I say...you obviously don't do that because your actions are designed to "silence" the people you disagree with...I say let all lib whackos talk...their ignorant view of reality is only more obvious when they open their mouth.  Olberman and that dude, Maddow, are part of the reason you hippies got your ass handed to you a couple weeks back


----------



## Madeline

For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up.  *I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.*

Not being on TLC =/= a loss of Palin's right to free speech, just her access to the airwaves to whinge on about them.  She's free to buttonhole the shopper next to her at Walmarts all she likes and if she does, I could care less.

See, now?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up.  *I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.*
> 
> Not being on TLC =/= a loss of Palin's right to free speech, just her access to the airwaves to whinge on about them.  She's free to buttonhole the shopper next to her at Walmarts all she likes and if she does, I could care less.
> 
> See, now?


"I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show"

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA!

Like TLC or their sponsors gives a shit what this old lunatic thinks.

What a fuckin' nutty old broad!


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Went shopping this week...
> 
> Bought a bag full of Gillette razors,Degree deoderant and Dove soap. The wounded warriors program says thank you BTW..
> 
> Pledge...check
> Walgreens...check
> Lowes...check
> Target...check
> Sunchips...stocked up...check
> Disney...check.
> Yahoo...check
> Google...check
> T Mobile...check
> 
> I'm sure it won't take me much longer to make it throught your entire list of no no's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, are you suffering the delusion that S. C. Johnson Co. et al. will notice what you bought at the Family Dollar and infer you approve of their sponsorship of Palin's show?  Politcal Action 101...first you threaten (or offer support) by directly contacting the company.
> 
> THEN you "vote with your dollars".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is how you do things.
> 
> I am not a joiner.   If you tell me I "should not" do something...like buy products from sponsers you want to punish (because you are a wacko)...I will do the opposite.
> 
> See...I was going to buy all that stuff anyway...just made sure to pick the brands you said not to...and I bought them all from WALMART too.
> 
> But,hey, I now may even write them a letter telling them I used their products to support a good cause because of some looney toons faux drama filled boycott.
Click to expand...


And that Shadow, is free speech in a democracy.  Have at it.


----------



## asterism

California Girl said:


> My email to Palin's sponsors:
> 
> Dear (Insert applicable name)
> 
> I am aware that your product, xxxx, is currently being targeted by individuals opposed to your purchase of legitimate advertising space during the TLC show "Sarah Palin's Alaska". I am writing to let you know that, while there may be individuals who seek to silence their political opponents by resorting to such silly tactics, the majority of ordinary Americans do not.
> 
> I hope that your company chooses to ignore this intellectually challenged, albeit vocal, minority and continues to advertise wherever best suits your target market.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> XXXXX



Mine:

Dear Wal Mart,

Thank you for supporting free speech by targeting a demographic that may wish to shop at your store.  I hadn't thought about making a special trip out your way, but decided to try today after I heard about a boycott planned due to your marketing efforts on TLC that happened to also include advertising during Sara Palin's show.

I found your store to be inviting and a positive change over what I had noticed a few years ago.  I'll be back.

--------------------------------


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.
> 
> Hey, Mad. I have an idea. Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square? It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  If you disagree with me, fine...but calling me a hypocrite because I am supposedly under some duty to treat that cow with kid gloves because we are both female demeans all women.
> 
> She's mixing it up with the big dogs and if she can't hunt, she should stay on the porch.
Click to expand...


Seems to me that calling a woman a "cow" (except in a lighthearted way during breast-feeding) demeans women.

Way to prove your point.


----------



## glew

> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up. I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.



Really Madeline?  The only reason to have a show is finacial support...Take that away and the show dosen't exist...In the liberal multi-verse, everyone has a show supported by forced taxation...NPR...PBS...God forbid a producer sees a market for a person and wants to make money on that brand...Perhaps I should right a "how to" book just for liberals titled "Turning the Channel for Dummies"  It might help?


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, are you suffering the delusion that S. C. Johnson Co. et al. will notice what you bought at the Family Dollar and infer you approve of their sponsorship of Palin's show?  Politcal Action 101...first you threaten (or offer support) by directly contacting the company.
> 
> THEN you "vote with your dollars".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is how you do things.
> 
> I am not a joiner.   If you tell me I "should not" do something...like buy products from sponsers you want to punish (because you are a wacko)...I will do the opposite.
> 
> See...I was going to buy all that stuff anyway...just made sure to pick the brands you said not to...and I bought them all from WALMART too.
> 
> But,hey, I now may even write them a letter telling them I used their products to support a good cause because of some looney toons faux drama filled boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that Shadow, is free speech in a democracy.  Have at it.
Click to expand...


Yes,Grandma...thanks...but I never needed your "permission" to exercise my rights...nor does Sarah Palin or TLC.


----------



## Madeline

That's nice asterism, except that Walmarts does not advertise on Palin's show (so far).

Here's the list again with the contact data you need:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2979066-post49.html

Go for it.  I'd wish you luck if we agreed, but I completely approve of your willingness to take action.


----------



## Madeline

glew said:


> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up. I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Madeline?  The only reason to have a show is finacial support...Take that away and the show dosen't exist...In the liberal multi-verse, everyone has a show supported by forced taxation...NPR...PBS...God forbid a producer sees a market for a person and wants to make money on that brand...Perhaps I should right a "how to" book just for liberals titled "Turning the Channel for Dummies"  It might help?
Click to expand...


Is this your coy way of asking me why I object to this show, glew?

*  Because it is an infomercial for Palin's POTUS run in 2012.

*  Because it is a show about nature, and Palin is an opponent of the environment and of endangered species.

Is that clear now?  Turning the channel is what I do when a show bores me, not when it presents a direct attack on the nation I hope to be living in in 2012.  In that case, I make every LEGAL effort to frustrate the goals of the show's  star/politican, just as I would do if I were protesting live at a speech given by Palin in my town.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up. I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Madeline?  The only reason to have a show is finacial support...Take that away and the show dosen't exist...In the liberal multi-verse, everyone has a show supported by forced taxation...NPR...PBS...God forbid a producer sees a market for a person and wants to make money on that brand...Perhaps I should right a "how to" book just for liberals titled "Turning the Channel for Dummies"  It might help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your coy way of asking me why I object to this show, glew?
> 
> *  Because it is an infomercial for Palin's POTUS run in 2012.
> 
> *  Because it is a show about nature, and Palin is an opponent of the environment and of endangered species.
> 
> Is that clear now?  Turning the channel is what I do when a show bores me, not when it presents a direct attack on the nation I hope to be living in in 2012.  In that case, I make every LEGAL effort to frustrate the goals of the show's  star/politican, just as I would do if I were protesting live at a speech given by Palin in my town.
Click to expand...

Well, seeing as though it looks like the show is getting a second season, you'll no doubt be blowing an aneurysm straight out your friggin' ear when the announcement is made, and will be 6 feet under by '12......So, C-YA!


----------



## glew

> * Because it is a show about nature, and Palin is an opponent of the environment and of endangered species.



Really...drilling in an area that is .001% of the land mass of the whole state makes her a threat to the environment?  The pipeline, that you enviro-whackos opposed, actually increased big game populations because of the warmth it provided during the globally warm -20 degree winters.  I have hopes for other candidates in 2012, but silencing any candidate is wrong.  Have you written your letter to the sponsors of Dancing with the Stars yet?

P.s.  Tell your friends to turn the f**king channel if you don't like her...lol...you miserable, self loathing libs


----------



## Madeline

glew said:


> * Because it is a show about nature, and Palin is an opponent of the environment and of endangered species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really...drilling in an area that is .001% of the land mass of the whole state makes her a threat to the environment?  The pipeline, that you enviro-whackos opposed, actually increased big game populations because of the warmth it provided during the globally warm -20 degree winters.  I have hopes for other candidates in 2012, but silencing any candidate is wrong.  Have you written your letter to the sponsors of Dancing with the Stars yet?
> 
> P.s.  Tell your friends to turn the f**king channel if you don't like her...lol...you miserable, self loathing libs
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin is not on DWTS, glew.  I dun give a rat's ass if tea baggers are fluffing Bristol's scores...it's meaningless to me.

We can debate Palin's record on the environment or you can just rest comfy in the fixed belief that no reasonable person can hold a POV about this woman that is different from yours.

Lemme know...I'll be around.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up.  *I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.*
> 
> Not being on TLC =/= a loss of Palin's right to free speech, just her access to the airwaves to whinge on about them.  She's free to buttonhole the shopper next to her at Walmarts all she likes and if she does, I could care less.
> 
> See, now?



IT'S THE SAME THING.

You, being a facist, is a danger to this country.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up. I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Madeline?  The only reason to have a show is finacial support...Take that away and the show dosen't exist...In the liberal multi-verse, everyone has a show supported by forced taxation...NPR...PBS...God forbid a producer sees a market for a person and wants to make money on that brand...Perhaps I should right a "how to" book just for liberals titled "Turning the Channel for Dummies"  It might help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your coy way of asking me why I object to this show, glew?
> 
> *  Because it is an infomercial for Palin's POTUS run in 2012.
> 
> *  Because it is a show about nature, and Palin is an opponent of the environment and of endangered species.
> 
> Is that clear now?  Turning the channel is what I do when a show bores me, not when it presents a direct attack on the nation I hope to be living in in 2012.  In that case, I make every LEGAL effort to frustrate the goals of the show's  star/politican, just as I would do if I were protesting live at a speech given by Palin in my town.
Click to expand...


Just to be clear. You would have no problem of us attacking you as a wife and a mother, right?


----------



## WillowTree

The fucktard called Mrs. Palin a "cow"


----------



## glew

> * Because it is an infomercial for Palin's POTUS run in 2012.



I didn't complain and ask for a boycott of NBC, CBS, CNN, or MSNBC when Barry had his 4 year infomercial...I didn't or don't see ANY conservative groups calling for boycotts to "punish" the people that support psychotics like Olbernann and Mathews.  If you see it, please let me know...My impression is that there is a silent boycott...also known as people "turning the channel"...lol


----------



## daveman

Zander said:


> This sums it up pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> If a conservative doesn't like a talk show host, he switches channels.
> Liberals demand that those they don't like be shut down.
Click to expand...

Indeed.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/141855-the-difference-between-conservatives-and-liberals.html


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> That's nice asterism, except that Walmarts does not advertise on Palin's show (so far).
> 
> Here's the list again with the contact data you need:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2979066-post49.html
> 
> Go for it.  I'd wish you luck if we agreed, but I completely approve of your willingness to take action.



It seems you get the irony.  

SEN Condemns EDF, Walmart, Fox News, Glenn Beck, Discovery TLC Palin Choice, Launches Boycott | Sustainability Education Network


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, are you suffering the delusion that S. C. Johnson Co. et al. will notice what you bought at the Family Dollar and infer you approve of their sponsorship of Palin's show?  Politcal Action 101...first you threaten (or offer support) by directly contacting the company.
> 
> THEN you "vote with your dollars".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is how you do things.
> 
> I am not a joiner.   If you tell me I "should not" do something...like buy products from sponsers you want to punish (because you are a wacko)...I will do the opposite.
> 
> See...I was going to buy all that stuff anyway...just made sure to pick the brands you said not to...and I bought them all from WALMART too.
> 
> But,hey, I now may even write them a letter telling them I used their products to support a good cause because of some looney toons faux drama filled boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that Shadow, is free speech in a democracy.  Have at it.
Click to expand...


We live in a republic you onerous toad.


----------



## Madeline

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice asterism, except that Walmarts does not advertise on Palin's show (so far).
> 
> Here's the list again with the contact data you need:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2979066-post49.html
> 
> Go for it.  I'd wish you luck if we agreed, but I completely approve of your willingness to take action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you get the irony.
> 
> SEN Condemns EDF, Walmart, Fox News, Glenn Beck, Discovery TLC Palin Choice, Launches Boycott | Sustainability Education Network
Click to expand...


I already boycott Walmarts, asterism, but not because of Palin.  I have never heard of this group -- why are their actions relevant?  Because they also object to Palin?


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is how you do things.
> 
> I am not a joiner.   If you tell me I "should not" do something...like buy products from sponsers you want to punish (because you are a wacko)...I will do the opposite.
> 
> See...I was going to buy all that stuff anyway...just made sure to pick the brands you said not to...and I bought them all from WALMART too.
> 
> But,hey, I now may even write them a letter telling them I used their products to support a good cause because of some looney toons faux drama filled boycott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that Shadow, is free speech in a democracy.  Have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in a republic you onerous toad.
Click to expand...


Have a lovely Thanksgiving, Mr. Fitnah.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.
> 
> Hey, Mad. I have an idea. Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square? It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  ....
Click to expand...

That is another of your steaming piles of horseshit.  You went on for days about Palin's choice to have unprotected sex (with her husband, no less) at the age of 40 and choosing to give birth to a Down Syndrome baby and daring to continue to work.

You are a pathological liar.


----------



## Dr Grump

Liability said:


> "Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._




just ask the dixie chicks...


----------



## tinydancer

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.
> 
> Hey, Mad. I have an idea. Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square? It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  ....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another of your steaming piles of horseshit.  You went on for days about Palin's choice to have unprotected sex (with her husband, no less) at the age of 40 and choosing to give birth to a Down Syndrome baby and daring to continue to work.
> 
> You are a pathological liar.
Click to expand...


A couple of decades ago even though I was in a really tough situation, I chose not to abort. My darling's name is Danielle. Every day she lights up my life. And I am blessed. 

I have a grandchild now as well. Praise the Lord on this. It's blessing on blessing.

I will not judge other women who are terrorized  or manipulated into their decisions.

One day we must all have a true discussion on this. But if we keep smacking each other upside the head over really truly hollow shit, we will never get any where.

One time just one freaking time I would love to have a discussion with rational women about abortion or birth control in this day and age.


----------



## Madeline

tinydancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is another of your steaming piles of horseshit.  You went on for days about Palin's choice to have unprotected sex (with her husband, no less) at the age of 40 and choosing to give birth to a Down Syndrome baby and daring to continue to work.
> 
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple of decades ago even though I was in a really tough situation, I chose not to abort. My darling's name is Danielle. Every day she lights up my life. And I am blessed.
> 
> I have a grandchild now as well. Praise the Lord on this. It's blessing on blessing.
> 
> I will not judge other women who are terrorized  or manipulated into their decisions.
> 
> One day we must all have a true discussion on this. But if we keep smacking each other upside the head over really truly hollow shit, we will never get any where.
> 
> One time just one freaking time I would love to have a discussion with rational women about abortion or birth control in this day and age.
Click to expand...


I have been wondering where you went to, miss.  Please do up a post about Palin and wolves?

Thankies, and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice asterism, except that Walmarts does not advertise on Palin's show (so far).
> 
> Here's the list again with the contact data you need:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2979066-post49.html
> 
> Go for it.  I'd wish you luck if we agreed, but I completely approve of your willingness to take action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you get the irony.
> 
> SEN Condemns EDF, Walmart, Fox News, Glenn Beck, Discovery TLC Palin Choice, Launches Boycott | Sustainability Education Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already boycott Walmarts, asterism, but not because of Palin.  I have never heard of this group -- why are their actions relevant?  Because they also object to Palin?
Click to expand...


Because they send out mass emails (one of which was forwarded to me) calling for a boycott of Wal Mart due to their TLC advertising, which as you have already noted isn't part of your list.

The companies you are targeting thank you for the free marketing.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Madeline

I dun have a bone to pick with Crayola, etc. asterism.  All fine companies, as far as I know...I just do not want them to pay for Palin's show.


----------



## WillowTree

I like that word "onerous"


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
Click to expand...

You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the First Amendment guarantees you an agreeable audience and freedom from consequences.

Such is not the case.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

WillowTree said:


> I like that word "onerous"



Odious is better and more fitting .
I was half asleep when I made the original  post.


----------



## Stephanie

Holy moly, I knew Maddie had it in bad for Palin.

But this take the Friggen prize.

All over a show ABOUT ALASKA.

she don't want those SPONSORES PAYING for it...good gawd.


----------



## FlyingReganite

Great list.

Thanks much.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> I dun have a bone to pick with Crayola, etc. asterism.  All fine companies, as far as I know...I just do not want them to pay for Palin's show.



And therein lays Maddie's problem.... she's doesn't actually understand how tv advertising works. They pay for advertising space, they don't pay for the show. Idiot.


----------



## blu

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dun have a bone to pick with Crayola, etc. asterism.  All fine companies, as far as I know...I just do not want them to pay for Palin's show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lays Maddie's problem.... she's doesn't actually understand how tv advertising works. They pay for advertising space, they don't pay for the show. Idiot.
Click to expand...


you are really stupid. painfully so


----------



## Immanuel

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
Click to expand...


Their sexist music sucked even before Natalie Mains opened her mouth.  From the day, "Good-bye Earl" started promoting murder, I refused to listen to their music, (note: I did not call for a boycott... except within my own home) I would turn the radio off when a song of theirs came on.

There are few musicians or groups that I am glad are no longer making music, but of those few, The Dixie Witches top the list.

Immie


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell us Madeline. How is Palin's show negatively affecting YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get that from her previous posts?  Palin is out there, arrogantly espousing opinions that Mad and other leftists have VERY CLEARLY told her are not acceptable, and PEOPLE CAN ACTUALLY HEAR THEM.  Worse, she has the nerve to think she has a right to run for President, despite refusing to knuckle under to the beliefs that feminists have decreed are required for anyone bearing a vagina.  It's like she has the idea that women are allowed to think for themselves - in public, no less - or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post borders on the trollish, Cecilie.  You can do better, and apparently choose not to.
Click to expand...


Well, honey, I'll take my "trollish" posts over your trollish boycott any day of the week.  At least all I'm doing is telling you directly how repulsive and offensive I find your words and behavior.  I'm not actually trying to deprive you of your right to be repulsive and offensive.

By the way, weren't you the one who proudly announced in another thread that YOU don't go around, trying to shame women into behaving a certain way and espousing certain viewpoints? And yet here you are, having it on with me.

Like I keep saying, Mad, you're the worst sort of hypocrite.  Thank God women like Sarah Palin and me have figured out that we don't have to kowtow to the fascist bulldogs in skirts of the feminist movement.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie wrote:
> 
> Yeah, we don't need any of that sexual repression, so Sarah Palin should just shut her stupid little mouth and get her ass back in the kitchen where she belongs.
> 
> Hey, Mad. I have an idea. Why don't you fight repression by bullying people into silence in the public square? It's always fun to watch you fascists defend your right to be the only ones abusing and oppressing people.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun give a flying monkey fuck where Palin goes, as long as she gets out of politics.  If you disagree with me, fine...but calling me a hypocrite because I am supposedly under some duty to treat that cow with kid gloves because we are both female demeans all women.
> 
> She's mixing it up with the big dogs and if she can't hunt, she should stay on the porch.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's "treating her with kid gloves" to expect you to extend her the same courtesy you and other feminists whine and snivel for (I'd say demand, but there's too much victim mentality there for any of you to have that much backbone):  to allow her to believe in opposition to you if she so chooses.

Listen to yourself, you hypocritical fascist:  You don't say, "I don't give a flying monkey fuck where she goes, I just disagree with her".  No, no.  You insist that she GET OUT OF POLITICS.  By God, that bitch holds positions that you don't like, and you intend to force her to sit down and shut up.  Meanwhile, you whimper and kvetch at me merely for daring to tell you you're a miserable, jackbooted hypocrite.  God only knows what you'd do if I took a page out of your book and started threatening the board moderators if they didn't ban you and pull all your posts from their site, which would be the USMB equivalent of what you're trying to do to Sarah Palin.  We'd probably have to put your whinging ass on suicide watch.

THAT is why I say you're a hypocrite.  And you are.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is kinda sorta how democracy works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you won't mind if we examine Slick Willie Stainmaker's Foundation Donor's List?
> 
> Well, looky here.........Saudi Arabia at the top of the list
> 
> Wasn't that where all the 9/11 hijacker's were from?
> 
> Speaking of a *PARADE OF SHAME!!*
Click to expand...


That doesn't matter, though, because he's on the correct, officially-approved side of the abortion issue.  It's only people like Sarah Palin, who have defied the feminist heirarchy, who have to be stomped on and silenced, because that's the only REAL shame in Mad's book.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up.  *I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.*
> 
> Not being on TLC =/= a loss of Palin's right to free speech, just her access to the airwaves to whinge on about them.  She's free to buttonhole the shopper next to her at Walmarts all she likes and if she does, I could care less.
> 
> See, now?



Yeah, that would be trying to shut her up, you hairsplitting hypocritical dimwit.  I love it.  "I'm not trying to shut her up.  I'm just trying to make sure no one ever hears her."  Jesus H. Christ.  Is that REALLY the kind of thought that goes through your head to justify your putrid opinions and behaviors?

Not being on TLC is only not a loss of her right to free speech if she isn't there because TLC freely chose not to give her a forum.  If fascists like you FORCE TLC to take her forum away, which they would otherwise have given her, then that IS suppression of her freedom.

But I do love this:  She's free to say anything she wants, as long as it's totally ineffective and virtually no one hears it.  But goddamn it, if she actually starts reaching people with her message, then she needs to SHUT UP . . . oh, but I'm just telling her to shut up, I'm not actually trying to shut her up.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie, do you even own a dictionary?  First it was misunderstanding what censorship is, then it was depriving Palin of a free speech right nobody has to be on television, and now it is hypocrisy that is not there.

I object to her message and to her.  In light of this, I took and am taking action to foreclose her from public life.  I will not succeed completely; the very best I could hope for is that some people take notice, and perhaps some agree with me.  Nonetheless, I choose to act.

In what universe would sitting idly by whilst an evil act occurred be the right thing to do, but attempting to resist it is hypocritical?

I dun know why you can't admit you criticize me *because you approve of Palin and of her message*, and not because there's one damned thing wrong with my methods.  It's fine by me if you wanna sleep with the Religious Right.....so why must you dress this up as anything more?

BTW, dishonesty in debate is a form of hypocrisy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie, do you even own a dictionary?  First it was misunderstanding what censorship is, then it was depriving Palin of a free speech right nobody has to be on television, and now it is hypocrisy that is not there.
> 
> I object to her message and to her.  In light of this, I took and am taking action to foreclose her from public life.  I will not succeed completely; the very best I could hope for is that some people take notice, and perhaps some agree with me.  Nonetheless, I choose to act.
> 
> In what universe would sitting idly by whilst an evil act occurred be the right thing to do, but attempting to resist it is hypocritical?
> 
> I dun know why you can't admit you criticize me *because you approve of Palin and of her message*, and not because there's one damned thing wrong with my methods.  It's fine by me if you wanna sleep with the Religious Right.....so why must you dress this up as anything more?
> 
> BTW, dishonesty in debate is a form of hypocrisy.



Oh, spare me.  You want to take ME to task over objecting to those who don't agree with me, while YOU try to silence your opponents?  Unlike you, I'm quite honest in saying I don't really care whether you disagree with me.  That would be why, unlike you, I'm not making any effort to silence you.

But hey, if pretending that you're some poor, abused voice crying in the wilderness, beset by lying villains at every turn helps you to quiet the voices deep down that tell you I'm correct and you really are a fascistic, jackbooted hypocrite contributing to the oppression of women, go for it.  Given the absolutely insane mental and verbal gymnastics you've already shared with us, I don't imagine it'll be much of a stretch for you.  We all know how experienced feminists are in manufacturing victimhood.

You're still a hypocrite, though.


----------



## Madeline

I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.  

But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.  

Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.

It's b-o-r-i-n-g.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, there are OTHER idiots objecting to a show about ALASKA just because it has Sarah Palin in it...

good gawd, SOME PEOPLE NEED TO GET A FRIGGEN LIFE.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> For the very last time, I am NOT trying to shut Palin up.  *I am trying to remove the financial support TLC needs to air her show.*
> 
> Not being on TLC =/= a loss of Palin's right to free speech, just her access to the airwaves to whinge on about them.  She's free to buttonhole the shopper next to her at Walmarts all she likes and if she does, I could care less.
> 
> See, now?



Bullshit.

By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.

Because you, like so many libs, claim that as long as she can speak to a very small audience (on a soap box, for example), you haven't denied her freedom of speech.    Clownishly simplistic.

You are *attempting* (thankfully, its a comical and ineffective petty effort) to prevent her from speaking to more than just a very few people.   So you are not only attempting in your arrogant way to put a muzzle on her, but you are attempting to deprive others of the ability the *hear* her.  And that's the *other component of free speech.*  It's not just about her right to share her viewpoints; it's about OUR right to hear her viewpoints if we wish to listen to them.

Libs don't believe in freedom of speech for anyone who deviates from their silly political orthodoxies.


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another of your steaming piles of horseshit.  You went on for days about Palin's choice to have unprotected sex (with her husband, no less) at the age of 40 and choosing to give birth to a Down Syndrome baby and daring to continue to work.
> 
> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of decades ago even though I was in a really tough situation, I chose not to abort. My darling's name is Danielle. Every day she lights up my life. And I am blessed.
> 
> I have a grandchild now as well. Praise the Lord on this. It's blessing on blessing.
> 
> I will not judge other women who are terrorized  or manipulated into their decisions.
> 
> One day we must all have a true discussion on this. But if we keep smacking each other upside the head over really truly hollow shit, we will never get any where.
> 
> One time just one freaking time I would love to have a discussion with rational women about abortion or birth control in this day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been wondering where you went to, miss.  Please do up a post about Palin and wolves?
> 
> Thankies, and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.
Click to expand...


A hey and hello Madeline. Just popped back in. I've been on the fly. We've had a monster of a snowstorm that is going into it's third day.

One of those slow and steady ones that make you realize you haven't shovelled in sooooo long and you are another year older. You know when you start including tylenol back pain and A535  as part of your "inventory" for winter survival you have passed those days where you were thrilled at the first snow and rushed outside to make an angel.

This says it all.

*Diary of a Snow Shoveller



So, you want to be up North???? 


Subject: Diary of a Snow Shoveler 

December 8: 
6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow! 

December 9: 
We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the Whole World? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had. Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life. 

December 12: 
The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry, we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. l don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man. I'm glad he's our neighbor. 

December 14: 
Snow lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped to - 20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. l didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so. 

December 15: 
20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all. 

December 16: 
Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The wife laughed for an hour, Which I think was very cruel. 

December 17: 
Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room. 

December 20: 
Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of the damn stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day. Goddamn snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: 
Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white shit fell today, and it's so cold it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to piss. By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the asshole is lying. 

December 23: 
Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she, nuts?!?! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's lying. 

December 24: 
6". Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the son of a bitch who drives that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for the goddamn snowplow. 

December 25: 
Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to kill her. 

December 26: 
Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves. 

December 27: 
Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze. 

December 28: 
Warmed up to above -50. Still snowed in. THE BITCH is driving me crazy!!!!! 

December 29: 
10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am? 

December 30: 
Roof caved in. The snow plow driver is suing me for a million dollars. The wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted. 

December 31: 
Set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling. 

January 8: 
I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed? 
*


----------



## California Girl

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dun have a bone to pick with Crayola, etc. asterism.  All fine companies, as far as I know...I just do not want them to pay for Palin's show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lays Maddie's problem.... she's doesn't actually understand how tv advertising works. They pay for advertising space, they don't pay for the show. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are really stupid. painfully so
Click to expand...


Nope. They buy advertising space on a channel. They decide which slots they advertise in - that's based on a mixture of what program and what time is most appropriate for their target market. That's all. It has nothing to do with support for Palin or Palin's politics.


----------



## tinydancer

I have been wondering where you went to, miss.  Please do up a post about Palin and wolves?

Thankies, and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.[/QUOTE]

I hope that this is not considered "editing" a post. I just want to get down to the issue of predator control without all the other posts.

Please let me know if this is ok, cause I can always come back in and put all the other posts back in place.

Now Madeline, with all due respect if you want to hate Palin or her policies by all means do so.

BUT don't fall into the trap of all the lies about her because it diminishes your case against her.

The falsehood about making the victims pay for the rape kits was just so over the line by the media. It was a flat out lie.

Now to the wolves. I really took this to Judd and her followers. Frankly I went ballistic on various boards at this lie about Palin. And note what they did? Their anti Palin campaign was disgusting. And they only cared about the poor widdle wolf. Notice no pictures of bears?

As Governor of Alaska it is not a choice. Predator control is mandated by law and treaties.

Again, if one wants to hate her, at least have the decency to hate her over truth and not fabrications.

I have a quizzillion links to laws and First Nations websites that will show you and prove to you without a shadow of a doubt it was her obligation as Governor to conduct predator control

But I'm in a good mood today  and I will not torment you but just give you a couple for easy reading. Hey, it's Sunday and it's time to put on Steel Magnolias and pretend there is not a foot of snow outside.

*Court upholds predator control programs

RULING: Game Board has duty to ensure sustained yield.

By MIKE CAMPBELL
mcampbell@adn.com

Published: August 7th, 2010 04:45 PM
Last Modified: August 7th, 2010 04:45 PM

The Alaska Supreme Court on Friday upheld the state's predator control programs, ruling they don't run afoul of the state constitution's mandate to manage wildlife for sustained yield.


Four years ago, Defenders of Wildlife and the Alaska Wildlife Alliance sued the state, contending that intense predator control of wolves and bears violated a section of the constitution requiring wildlife to be managed for sustained yield.*

Court upholds predator control programs: Wildlife News | adn.com

I like the work these conservationists are doing.

Alaska Outdoor Council - AOC Views


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.



This is the way people who cherish liberty would act...I don't agree with what Sarah Palin says so I will support candidates who oppose her messages.

This is the way left wing facists slimeballs would act...I don't agree with what Sarah Palin says so I will do my best to make sure that she is never heard. I will attack her children, and her personally.

The former is the way a rationale person behaves in a democrat society.

The latter is the way a fucking facist who wants a dictatorship behaves.

Since I asked 3 times if it's okay with you to attack your family, and you as a wife and a mother, since I disagree with what you say, and you haven't responded, I will take that as tacit consent.


----------



## tinydancer

California Girl said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lays Maddie's problem.... she's doesn't actually understand how tv advertising works. They pay for advertising space, they don't pay for the show. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are really stupid. painfully so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. They buy advertising space on a channel. They decide which slots they advertise in - that's based on a mixture of what program and what time is most appropriate for their target market. That's all. It has nothing to do with support for Palin or Palin's politics.
Click to expand...


lol

Kids these days don't even know how to instigate an effective boycott....

sheesh.

Once I get out of my winter wonderland moment I have to get rocking on a couple that are effective and I think and hope and pray I make a difference up and coming.

I want to go full throttle on anti live poinsettia purchases because the main players fund Planned Parenthood to the tune of billions for abortion.

The other campaign I want to drive is to pick one liberal  female media target and give her the "Palin" treatment.

I want to make who ever I choose to wish they'd died as a child. Hey what's good for the goose?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.



Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?

And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.

Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.

Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.

Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics, you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.  

Which is a hypocrite.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
I'm shocked.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the First Amendment guarantees you an agreeable audience and freedom from consequences.
> 
> Such is not the case.
Click to expand...


Exactly. So if you want to boycott a company because they're supporting a numbskull, you don't have a problem, right?


----------



## Dr Grump

Immanuel said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Free speech is not meant for conservatives."  -- _modern American liberals._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their sexist music sucked even before Natalie Mains opened her mouth.  From the day, "Good-bye Earl" started promoting murder, I refused to listen to their music, (note: I did not call for a boycott... except within my own home) I would turn the radio off when a song of theirs came on.
> 
> There are few musicians or groups that I am glad are no longer making music, but of those few, The Dixie Witches top the list.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You must have a really shallow music list if they are at the top

I have no problem with somebody kicking the shit out of, or even killing if warranted, a man who beats the shit out of his partner and puts them in hospital. That aside, it was a tongue-in-cheek song...you know that, right?


----------



## Dr Grump

Liability said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.
> he ability the *hear* .



And boycotting the likes of the dixie chicks by trying to make sure people don't buy their music is encouraging freedome of speech, right?

Hypocrite....


----------



## Dr Grump

American Horse said:


> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.



And you don't?


----------



## American Horse

Dr Grump said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't?
Click to expand...


Practically all media information and entertainment we (and this includes me) hear or see is passed through a liberal filter; a filter you don't see because you accept it as conventional wisdom, and entirely natural. Objecting to it would be like objecting to the air that we breathe.   

The options to avoid that are limited.  I, like most anyone who leans right, have learned to live with it.  And no, I've never promoted a boycott of any sponsor of any programming I've objected to.

I'm all for wing-nut fools on the left having full access to the microphone; they are their own destruction.


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.
> he ability the *hear* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And boycotting the likes of the dixie chicks by trying to make sure people don't buy their music is encouraging freedome of speech, right?
> 
> Hypocrite....
Click to expand...


You do seem to have a problem making sense Dr. Chump.

I detest the Dixie Chumps.   (Were they named after you?)  I do not call for a boycott of either them or their sponsors, however.

So, no.  No hypocrisy on *my* part.  Piss-poor guess work on your part.

By the way, they happen to be just a bunch of mediocre musicians who like to talk politics.  I am reminded of Laura Ingraham's suggestion that maybe they should *shut up and sing.*  I don't give a rat's ass about the shallow political opinions of Bruce Springstein, either.   People who plunk down money to hear the music shouldn't have to get lectured on political topics by assholes like that.

By contrast, you moron, Palin IS a politician.  Her show about Alaska, however, isn't.  If she starts using it to discuss her conservative viewpoint, you can turn the show off.   But to boycott the sponsors of her show because you don't like HER politics even though she's not talking politics is idiotic.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the First Amendment guarantees you an agreeable audience and freedom from consequences.
> 
> Such is not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. So if you want to boycott a company because they're supporting a numbskull, you don't have a problem, right?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  You'll have a difficult time finding where I said I did.

Meanwhile, I will continue to embrace the same freedom by saying boycott organizers are rather silly.


----------



## Stephanie

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.
> he ability the *hear* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And boycotting the likes of the dixie chicks by trying to make sure people don't buy their music is encouraging freedome of speech, right?
> 
> Hypocrite....
Click to expand...


LOL, the Dixie chicks. good grief. the people who listened to them decided not to buy their Albums, nobody asked stations to boycott them. They also brought things on themselves, something they learned the hard way, country music fans are very patriotic. I shed not one drop of tears for the chicks.

booo hooo


----------



## American Horse

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.
> he ability the *hear* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And boycotting the likes of the dixie chicks by trying to make sure people don't buy their music is encouraging freedome of speech, right?
> 
> Hypocrite....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, the Dixie chicks. good grief. the people who listened to them decided not to buy their Albums, nobody asked stations to boycott them. They also brought things on themselves, something they learned the hard way, country music fans are very patriotic. I shed not one drop of tears for the chicks.
> 
> booo hooo
Click to expand...


The Chicks were the exact people i was referring to back on post 313, when I said _" - I'm all for wing-nut fools on the left having full access to the microphone; they are their own destruction. - "_  The fools that they are, the Chicks didn't appreciate who their audience was limited to.  They sucked up to the left, and learned thier audience was 90-percent conservative.

booo hooo!


----------



## Madeline

tinydancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are really stupid. painfully so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They buy advertising space on a channel. They decide which slots they advertise in - that's based on a mixture of what program and what time is most appropriate for their target market. That's all. It has nothing to do with support for Palin or Palin's politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Kids these days don't even know how to instigate an effective boycott....
> 
> sheesh.
> 
> Once I get out of my winter wonderland moment I have to get rocking on a couple that are effective and I think and hope and pray I make a difference up and coming.
> 
> I want to go full throttle on anti live poinsettia purchases because the main players fund Planned Parenthood to the tune of billions for abortion.
> 
> The other campaign I want to drive is to pick one liberal  female media target and give her the "Palin" treatment.
> 
> I want to make who ever I choose to wish they'd died as a child. Hey what's good for the goose?
Click to expand...


Wait till 2016 and we can roast Hillary Clinton alive together.  I despise that craven bitch.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?
> 
> And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.
> 
> Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.
> 
> Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.
> 
> Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  *You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics,* you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.
> 
> Which is a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


I am not trying to "order" Palin out of politics, Cecilie.  I hope to *force*  her out.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?
> 
> And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.
> 
> Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.
> 
> Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.
> 
> Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  *You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics,* you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.
> 
> Which is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to "order" Palin out of politics, Cecilie.  I hope to *force*  her out.
Click to expand...


 good friggen luck, you go girl, you can be a ONE WOMAN CURSADER...


----------



## Madeline

Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?
> 
> And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.
> 
> Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.
> 
> Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.
> 
> Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  *You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics,* you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.
> 
> Which is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to "order" Palin out of politics, Cecilie.  I hope to *force*  her out.
Click to expand...


If you see MAD on the street make sure she gets home.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_piJQuK2WE[/ame]

Do it for the children.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.





Yeah whatever, I'd say happy thanksgiving to you, but with Palin living in your head 24/7, I'd doubt you could have one.


----------



## Madeline

American Horse said:


> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.



No, if Palin wants to appear on "Meet The Press" and be interviewed, I'm good with that, American Horse.  What I object to is using a woman who has a black record on the environment and on endangered species to hostess a nature show.  I object to TLC running 8 episodes of this drivel which IMO is just a jumped up informercial for her 2012 POTUS campaign.

IMO, Palin presents a very clear danger to this nation and so, I protest against her.


----------



## Madeline

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, I'd say happy thanksgiving to you, but with Palin living in your head 24/7, I'd doubt you could have one.
Click to expand...


What a shame that you take partisanship to that degree, Stephanie.  If onna your kids grows up to be a liberal, will you smother him?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?
> 
> And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.
> 
> Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.
> 
> Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.
> 
> Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  *You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics,* you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.
> 
> Which is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to "order" Palin out of politics, Cecilie.  I hope to *force*  her out.
Click to expand...

LMAO!.......Palin is going to be "forced" out by a lunatic like you?

Bwaahahahahhahhahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!



Seriously, you are one weird, whacky old broad!


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Palin wants to appear on "Meet The Press" and be interviewed, I'm good with that, American Horse.  *What I object to is using a woman who has a black record on the environment and on endangered species to hostess a nature show*.  I object to TLC running 8 episodes of this drivel which IMO is just a jumped up informercial for her 2012 POTUS campaign.
> 
> IMO, Palin presents a very clear danger to this nation and so, I protest against her.
Click to expand...


you have gone completely bonkers.
go ahead, PROTEST. but just writing a few letters and ranting on a message board is really quite laughable.
sorry dear, someone had to say it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, I'd say happy thanksgiving to you, but with Palin living in your head 24/7, I'd doubt you could have one.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to suspect that Madelines entire life revolves around:


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, I'd say happy thanksgiving to you, but with Palin living in your head 24/7, I'd doubt you could have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shame that you take partisanship to that degree, Stephanie. * If onna your kids grows up to be a liberal, will you smother him*?
Click to expand...


naaa, that is something you sound like you would do if your kid grew up to be a conservative.
And I don't have to worry, both my son's are VERY CONSERVATIVE AND can't stand the lefties views and hate they spread.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Palin wants to appear on "Meet The Press" and be interviewed, I'm good with that, American Horse.  What I object to is using a woman who has a black record on the environment and on endangered species to hostess a nature show.  I object to TLC running 8 episodes of this drivel which IMO is just a jumped up informercial for her 2012 POTUS campaign.
> 
> IMO, Palin presents a very clear danger to this nation and so, I protest against her.
Click to expand...

8 episodes is about to turn into 16.

That alone is going to be a serious mind  for your loony ass!


----------



## Stephanie

Wicked Jester said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Palin wants to appear on "Meet The Press" and be interviewed, I'm good with that, American Horse.  What I object to is using a woman who has a black record on the environment and on endangered species to hostess a nature show.  I object to TLC running 8 episodes of this drivel which IMO is just a jumped up informercial for her 2012 POTUS campaign.
> 
> IMO, Palin presents a very clear danger to this nation and so, I protest against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 episodes is about to turn into 16.
> 
> That alone is going to be a serious mind  for your loony ass!
Click to expand...


----------



## Madeline

No, I have enough energy and I know I'm in for a long haul.


----------



## Dr Grump

Liability said:


> You do seem to have a problem making sense Dr. Chump.
> 
> I detest the Dixie Chumps.   (Were they named after you?)  I do not call for a boycott of either them or their sponsors, however.
> 
> So, no.  No hypocrisy on *my* part.  Piss-poor guess work on your part.
> 
> By the way, they happen to be just a bunch of mediocre musicians who like to talk politics.  I am reminded of Laura Ingraham's suggestion that maybe they should *shut up and sing.*  I don't give a rat's ass about the shallow political opinions of Bruce Springstein, either.   People who plunk down money to hear the music shouldn't have to get lectured on political topics by assholes like that.
> 
> By contrast, you moron, Palin IS a politician.  Her show about Alaska, however, isn't.  If she starts using it to discuss her conservative viewpoint, you can turn the show off.   But to boycott the sponsors of her show because you don't like HER politics even though she's not talking politics is idiotic.



Musicians absolutely have a right to talk politics. Just as you do.

Palin is about as much a politician as you are intelligent and rational person...IOW, not much of one....


----------



## Stephanie

You have energy, but do you HAVE A LIFE?

good gawd you pick the dumbest things to get all bent over, a damn T.V SHOW...

I have heard that Liberalism is a mental disorder. I think I now see why...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> No, I have enough energy and I know I'm in for a long haul.


Yeah, right up until Palin forces your loony ass to blow an aneurysm straight out yer friggin' ear!.

Something tells me your drunken bitter ass won't be around here much longer, seeing as though TLC is offering her a second season!


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have your blessing, Stephanie.   Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, I'd say happy thanksgiving to you, but with Palin living in your head 24/7, I'd doubt you could have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shame that you take partisanship to that degree, Stephanie.  If onna your kids grows up to be a liberal, will you smother him?
Click to expand...

Ah, the Palin children aren't enough for you, now Stephanie's family?

What a vicious whackjob you are.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Liability said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> By trying to get the sponsors to stop providing the commercial support for Palin's inoffensive little TLC show, you *are* TRYING to shut her up.
> he ability the *hear* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And boycotting the likes of the dixie chicks by trying to make sure people don't buy their music is encouraging freedome of speech, right?
> 
> Hypocrite....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a problem making sense Dr. Chump.
> 
> I detest the Dixie Chumps.   (Were they named after you?)  I do not call for a boycott of either them or their sponsors, however.
> 
> So, no.  No hypocrisy on *my* part.  Piss-poor guess work on your part.
> 
> By the way, they happen to be just a bunch of mediocre musicians who like to talk politics.  I am reminded of Laura Ingraham's suggestion that maybe they should *shut up and sing.*  I don't give a rat's ass about the shallow political opinions of Bruce Springstein, either.   People who plunk down money to hear the music shouldn't have to get lectured on political topics by assholes like that.
> 
> By contrast, you moron, Palin IS a politician.  Her show about Alaska, however, isn't.  If she starts using it to discuss her conservative viewpoint, you can turn the show off.   But to boycott the sponsors of her show because you don't like HER politics even though she's not talking politics is idiotic.
Click to expand...


Just to clarify:  the boycott of the Dixie Chicks simply involved people making a point of not buying their CDs, or taking CDs they owned and destroying them.  So far as I remember, there was no organized effort to demand that their record label stop producing their CDs, or that stores stop stocking them.  I don't remember there even being an organized effort to demand that radio stations stop playing their songs.  I DO recall radio stations choosing ON THEIR OWN to do so.  THAT sort of boycott I'm fine with.  Freedom of choice, and all that.  Boycotts that involve trying to force other people to fall in line with your choices, as Mad the Hypocrite is doing, are entirely different.  As she's so fond of saying (as long as it involves activities she likes), if you don't like it, then don't do it yourself.  Don't try to impose your beliefs on others.  Pity she doesn't apply that to herself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly alone in objecting to Palin, Cecilie.  Nor am I alone in pressuring the show's sponsors to withdraw their financial support.
> 
> But you have finally admitted that you're upset because my actions have had some impact and you support Palin.  That's progress....not much, but some.
> 
> Now, let's see if you can post without the childish insults, shall we?  O, and you might try making a case for Palin because for the past 15 posts, all you have done is call people who oppose her names.
> 
> It's b-o-r-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, as long as there are other fascist hypocrites out there, THAT makes it okay that you're one, huh?  Most of us outgrew that sort of peer pressure groupthink in high school, Mad.  When are YOU planning to become an adult?
> 
> And no, you ignorant cow (And don't object, because you called Sarah a cow.  Clearly, you think that's a perfectly acceptable name to call women).  I haven't admitted that any of the ridiculous twaddle exiting your keyboard is anything but, nor do I intend to.  Please don't let your desperate desire to pretend that you're a nice person rather than an oppressor of women blind you to the fact that I know you for what you are, and intend to continue calling you on it.
> 
> Not only is my objection to you still, and always, the fact that you want things one way for yourself and those who agree with you and another for those who dare to buck your decreed wisdom - in other words, that you're a disgusting hypocrite - but it CERTAINLY isn't contingent on me believing that your ludicrous, hypocritical behavior will have any effect on TLC, its sponsors, or on Sarah Palin, so please, PLEASE do not sit around flattering yourself that I would EVER think anything you did was effective at anything besides exposing you to everyone for what you are.
> 
> Did I happen to mention that what you are is a hypocrite? Don't want that to be forgotten.
> 
> Oh, by the way.  If anything is childish, it's your continued belief that you can hand down orders to other women and expect to have them obeyed.  *You can't order Sarah Palin out of public life and politics,* you can't order me to treat your bullshit and hypocrisy as though they deserve respect, and you can't order me to stop telling you what you are.
> 
> Which is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to "order" Palin out of politics, Cecilie.  I hope to *force*  her out.
Click to expand...


At least you finally admit to your fascistic behavior.  That's a good start.  Now if we could just get you to figure out that it's not your job, oh Lord Mad Almighty, to decide who is and isn't in politics at all, you might actually start sounding like someone who understands the concept of American freedom.


----------



## Madeline

I am a voter, Cecilie.  Of course it's my job to decide who is and is not a viable candidate for POTUS.

WTF are you smoking?


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> I am a voter, Cecilie.  Of course it's my job to decide who is and is not a viable candidate for POTUS.
> 
> WTF are you smoking?





OH BROTHER, so you decide to attack a persons children and their part in a t.v show* as your job* if you think a person isn't a "viable" candidate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Madeline, you oppose freedom of expression unless you agree with it.
> I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Palin wants to appear on "Meet The Press" and be interviewed, I'm good with that, American Horse.
Click to expand...


Okay, NOW you're just a big, fat liar.  Wasn't it you who said this, just a couple of days ago in this very thread?

"I want her out of US public life."

Why, yes, I believe that WAS you.  And yet now, you'd have us believe that you don't mind her being in public life, so long as she does it with a whole squad of leftist hacks around to shout her down and make sure nothing she has to say actually gets heard.  I'm not sure which makes me want to vomit more:  the lie implicit in "I want her out of public life; oh, wait, she can stay as long as we get to drown her out", or the hypocrisy implicit in your "generous" offer to "allow" her take part in public life . . . which, of course, you seem to believe you own and administer for the benefit of others.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> I am a voter, Cecilie.  Of course it's my job to decide who is and is not a viable candidate for POTUS.
> 
> WTF are you smoking?



No, you dumb twit, it's your job to decide who YOU are voting for.  It's NOT your job to decide who gets to run and who OTHER people can vote for.

For someone who spends so much time screaming and hollering at the very possibility that someone else might take an interest in a woman's choice to dismember her unborn child, you sure do have trouble understanding the boundaries between your business and other people's business on every other subject under the sun.  Feminazism must be a mental disorder, like liberalism is.


----------



## Madeline

Cecilie, in this entire thread you have not made one post worth reading.  You have not discussed effective grassroots action, or Palin's environmental record, or any other subject the Op might could have suggested that is discussion-worthy here.  You have just trolled.

I am tired of it, and am placing you on ignore.

Have a nice Thanksgiving, and fuck off.


----------



## Stephanie

And the MELTDOWN BEGINS.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Cecilie, in this entire thread you have not made one post worth reading.  You have not discussed effective grassroots action, or Palin's environmental record, or any other subject the Op might could have suggested that is discussion-worthy here.  You have just trolled.
> 
> I am tired of it, and am placing you on ignore.
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving, and fuck off.


What Palin's environmental record are you babbling on about, Madeline?

Talkin' out of your loony drunken ass yet again?

You're a fuckin' joke.


----------



## Stephanie

Wicked Jester said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie, in this entire thread you have not made one post worth reading.  You have not discussed effective grassroots action, or Palin's environmental record, or any other subject the Op might could have suggested that is discussion-worthy here.  You have just trolled.
> 
> I am tired of it, and am placing you on ignore.
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving, and fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> What Palin's environmental record are you babbling on about, Madeline?
> 
> Talkin' out of your loony drunken ass yet again?
> 
> You're a fuckin' joke.
Click to expand...


she doesn't know.
She thinks Palin flies around in a helicopter and hunts, after all she heard that from PETA and Ashley Judd.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Madeline said:


> Cecilie, in this entire thread you have not made one post worth reading.  You have not discussed effective grassroots action, or Palin's environmental record, or any other subject the Op might could have suggested that is discussion-worthy here.  You have just trolled.
> 
> I am tired of it, and am placing you on ignore.
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving, and fuck off.



Well, if my posts haven't been worth reading, that would make them about equal to your ignorant phone calls to those sponsors.  I'm sure they valued your opinion even less than you value mine (given that you've had your panties in a wad about it for umpteen pages).

The reason I haven't "discussed effective grassroots action, or Palin's environmental record", you ignorant sow, is because I don't give a good goddamn about Sarah Palin one way or another.  YOU are the one who has herself all twisted into knots about the woman.  I don't have any grassroots action I NEED to take, because I don't care if she has a show on TLC or fucking ABC, for that matter.  What I care about is that leftist fuckwits like you (and don't you dare whine about being called names, because you called Sarah a fuckwit - AND misspelled it, how brilliant - in your OP) think they have the God-given right to decide for everyone else what they can do, and watch, and support.

It doesn't fucking MATTER what Sarah Palin's environmental record is, or what I think of it, because even if I thought she was evil incarnate, I'm still never going to be enough of a fascist - like you - to think that makes it okay to silence and suppress her or enough of a bully - like you - to think it's okay to run around telling other people what shows to put on their networks, where to spend their advertising dollars, or what they can watch.  And finally, I'm NEVER going to be enough of a bull-dyke whining feminazi to think I have the right to tell women who don't toe the NOW line to get out of public life.

The topic here isn't Sarah Palin or her policies, you dumb bitch.  The topic here is YOU and YOUR noxious, Unamerican policies.  It always has been.

Oh, and of course, the fact that you're a hypocrite.


----------



## GWV5903

Had to watch todays episode and it was without political theater.....

The only thing I would question is their competetavness......

Maddie, just admit it, your jealous of Palin.....

She's a good looking hockey mom, and you are?????


----------



## Madeline

GWV5903, when you disagree with Obama do I suggest it's only because you feel sexually inadequate in comparison to him?

Please drop this line of rebuttal...it demeans Palin as well as me.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Stephanie said:


> And the MELTDOWN BEGINS.



Continues  not begins .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## GWV5903

Madeline said:


> GWV5903, when you disagree with Obama do I suggest it's only because you feel sexually inadequate in comparison to him?
> 
> Please drop this line of rebuttal...it demeans Palin as well as me.



Where did you get sex? She is a very attractive women, does not mean I want to jump her bones.....

You're disagreement with her is obsessive, how far do you need to go with someone who is a private citizen, Obama on the other hand is POTUS......

Besides I have a weakness for Latin women......


----------



## Immanuel

Dr Grump said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> just ask the dixie chicks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their sexist music sucked even before Natalie Mains opened her mouth.  From the day, "Good-bye Earl" started promoting murder, I refused to listen to their music, (note: I did not call for a boycott... except within my own home) I would turn the radio off when a song of theirs came on.
> 
> There are few musicians or groups that I am glad are no longer making music, but of those few, The Dixie Witches top the list.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have a really shallow music list if they are at the top
> 
> I have no problem with somebody kicking the shit out of, or even killing if warranted, a man who beats the shit out of his partner and puts them in hospital. That aside, it was a tongue-in-cheek song...you know that, right?
Click to expand...


Yes, I know that, but laughing about murder is not acceptable.  Most of their songs were sexist shit.  They make men out to be the problem all the time and they think it is funny.

No, not a shallow music list, I simply don't put many musicians on the "Do Not Play" List.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Madeline said:


> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, were adamant that we dont take positions on content or politics, as its not our role in the community. Weve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming thats honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, youd be more understanding that its not our place to select programming for the most part. Its the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I dont think the program fits with our brand more generally and isnt typical of TLC. I hope that youre able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
Click to expand...


Just to let you know, I suspect they are feeding you a line of shit.  I suspect they will still advertise on the program.  He says he asked to have the program deselected... he did not say it was.  Also, I love that last line:



> You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.



I hate to tell you this, but that was almost telling you to F' off.

I plan on watching the program just to see if they are still advertising... by the way, what night is it on?  

Immie


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a problem making sense Dr. Chump.
> 
> I detest the Dixie Chumps.   (Were they named after you?)  I do not call for a boycott of either them or their sponsors, however.
> 
> So, no.  No hypocrisy on *my* part.  Piss-poor guess work on your part.
> 
> By the way, they happen to be just a bunch of mediocre musicians who like to talk politics.  I am reminded of Laura Ingraham's suggestion that maybe they should *shut up and sing.*  I don't give a rat's ass about the shallow political opinions of Bruce Springstein, either.   People who plunk down money to hear the music shouldn't have to get lectured on political topics by assholes like that.
> 
> By contrast, you moron, Palin IS a politician.  Her show about Alaska, however, isn't.  If she starts using it to discuss her conservative viewpoint, you can turn the show off.   But to boycott the sponsors of her show because you don't like HER politics even though she's not talking politics is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musicians absolutely have a right to talk politics. Just as you do.
> 
> Palin is about as much a politician as you are intelligent and rational person...IOW, not much of one....
Click to expand...


Doofus:

Nobody said that musicians don't have a right to talk politics.  You moron.  But when I plunk down my hard earned money to hear some group play, I DON'T want to hear them lecture me about their liberal wet dream imaginings.  Fuck them.  I no more want to hear Springstein's moronic liberal bullshit than you'd want to hear some good musician ruin the concert by talking all about how brilliant and insightful Mark Levin is.  (That musician would be right, but you sure as shit aren't paying to hear him talk about a political viewpoint you detest.)

Oh, and not for nothin', but I am far more rational than *you* are, Gump, judging by the piss-poor quality of your last couple of imbecile posts.    And Palin *is* a politician, you jerk-off.  That's kind of how one goes about getting elected a mayor and then a Governor.  

You are occasionally quite stupid, Chump; like, for example, when you try to communicate what passes for "thought."


----------



## Dr Grump

Immanuel said:


> Yes, I know that, but laughing about murder is not acceptable.  Most of their songs were sexist shit.  They make men out to be the problem all the time and they think it is funny.
> 
> No, not a shallow music list, I simply don't put many musicians on the "Do Not Play" List.
> 
> Immie



I don't know any of their songs but Earl - my wife liked it - (hhmmmm - will have to let the dog test my food from now on!) 

It's just a song for chrissakes - god, not a political agenda..

Well, you must have truly eclectic tastes then, because I have a shit load on my Do Not Play list - just about anything that has made the Top 20 Billboard singles charts over the past 20 years...


----------



## Dr Grump

Liability said:


> Doofus:
> 
> Nobody said that musicians don't have a right to talk politics.  You moron.  But when I plunk down my hard earned money to hear some group play, I DON'T want to hear them lecture me about their liberal wet dream imaginings.  Fuck them.  I no more want to hear Springstein's moronic liberal bullshit than you'd want to hear some good musician ruin the concert by talking all about how brilliant and insightful Mark Levin is.  (That musician would be right, but you sure as shit aren't paying to hear him talk about a political viewpoint you detest.)
> 
> Oh, and not for nothin', but I am far more rational than *you* are, Gump, judging by the piss-poor quality of your last couple of imbecile posts.    And Palin *is* a politician, you jerk-off.  That's kind of how one goes about getting elected a mayor and then a Governor.
> 
> You are occasionally quite stupid, Chump; like, for example, when you try to communicate what passes for "thought."



1) I go for the whole experience.
2) If a musician is going to indulge us with rhetoric from a scrotum like Mark Levin, the chances of me liking said musician's songs are pretty remote.
3) You are about as rational as a blind man in a fish shop
4) Palin is a piss-poor excuse of a person, let alone a politician. Shit, I can't stand most pollies and down here it always comes in at number 1 or 2 as most detested occupation. I don't even put her in the same category as some of the most hated people on the planet - yes, she is that bad. Just because I can whistle Dixie, doesn't mean I'm a musician.
5) Well, at least I am only occasionally stupid - for you it seems a full time occupation....Your mama would be proud that you are finally good at something...


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doofus:
> 
> Nobody said that musicians don't have a right to talk politics.  You moron.  But when I plunk down my hard earned money to hear some group play, I DON'T want to hear them lecture me about their liberal wet dream imaginings.  Fuck them.  I no more want to hear Springstein's moronic liberal bullshit than you'd want to hear some good musician ruin the concert by talking all about how brilliant and insightful Mark Levin is.  (That musician would be right, but you sure as shit aren't paying to hear him talk about a political viewpoint you detest.)
> 
> Oh, and not for nothin', but I am far more rational than *you* are, Gump, judging by the piss-poor quality of your last couple of imbecile posts.    And Palin *is* a politician, you jerk-off.  That's kind of how one goes about getting elected a mayor and then a Governor.
> 
> You are occasionally quite stupid, Chump; like, for example, when you try to communicate what passes for "thought."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I go for the whole experience.
> 2) If a musician is going to indulge us with rhetoric from a scrotum like Mark Levin, the chances of me liking said musician's songs are pretty remote.
> 3) You are about as rational as a blind man in a fish shop
> 4) Palin is a piss-poor excuse of a person, let alone a politician. Shit, I can't stand most pollies and down here it always comes in at number 1 or 2 as most detested occupation. I don't even put her in the same category as some of the most hated people on the planet - yes, she is that bad. Just because I can whistle Dixie, doesn't mean I'm a musician.
> 5) Well, at least I am only occasionally stupid - for you it seems a full time occupation....Your mama would be proud that you are finally good at something...
Click to expand...


Levin isn't the scrotum. YOU are the asshole.  From your perspective, everything kinda looks like a scrotum.  Tragic, but there YOU are.

And no.  You got that whole stupid thing going ON, Chump.  Full time.  You're so spectacularly stupid, you don't see how stupid you are and you project your own abundant inadequacies on to others, in error.   

I am far more rational than you. You are massively stupid, however, and unable to grasp this fact.  

Your musical taste is probably as inferior as your political acumen.

Muddle on, Chump.  Muddle on!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Liability said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a problem making sense Dr. Chump.
> 
> I detest the Dixie Chumps.   (Were they named after you?)  I do not call for a boycott of either them or their sponsors, however.
> 
> So, no.  No hypocrisy on *my* part.  Piss-poor guess work on your part.
> 
> By the way, they happen to be just a bunch of mediocre musicians who like to talk politics.  I am reminded of Laura Ingraham's suggestion that maybe they should *shut up and sing.*  I don't give a rat's ass about the shallow political opinions of Bruce Springstein, either.   People who plunk down money to hear the music shouldn't have to get lectured on political topics by assholes like that.
> 
> By contrast, you moron, Palin IS a politician.  Her show about Alaska, however, isn't.  If she starts using it to discuss her conservative viewpoint, you can turn the show off.   But to boycott the sponsors of her show because you don't like HER politics even though she's not talking politics is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musicians absolutely have a right to talk politics. Just as you do.
> 
> Palin is about as much a politician as you are intelligent and rational person...IOW, not much of one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doofus:
> 
> Nobody said that musicians don't have a right to talk politics.  You moron.  But when I plunk down my hard earned money to hear some group play, I DON'T want to hear them lecture me about their liberal wet dream imaginings.  Fuck them.  I no more want to hear Springstein's moronic liberal bullshit than you'd want to hear some good musician ruin the concert by talking all about how brilliant and insightful Mark Levin is.  (That musician would be right, but you sure as shit aren't paying to hear him talk about a political viewpoint you detest.)
> 
> Oh, and not for nothin', but I am far more rational than *you* are, Gump, judging by the piss-poor quality of your last couple of imbecile posts.    And Palin *is* a politician, you jerk-off.  That's kind of how one goes about getting elected a mayor and then a Governor.
> 
> You are occasionally quite stupid, Chump; like, for example, when you try to communicate what passes for "thought."
Click to expand...


You are correct.  If I wanted to hear political maunderings, I'd go to a political rally . . . for free.  If I put down my hard-earned cash to hear a concert, then I by God want to hear someone making music.  If I get a political rant instead - from EITHER side - I'm going to be demanding a refund.  Pontificate on your own dime.


----------



## Madeline

GWV5903 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903, when you disagree with Obama do I suggest it's only because you feel sexually inadequate in comparison to him?
> 
> Please drop this line of rebuttal...it demeans Palin as well as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get sex? She is a very attractive women, does not mean I want to jump her bones.....
> 
> You're disagreement with her is obsessive, how far do you need to go with someone who is a private citizen, Obama on the other hand is POTUS......
> 
> Besides I have a weakness for Latin women......
Click to expand...


Palin is not the only fuckwhit pandering to the basest instincts any of us has in a grab for power.  Check out Mike Huckabee......

Mike Huckabee lauds ousting of Iowa justices over gay marriage, courts evangelicals | cleveland.com

The next presidential election will either move us forward or bring back every ugly feature of post WW II America.  I plan to fight tooth and nail; IMO, the soul of the nation will be at stake.


----------



## Madeline

Immanuel said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, were adamant that we dont take positions on content or politics, as its not our role in the community. Weve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming thats honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, youd be more understanding that its not our place to select programming for the most part. Its the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I dont think the program fits with our brand more generally and isnt typical of TLC. I hope that youre able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, I suspect they are feeding you a line of shit.  I suspect they will still advertise on the program.  He says he asked to have the program deselected... he did not say it was.  Also, I love that last line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but that was almost telling you to F' off.
> 
> I plan on watching the program just to see if they are still advertising... by the way, what night is it on?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


It was broadcast last night, Immie.  I have it TIVO'd to check who advertised.  I'll post a list soon.


----------



## Stephanie

Funny thing, I hadn't watched the show before, but had to just Because of Maddie..

thanks so much.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, I suspect they are feeding you a line of shit.  I suspect they will still advertise on the program.  He says he asked to have the program deselected... he did not say it was.  Also, I love that last line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but that was almost telling you to F' off.
> 
> I plan on watching the program just to see if they are still advertising... by the way, what night is it on?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was broadcast last night, Immie.  I have it TIVO'd to check who advertised.  I'll post a list soon.
Click to expand...

Go Maddie, go Maddie, go Maddie!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Seriously people, if you take a look at Madelines rantings about Palin....Her obvious abject obsession with all things Palin....Her obsession with Palin's family (the most disturbing). Her Obsession with Palin's TV show etc., it becomes quite clear that there is something seriously wrong with this woman....To the point that the argument could definitely be made that she is a dangerous human being.....To the point that the argument could definitely be made that this womans hatred and vitriol could lead her to want to harm Palin, or those in her family....I'm not kidding....This woman is completely obsessed.....Dangerously obsessed.

It would do Palin's security team good to know about this woman....She's no doubt someone who should have eyes kept upon her. Particularly if Palin visits Ohio or any surrounding area.

Seriously!


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## ABikerSailor

Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.



Yea, cuz - having only had three threads on that - no one heard that.


----------



## Wicked Jester

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cuz - having only had three threads on that - no one heard that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, no shit!......ABS is always a lil' behind the times.


----------



## ABikerSailor

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cuz - having only had three threads on that - no one heard that.
Click to expand...


Yo.....twatlips........was referring to the fact that she's losing political capital.

Still think that the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil has a chance in 2012?

And Wicked Jester.........wanna bet on the presidential election in 2012?  Still digging the rep dude!


----------



## Madeline

Names and contact information for the sponsors of the Nov. 21, 2010 episode of the abomination known as "Sarah Palin's Alaska" are:

Martini & Rossi
(Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
Phone:305-573-8511
Fax: 305-573-7507

Radioshack

RadioShack Corporation - Contact Us

Campbell Soup Co. (Pepperidge Farms Inc and V-8 Inc.)

Campbell Soup Company - Send Us Feedback

Lee Jeans Co.

Contact Us | Lee.com

Proctor & Gamble (Head and Shoulders shampoo; Crest white strips; Mr Clean Magic Eraser; Nyquil; Dayquil)

Email Us

HBO

HBO

Vteck (Mobiogo toy)
Grace Pang 
VTech Holdings Ltd 
(852) 2680-1000 (office) 
(852) 2680-1788 (fax) 
grace_pang@vtech.com (email)

LG (Smart phone)

LG Send a Message to LG Customer Service

Hewlitt Packard (HP web connected printers)

corporate.compliance@hp.com

Lindt Chocolate

Lindt

Leapfrog

Ask a Question

Pfizer (Robitussin)

https://www.pfizer.com/contact/mail_general.jsp

Discover Financial Services Inc.  (Discover Card)

mediarelations@discoverfinancial.com

GEICO

GEICO | By Email

Sargento Cheese

Talk to Sargento Cheese

Rain-x

http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspxhttp://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cuz - having only had three threads on that - no one heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo.....twatlips........was referring to the fact that she's losing political capital.
> 
> Still think that the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil has a chance in 2012?
> 
> And Wicked Jester.........wanna bet on the presidential election in 2012?  Still digging the rep dude!
Click to expand...

Too early for '12!

Besides, the rep you are now receiving on our previous bet, will all be coming back to me in regards to our other bet......Word is, no basis for further investigation is regarding her campaign.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Names and contact information for the sponsors of the Nov. 21, 2010 episode of the abomination known as "Sarah Palin's Alaska" are:
> 
> Martini & Rossi
> (Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
> 2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
> Phone:305-573-8511
> Fax: 305-573-7507
> 
> Radioshack
> 
> RadioShack Corporation - Contact Us
> 
> Campbell Soup Co. (Pepperidge Farms Inc and V-8 Inc.)
> 
> Campbell Soup Company - Send Us Feedback
> 
> Lee Jeans Co.
> 
> Contact Us | Lee.com
> 
> Proctor & Gamble (Head and Shoulders shampoo; Crest white strips; Mr Clean Magic Eraser; Nyquil; Dayquil)
> 
> Email Us
> 
> HBO
> 
> HBO
> 
> Vteck (Mobiogo toy)
> Grace Pang
> VTech Holdings Ltd
> (852) 2680-1000 (office)
> (852) 2680-1788 (fax)
> grace_pang@vtech.com (email)
> 
> LG (Smart phone)
> 
> LG Send a Message to LG Customer Service
> 
> Hewlitt Packard (HP web connected printers)
> 
> corporate.compliance@hp.com
> 
> Lindt Chocolate
> 
> Lindt
> 
> Leapfrog
> 
> Ask a Question
> 
> Pfizer (Robitussin)
> 
> https://www.pfizer.com/contact/mail_general.jsp
> 
> Discover Financial Services Inc.  (Discover Card)
> 
> mediarelations@discoverfinancial.com
> 
> GEICO
> 
> GEICO | By Email
> 
> Sargento Cheese
> 
> Talk to Sargento Cheese
> 
> Rain-x
> 
> http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspxhttp://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


I would urge all to contact the above and let them know all about Madeline......Particularly her obvious dangerous obsession with Palin.....Let them know that Madiline is a person who could definitely have the capability to want to cause harm to Palin and her family. Let them know it goes beyond a simple call for "boycott".......Let them know the woman is obviously a mentally unstable whackjob to the core.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Interesting.  Did any of you bother to look up Mad the Hypocrite's "big win", Kayak.com?

First of all, it's a pissy little travel search site on the Web, with ten employees, all sporting high-falutin' titles.  Not exactly Procter and Gamble, there.  

Second of all, Mad the Hypocrite posted a letter, allegedly from them, signed by "Robert Birge, CEO".  Except that Robert Birge isn't the CEO of Kayak.com.  He's the CMO, the chief Marketing Officer.  So either someone at Kayak.com is totally bullshitting Mad the Hypocrite - which, I'll admit, isn't that hard to do - or Mad the Hypocrite posted a phony letter to look like her half-assed boycott is doing something.

I'll leave it to you guys to decide which explanation you favor.


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, were adamant that we dont take positions on content or politics, as its not our role in the community. Weve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming thats honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, youd be more understanding that its not our place to select programming for the most part. Its the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I dont think the program fits with our brand more generally and isnt typical of TLC. I hope that youre able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
Click to expand...


"Shame?"

Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).

Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Cecilie1200

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, were adamant that we dont take positions on content or politics, as its not our role in the community. Weve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming thats honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, youd be more understanding that its not our place to select programming for the most part. Its the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I dont think the program fits with our brand more generally and isnt typical of TLC. I hope that youre able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Shame?"
> 
> Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).
> 
> Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.
Click to expand...


Actually, from what I can see, Kayak.com needs to advertise on TLC a lot more than TLC needs them to advertise there.  Assuming that really was his letter - which is apparently in doubt - I don't think the other nine employees of Kayak.com are going to let him blow off a major advertising venue over his pissy little personal politics.


----------



## Liability

Cecilie1200 said:


> Interesting.  Did any of you bother to look up Mad the Hypocrite's "big win", Kayak.com?
> 
> First of all, it's a pissy little travel search site on the Web, with ten employees, all sporting high-falutin' titles.  Not exactly Procter and Gamble, there.
> 
> Second of all, Mad the Hypocrite posted a letter, allegedly from them, signed by "Robert Birge, CEO".  Except that Robert Birge isn't the CEO of Kayak.com.  He's the CMO, the chief Marketing Officer.  So either someone at Kayak.com is totally bullshitting Mad the Hypocrite - which, I'll admit, isn't that hard to do - or Mad the Hypocrite posted a phony letter to look like her half-assed boycott is doing something.
> 
> I'll leave it to you guys to decide which explanation you favor.



Birge was appointed CMO by the founder and actual CEO of kayak.com only last year (April in fact of 2009) [ see: KAYAK.COM APPOINTS ROBERT BIRGE AS CHIEF MARKETING OFFICER - KAYAK ] and at least as of 11/11/2010, Birge was STILL the CMO, not the CEO. Kayak&#039;s Birge: &#039;We Don&#039;t Want Google to Have Control&#039; (GOOG) | Benzinga.com 

Very interesting.

Maybe when his secretary composed the letter for Maddy, he or she forgot the boss' actual title.


----------



## Si modo

Cecilie1200 said:


> Interesting.  Did any of you bother to look up Mad the Hypocrite's "big win", Kayak.com?
> 
> First of all, it's a pissy little travel search site on the Web, with ten employees, all sporting high-falutin' titles.  Not exactly Procter and Gamble, there.
> 
> Second of all, Mad the Hypocrite posted a letter, allegedly from them, signed by "Robert Birge, CEO".  Except that Robert Birge isn't the CEO of Kayak.com.  He's the CMO, the chief Marketing Officer.  So either someone at Kayak.com is totally bullshitting Mad the Hypocrite - which, I'll admit, isn't that hard to do - or Mad the Hypocrite posted a phony letter to look like her half-assed boycott is doing something.
> 
> I'll leave it to you guys to decide which explanation you favor.


Oh, but the best part of that alleged letter was the last line:  "You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page."

That's a nice way of saying 'please piss off and do it soon'.


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> No, I have enough energy and I know I'm in for a long haul.



By all means, please keep up your crusade.  You've got some solid results, one advertiser pulled ads and you are giving others you never even targeted some support.  Maybe Wal Mart is going to take Kayak.com's place just because they never knew they were included in the boycott.

Oh, here are some results that actually do some good.  My response to my Wal Mart email was generally form-letter but it had a Bentonville phone number.  I called her up to thank her for her response and she asked about local efforts and I talked for a minute about a non-profit I do some stuff with and she asked if the local manager could give me a call.

He called an hour later and promised quite a few $50 gift cards to give out to donors at our next function.  Now I haven't collected them yet, but I have a hard time believing the local Wal Mart is going to flake, but it could happen.  I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Immanuel

Dr Grump said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that, but laughing about murder is not acceptable.  Most of their songs were sexist shit.  They make men out to be the problem all the time and they think it is funny.
> 
> No, not a shallow music list, I simply don't put many musicians on the "Do Not Play" List.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any of their songs but Earl - my wife liked it - (hhmmmm - will have to let the dog test my food from now on!)
> 
> It's just a song for chrissakes - god, not a political agenda..
> 
> Well, you must have truly eclectic tastes then, because I have a shit load on my Do Not Play list - just about anything that has made the Top 20 Billboard singles charts over the past 20 years...
Click to expand...


Most of their songs were about men being evil.  It was how they made their living.  I did not like what the song said or the response it received.  They glorified murder.  Whether or not Earl deserved what he got in the song does not matter.  Glorifying murder is not something that I appreciate.

I simply decided from that point on, that I did not like that song or any of their songs.  I simply decided never to listen to their music again.  I never even bought one of their CDs.

But, I will share a secret with you.  Ever hear of Miranda Lambert?  Her first two hits were "Kerosene" and "Gunpowder and Lead".  Now, I don't like Kerosene but "Gunpowder & Lead" did grow on me.  Both of these are glorifying murder.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB7ONnfIjaI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XYh_NhQAkQ&feature=channel[/ame]

Immie


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903, when you disagree with Obama do I suggest it's only because you feel sexually inadequate in comparison to him?
> 
> Please drop this line of rebuttal...it demeans Palin as well as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get sex? She is a very attractive women, does not mean I want to jump her bones.....
> 
> You're disagreement with her is obsessive, how far do you need to go with someone who is a private citizen, Obama on the other hand is POTUS......
> 
> Besides I have a weakness for Latin women......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is not the only fuckwhit pandering to the basest instincts any of us has in a grab for power.  Check out Mike Huckabee......
> 
> Mike Huckabee lauds ousting of Iowa justices over gay marriage, courts evangelicals | cleveland.com
> 
> The next presidential election will either move us forward or bring back every ugly feature of post WW II America.  I plan to fight tooth and nail; IMO, the soul of the nation will be at stake.
Click to expand...


"The soul of the nation?"

Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.  

You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.


----------



## asterism

Wicked Jester said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names and contact information for the sponsors of the Nov. 21, 2010 episode of the abomination known as "Sarah Palin's Alaska" are:
> 
> Martini & Rossi
> (Owned by Bacardi USA Inc.)
> 2100 Biscayne BlvdMiami, FL USA 33137
> Phone:305-573-8511
> Fax: 305-573-7507
> 
> Radioshack
> 
> RadioShack Corporation - Contact Us
> 
> Campbell Soup Co. (Pepperidge Farms Inc and V-8 Inc.)
> 
> Campbell Soup Company - Send Us Feedback
> 
> Lee Jeans Co.
> 
> Contact Us | Lee.com
> 
> Proctor & Gamble (Head and Shoulders shampoo; Crest white strips; Mr Clean Magic Eraser; Nyquil; Dayquil)
> 
> Email Us
> 
> HBO
> 
> HBO
> 
> Vteck (Mobiogo toy)
> Grace Pang
> VTech Holdings Ltd
> (852) 2680-1000 (office)
> (852) 2680-1788 (fax)
> grace_pang@vtech.com (email)
> 
> LG (Smart phone)
> 
> LG Send a Message to LG Customer Service
> 
> Hewlitt Packard (HP web connected printers)
> 
> corporate.compliance@hp.com
> 
> Lindt Chocolate
> 
> Lindt
> 
> Leapfrog
> 
> Ask a Question
> 
> Pfizer (Robitussin)
> 
> https://www.pfizer.com/contact/mail_general.jsp
> 
> Discover Financial Services Inc.  (Discover Card)
> 
> mediarelations@discoverfinancial.com
> 
> GEICO
> 
> GEICO | By Email
> 
> Sargento Cheese
> 
> Talk to Sargento Cheese
> 
> Rain-x
> 
> http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspxhttp://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]http://www.rainx.com/Contact/Contact.aspx[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> I would urge all to contact the above and let them know all about Madeline......Particularly her obvious dangerous obsession with Palin.....Let them know that Madiline is a person who could definitely have the capability to want to cause harm to Palin and her family. Let them know it goes beyond a simple call for "boycott".......Let them know the woman is obviously a mentally unstable whackjob to the core.
Click to expand...


Ya know?  That might actually work.  We should all actively let these sponsors know we respect their First Amendment rights and link the above post.

Let's get the advertisers to boycott Maddie!


----------



## asterism

Cecilie1200 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Shame?"
> 
> Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).
> 
> Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, from what I can see, Kayak.com needs to advertise on TLC a lot more than TLC needs them to advertise there.  Assuming that really was his letter - which is apparently in doubt - I don't think the other nine employees of Kayak.com are going to let him blow off a major advertising venue over his pissy little personal politics.
Click to expand...


Well you already stole my thunder by showing how kayak.com doesn't even sell kayaks (that would have been funny, having Maddie commit to buy one from there here, admit it) but you are correct.  Someone here is lying, either Maddie or the dolt that signed the wrong name, or the guy who actually isn't CEO.

Something Maddie probably isn't aware of though is the remainder market of advertising, which is that cable channels announce unsold ad space and anyone can bid on it.  That's how you sometimes see an ad for someone like LG and then right after it see Leapfrog.

Read all about it here:  TV Ads - AdWords - Google

Most small companies don't target their advertising, they just buy space on the screen.  If the price is right, it doesn't matter.  The kayak.com folks know this which is why they covered their asses.  I bet the last thing that gets done about this is responses to these angry letters.  $10 says "Sarah Palin's Alaska" is no longer available at a price they are willing to pay.


----------



## Cecilie1200

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have enough energy and I know I'm in for a long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, please keep up your crusade.  You've got some solid results, one advertiser pulled ads and you are giving others you never even targeted some support.  Maybe Wal Mart is going to take Kayak.com's place just because they never knew they were included in the boycott.
> 
> Oh, here are some results that actually do some good.  My response to my Wal Mart email was generally form-letter but it had a Bentonville phone number.  I called her up to thank her for her response and she asked about local efforts and I talked for a minute about a non-profit I do some stuff with and she asked if the local manager could give me a call.
> 
> He called an hour later and promised quite a few $50 gift cards to give out to donors at our next function.  Now I haven't collected them yet, but I have a hard time believing the local Wal Mart is going to flake, but it could happen.  I'll keep you informed.
Click to expand...


I don't believe Kayak.com actually DID pull their advertising.  It appears to me that she got a letter from one guy who planned to bitch and moan to the rest of the people there, and who more than likely got smacked down for it.


----------



## Madeline

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> I understand your concern. We buy time with TLC among a number of networks, and we do designate categories of programming to stay away from. However, cable media buys tend not to be program-specific, and this is not considered a political show. I was honestly unaware that this was part of our TLC buy until this e-mail and another one I received. As a company, we&#8217;re adamant that we don&#8217;t take positions on content or politics, as it&#8217;s not our role in the community. We&#8217;ve received similar boycott complaints from organizations sending lists based on comedy programming that&#8217;s honestly fairly innocuous in my opinion. I understand your sentiments, but I also think that if you saw some of the emails I receive from the other side, you&#8217;d be more understanding that it&#8217;s not our place to select programming for the most part. It&#8217;s the job of the viewer to decide what they want to view. However, I have just asked to deselect from this program. I don&#8217;t think the program fits with our brand more generally and isn&#8217;t typical of TLC. I hope that you&#8217;re able to enjoy the unique and free services that let you compare from hundreds of travel sites in just one search. You can close your account by selecting My Account at the top of the page.
> 
> Regards, Robert Birge, CEO, Kayak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Shame?"
> 
> Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).
> 
> Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.
Click to expand...


Kayak.com is the best travel site on the web.  It'll pull results from every other site and digest them to help you get the best deal on airfare, etc.

http://www.kayak.com/


----------



## Madeline

asterism said:


> "The soul of the nation?"
> 
> Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.
> 
> You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.



What exactly am I a nonbeliever of, asterism?

Enlighten me.


----------



## Madeline

asterism said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Shame?"
> 
> Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).
> 
> Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, from what I can see, Kayak.com needs to advertise on TLC a lot more than TLC needs them to advertise there.  Assuming that really was his letter - which is apparently in doubt - I don't think the other nine employees of Kayak.com are going to let him blow off a major advertising venue over his pissy little personal politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you already stole my thunder by showing how kayak.com doesn't even sell kayaks (that would have been funny, having Maddie commit to buy one from there here, admit it) but you are correct.  Someone here is lying, either Maddie or the dolt that signed the wrong name, or the guy who actually isn't CEO.
> 
> Something Maddie probably isn't aware of though is the remainder market of advertising, which is that cable channels announce unsold ad space and anyone can bid on it.  That's how you sometimes see an ad for someone like LG and then right after it see Leapfrog.
> 
> Read all about it here:  TV Ads - AdWords - Google
> 
> Most small companies don't target their advertising, they just buy space on the screen.  If the price is right, it doesn't matter.  The kayak.com folks know this which is why they covered their asses.  I bet the last thing that gets done about this is responses to these angry letters.  $10 says "Sarah Palin's Alaska" is no longer available at a price they are willing to pay.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know.  Bally's Total Fitness explained this to me....but an advertiser can request his ads not run on a specific show.  In any event, this ain't about demonstrating some inside dope on the tv ad biz -- interesting as that may be -- but rather on good old-fashioned grass-roots political agitation.

It's expected Palin will tour with her new book here in Ohio.  If she decides to come to Cleveland, I'll do up a live protest.  Till then, it is pen and ink (or pc and electricity) for me.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh goodie, if Palin goes to Cleveland, maybe we'll get to see Maddie on the evening news being dragged away in handcuffs, screaming about how Palin is going to take us back to the DARK AGES..


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on all of you who claim their excuse for doing nothing is that you cannot have an effect.  Whether you agree with the object my wee boycott has or not, you now have no excuse for your own apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Shame?"
> 
> Here's the funny part, this guy is just using this as an excuse to have a marketing campaign of his own.  He missed the mark, because it's not like you are in the market for a kayak.  That said, if this is your big "win," then take it.  The show on TLC was either ineffective at selling kayaks or this guy just left money on the table due to political reasons (Ted Turner did that too, and Fox saw an opportunity - how'd that work out for CNN?).
> 
> Enjoy your victory.  Maybe Kayak.com's supplier will notice the difference and ask me.  Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kayak.com is the best travel site on the web.  It'll pull results from every other site and digest them to help you get the best deal on airfare, etc.
> 
> Cheap Flights, Hotels, Airline Tickets, Cheap Tickets, Cheap Travel Deals - KAYAK - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites At Once
Click to expand...


It's a consolidation of sites on the Internet and presents about half of what an actual travel agent can do.  But, they are innovative and they are lean.  Good to see politics trumps those business practices for you.


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The soul of the nation?"
> 
> Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.
> 
> You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I a nonbeliever of, asterism?
> 
> Enlighten me.
Click to expand...


Heaven or Hell.


----------



## asterism

Madeline said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, from what I can see, Kayak.com needs to advertise on TLC a lot more than TLC needs them to advertise there.  Assuming that really was his letter - which is apparently in doubt - I don't think the other nine employees of Kayak.com are going to let him blow off a major advertising venue over his pissy little personal politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already stole my thunder by showing how kayak.com doesn't even sell kayaks (that would have been funny, having Maddie commit to buy one from there here, admit it) but you are correct.  Someone here is lying, either Maddie or the dolt that signed the wrong name, or the guy who actually isn't CEO.
> 
> Something Maddie probably isn't aware of though is the remainder market of advertising, which is that cable channels announce unsold ad space and anyone can bid on it.  That's how you sometimes see an ad for someone like LG and then right after it see Leapfrog.
> 
> Read all about it here:  TV Ads - AdWords - Google
> 
> Most small companies don't target their advertising, they just buy space on the screen.  If the price is right, it doesn't matter.  The kayak.com folks know this which is why they covered their asses.  I bet the last thing that gets done about this is responses to these angry letters.  $10 says "Sarah Palin's Alaska" is no longer available at a price they are willing to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.  Bally's Total Fitness explained this to me....but an advertiser can request his ads not run on a specific show.  In any event, this ain't about demonstrating some inside dope on the tv ad biz -- interesting as that may be -- but rather on good old-fashioned grass-roots political agitation.
> 
> It's expected Palin will tour with her new book here in Ohio.  If she decides to come to Cleveland, I'll do up a live protest.  Till then, it is pen and ink (or pc and electricity) for me.
Click to expand...


You're outgunned, but please be a good Republican and serve my cause because you sure aren't a fiscal conservative and I want the GOP to know what they got for trying to pander to the likes of you.

And go ahead and try and knock Palin off the air.  It won't work, but at least you are doing something in your early retirement that makes you feel worthy.


----------



## Madeline

It makes me feel all tingly to have your permission, asterism.


----------



## annawatson123

i dont want any products of them....they are hell...


----------



## American Horse

The Left Breaks Upon The Rock Of Palin

&#8220;&#8213; What&#8217;s going on here?  Is the Left simply out of their minds with hatred for Sarah Palin?  That&#8217;s part of what motivates them, but the reason she keeps getting the better of them is because they&#8217;re slavishly devoted to following an outdated playbook.  They think they almost got her with the &#8220;stupid, ignorant chill-billy&#8221; meme during the 2008 campaign, and they&#8217;re determined to twist that knife until they hit a vital organ.  Along with their complete lack of understanding for her enduring appeal, it leads them to consistently underestimate her.

The Left instinctively understands their control of the media is a powerful weapon.   

Experience has taught them it&#8217;s a first-strike weapon.  They can do the most damage by defining their targets out of the public discourse, smothering them with a shroud of contempt swiftly after their debut on the national stage.  They don&#8217;t have to worry about competing against an opposing player who has been ruled out of bounds. 

[Palin has] survived, and liberals who try to dismiss her with casual slander [to force her off the public stage] increasingly find themselves sneering at each other across a media space the general public has long since vacated.  If she runs for office again, Democrat political operatives would be wise to consider what she&#8217;s actually saying, not [their own] fevered opinion of it, and understand that the number of people willing to completely ignore her is not going to increase.  The public will not have a difficult time choosing between a pleasant lady with a winning sense of humor and some serious ideas to discuss, and the bitter scolds who think they can drown her out, if they can just put enough spittle behind calling her an idiot. &#8213; &#8221;


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Madeline said:


> Volkswagen Group of America:
> Target Corporation:
> Bally Total Fitness Inc.
> Toyota Motor Sales, U.S.A., Inc.:
> Yahoo!
> Troy-Built (owned by MTD)
> Frito-Lay (ad was for Sunchips)
> Proctor & Gamble (Gillette razors)
> Unilever Products (Dove Soap and Degree Deodorant)
> Nationwide
> Sprint
> S. C. Johnson & Son, Inc. (Pledge dusting products)
> Disney
> Chase
> Google
> Bose
> Intuit
> Walgreens
> Lowes
> Blue dog food
> T Mobile
> Crayola
> Sensodyne
> Kayak.com
> Martini & Rossi
> Breathe Right
> Ilovealpacas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to write the executives of each and every one of these companies to tell them I plan to boycott their products unless the stop advertising on Palin's Nature show on TLC.  I hope you will do the same.
> 
> Get this fuckwhit off the air.
Click to expand...


Life is too short for you to be a hater. 

Wise up!


----------



## Shadow

asterism said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get sex? She is a very attractive women, does not mean I want to jump her bones.....
> 
> You're disagreement with her is obsessive, how far do you need to go with someone who is a private citizen, Obama on the other hand is POTUS......
> 
> Besides I have a weakness for Latin women......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is not the only fuckwhit pandering to the basest instincts any of us has in a grab for power.  Check out Mike Huckabee......
> 
> Mike Huckabee lauds ousting of Iowa justices over gay marriage, courts evangelicals | cleveland.com
> 
> The next presidential election will either move us forward or bring back every ugly feature of post WW II America.  I plan to fight tooth and nail; IMO, the soul of the nation will be at stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The soul of the nation?"
> 
> Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.
> 
> You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.
Click to expand...



"overprogrammed"... NOW there is a good description for Madeline. 

Along with 

over processed
over used
over blown
and
over the hill


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The soul of the nation?"
> 
> Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.
> 
> You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I a nonbeliever of, asterism?
> 
> Enlighten me.
Click to expand...


Free Speech.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The soul of the nation?"
> 
> Words mean things and a non-believer such as you should see how easy that type of rhetoric falls flat.
> 
> You've been overprogrammed, so much that you don't even catch the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I a nonbeliever of, asterism?
> 
> Enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free Speech.
Click to expand...


Exactly!


----------



## Madeline

Really?

What I am doing is illegal?

Palin has a constitutional right to appear on television?

Enlighten me; I am all ears.


----------



## Madeline

American Horse said:


> The Left Breaks Upon The Rock Of Palin
> 
> &#8213; Whats going on here?  Is the Left simply out of their minds with hatred for Sarah Palin?  Thats part of what motivates them, but the reason she keeps getting the better of them is because theyre slavishly devoted to following an outdated playbook.  They think they almost got her with the stupid, ignorant chill-billy meme during the 2008 campaign, and theyre determined to twist that knife until they hit a vital organ.  Along with their complete lack of understanding for her enduring appeal, it leads them to consistently underestimate her.
> 
> O, believe me I do not underestimate Palin, AH.  In my view she is attempting to rouse the forces of hatred and ignorance, and if she runs, the rhetoric from her campaign will rip this nation apart.  I dun think she's well-read, well-educated or especially smart but I do think she is canny as hell and a past master at manipulation.
> 
> The Left instinctively understands their control of the media is a powerful weapon.
> 
> Meh, I am not terribly concerned about any of the talking heads, AH.
> 
> Experience has taught them its a first-strike weapon.  They can do the most damage by defining their targets out of the public discourse, smothering them with a shroud of contempt swiftly after their debut on the national stage.  They dont have to worry about competing against an opposing player who has been ruled out of bounds.
> 
> Palin did this to herself, AH.  Her biggest obstacle to gaining the GOP candidacy is not Democrats; it's GOP-ers such as me.
> 
> [Palin has] survived, and liberals who try to dismiss her with casual slander [to force her off the public stage] increasingly find themselves sneering at each other across a media space the general public has long since vacated.  If she runs for office again, Democrat political operatives would be wise to consider what shes actually saying, not [their own] fevered opinion of it, and understand that the number of people willing to completely ignore her is not going to increase.  The public will not have a difficult time choosing between a pleasant lady with a winning sense of humor and some serious ideas to discuss, and the bitter scolds who think they can drown her out, if they can just put enough spittle behind calling her an idiot. &#8213; 



I agree.  100%.  If she cannot be stopped and declares she is a candidate, time for some serious strategizing, because the only thing worse than a Palin GOP candidacy would be a Palin presidency.

For every time a liberal ridicules her, she can fire back that we are all elitists who look down on her constituency.  It's not going to be easy to fight for votes when she is armed with hatred, and people are afraid.  

Not at all....I am bumfuddled as to why none of my socially liberal brethren take her seriously as a threat to the nation's future, but I do.

I surely do.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might wanna start watching over Barbara Bush as well.........she's said in an interview with Larry King that she hopes the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil stays in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, cuz - having only had three threads on that - no one heard that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo.....twatlips........was referring to the fact that she's losing political capital.
> 
> Still think that the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil has a chance in 2012?
> 
> And Wicked Jester.........wanna bet on the presidential election in 2012?  Still digging the rep dude!
Click to expand...


Care to find one post of mine where I've ever said Palin had a chance in '12? Just one will be fine. 

Clue: You won't find one - because I've never said it. I have said - several times - that I think it would be a HUGE mistake for her to run.... and that hell would freeze over before I would vote for her. Apparently you - like Madolyin - can't tell the difference between challenging someone who seeks to lie or misrepresent or silence others as some how defending that individual. That makes you dumb.... just like Madolyin.


----------



## daveman

American Horse said:


> The Left Breaks Upon The Rock Of Palin
> 
> &#8213; Whats going on here?  Is the Left simply out of their minds with hatred for Sarah Palin?  Thats part of what motivates them, but the reason she keeps getting the better of them is because theyre slavishly devoted to following an outdated playbook.  They think they almost got her with the stupid, ignorant chill-billy meme during the 2008 campaign, and theyre determined to twist that knife until they hit a vital organ.  Along with their complete lack of understanding for her enduring appeal, it leads them to consistently underestimate her.
> 
> The Left instinctively understands their control of the media is a powerful weapon.
> 
> Experience has taught them its a first-strike weapon.  They can do the most damage by defining their targets out of the public discourse, smothering them with a shroud of contempt swiftly after their debut on the national stage.  They dont have to worry about competing against an opposing player who has been ruled out of bounds.
> 
> [Palin has] survived, and liberals who try to dismiss her with casual slander [to force her off the public stage] increasingly find themselves sneering at each other across a media space the general public has long since vacated.  If she runs for office again, Democrat political operatives would be wise to consider what shes actually saying, not [their own] fevered opinion of it, and understand that the number of people willing to completely ignore her is not going to increase.  The public will not have a difficult time choosing between a pleasant lady with a winning sense of humor and some serious ideas to discuss, and the bitter scolds who think they can drown her out, if they can just put enough spittle behind calling her an idiot. &#8213; 


----------



## daveman

Madeline said:


> For every time a liberal ridicules her, she can fire back that we are all elitists who look down on her constituency.  It's not going to be easy to fight for votes when she is armed with hatred, and people are afraid.


You call it hatred.  Normal people call it the truth.  

You _are_ elitists (although what you justify that to yourselves with is not readily apparent...is simply being a liberal enough to you?), and you _do_ look down upon her constituency.


----------



## Madeline

Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.

Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

daveman said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every time a liberal ridicules her, she can fire back that we are all elitists who look down on her constituency.  It's not going to be easy to fight for votes when she is armed with hatred, and people are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> You call it hatred.  Normal people call it the truth.
> 
> You _are_ elitists (although what you justify that to yourselves with is not readily apparent...is simply being a liberal enough to you?), and you _do_ look down upon her constituency.
Click to expand...


Wanna know what's really elitist?  Those that expect you to pay 250 dollars or more for an afternoon of bullshit listening to the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil.  

Most people I know don't have that kind of money to throw away, they're too busy worrying about jobs, money and the mortgage.


----------



## daveman

Madeline said:


> Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.
> 
> Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com



This is the only poll that matters, and it says your poll is wrong.

But just for laughs:  http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/2010-11-22-poll-usa-divided_N.htm 


> Just about as many Americans want Tea Party-backed members of Congress to take the lead in setting policy during the next year as choose President Obama, a USA TODAY/Gallup Poll finds.
> In a survey taken Friday through Sunday, 28% say Obama should have the most influence on government policy next year while 27% say the Tea Party standard-bearers should. GOP congressional leaders are chosen by 23%, Democratic congressional leaders by 16%.


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every time a liberal ridicules her, she can fire back that we are all elitists who look down on her constituency.  It's not going to be easy to fight for votes when she is armed with hatred, and people are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> You call it hatred.  Normal people call it the truth.
> 
> You _are_ elitists (although what you justify that to yourselves with is not readily apparent...is simply being a liberal enough to you?), and you _do_ look down upon her constituency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna know what's really elitist?  Those that expect you to pay 250 dollars or more for an afternoon of bullshit listening to the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil.
> 
> Most people I know don't have that kind of money to throw away, they're too busy worrying about jobs, money and the mortgage.
Click to expand...

How many have 30 grand to spend on dinner?


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.
> 
> Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com


I guess we have a nation of elitist majority based on Election 2010.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.
> 
> Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we have a nation of elitist majority based on Election 2010.
Click to expand...


Like I said Si Moron..........the elitists are the ones that can afford 250 bucks to 30 grand for some face time with Palin.

The rest of us are worried about groceries, health and home.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.
> 
> Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we have a nation of elitist majority based on Election 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said Si Moron..........the elitists are the ones that can afford 250 bucks to 30 grand for some face time with Palin.
> 
> The rest of us are worried about groceries, health and home.
Click to expand...

True.  However, that really has little to do with what the Madster said to which I responded.  Unless you think the tea party had little to do with the recent election or that thee tea partiers are elitists.  I happen to think neither is the case.  Thus, my post.







(Man, did I REALLY have to spell that out?)


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we have a nation of elitist majority based on Election 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Si Moron..........the elitists are the ones that can afford 250 bucks to 30 grand for some face time with Palin.
> 
> The rest of us are worried about groceries, health and home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  However, that really has little to do with what the Madster said to which I responded.  Unless you think the tea party had little to do with the recent election or that thee tea partiers are elitists.  I happen to think neither is the case.  Thus, my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Man, did I REALLY have to spell that out?)
Click to expand...


Yeah.....I do think the teabaggers are elitist assholes.  As far as having something to do with the election?  Yep, the Dick Army brigade did their job in putting idiots in office.

What's gonna be funny is to watch the teabaggers go back on their election promises within the next year.

Fuck off Si Moron.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, tea baggers are the elitists, Dave.
> 
> Tea partiers' political views are far from others Americans', poll reveals | cleveland.com
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we have a nation of elitist majority based on Election 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said Si Moron..........the elitists are the ones that can afford 250 bucks to 30 grand for some face time with Palin.
> 
> The rest of us are worried about groceries, health and home.
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to make your boy Obama, and the rest of the dems aware of your worries.......After all, they sure as hell aren't doing anything to fix it!......In fact, all they've done is it make it worse.......Fuckin' idiot ass lefty morons are clueless. You need to start holding your heros accountable.

Just sayin'!


----------

